# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  يخليني على بابه ليش... وهي تسكن قصوره؟!

## دموع القهر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي .. ما لي غيركن بعد ربي .. ضاقت علييه الدنيا .. وكرهت الدنيا وما فيها .. وكرهت حياتي واللي فيها..


بقولكم القصه وبحاول اختصر فيها بقدر المستطاع.. واعذروني يمكن يكون كلامي مش مترابط من نفسيتي التعبانه .. 

انا متزوجه من 8 سنين.. خذت واحد من معارفنا وعمري 18 سنه ..سكنت في بيت اهله في

غرفه عندهم، بس من طيبته وتعامله الحلو وحنانه استحملت المواقف وقلت كله عشانه

يهون، ويمكن لاني مش من اهلهم كان في تفرقه بيني وبين باقي الكناين.. 

ما بطول عليكم. .

المهم اني تميت اربع سنين والله ما رزقني عيال ما خليت مكان ما عالجت فيه وماله داعي 

اشرح لكم كيف كان التجريح والاهانات والكلام، من كل اللي اعرفهم وخصوصا اهله.. 

حتى ضيقوا علييه الدنيا على وسعها.. وصارت التلميحات على الزوجه الثانيه من عمتي.. 

وصلوني لدرجه انا بنفسي قلت له تزوج عسى الله يرزقك بالذريه.. واحتسبت امري لله.. وهو

وعدني انه ما بيتغير علييه ويا ليتني ما وافقت وكل ما اذكر السالفه دموعي تنزل ..

تزوج بنت عمه وسكنها في بيت ايجار والله ارزقه من اول سنه ولد والحين عنده2.. 

طبعا الحياه اختلفت صار هو كله عندها مره ماخذ العيال وامهم يمشيهم ومره المطعم ومره

السوق ..وشكله نسى انه ماخذ 2 وكل ما اكلمه يعصب على اتفه شي .. كأنه مجبور ايي 

عندي .. واي فرصه يروح لها.. ولا تقولون مقصره والا شي الكل يشهد اني اسلوب وجمال 

بس الزين ما يكمل...

وكل ما اذكر الحاله اللي انا فيها .. اقعد اتحسر انا ما استاهل هذا كله بس ارجع اتعوذ من ابليس.. 

الموقف اللي خلاني انهار.. واكتب مشكلتي..

انه سفرها من عشر ايام على اساس يسفرني في الصيف المهم يوم رجعوا ما خبرني حتى 

انهم بيرجعون ما سمعت الا من عمتي واخوانه يتشاورون على تجهيزات العشا عشان

رجعة ريلي وزوجته.. سكت من الصدمه وسويت نفسي اعرف.. ما تخيلون كيف انهرت بس

تمالكت نفسي وترتبت وقلت ما بسويها سالفه واخلي عمريه مضحكه للناس.. 

المهم يوم رجعوا يوا البيت يتعشون .. طبعا مع المدام وعياله .. ويى عندي شوي في الغرفه 

اقل من عشر دقايق وقال بييج باجر الحين مضطر اخذ العيال وامهم بيتهم ..حسيت عمري 

خدامه وقعدت اصيح لين الصبح .. شو ذنبي يستوي بي جذيه ؟؟

وفي اليوم الثاني اللي على الاساس انه بييني فيه .. دق لي تلفون وقال انه ولده الصغير

مريض بيوديه المسشتفى وبيخلي الولد الاكبر عند عمتي ووصاني عليه لين يرجع..

راحوا المستشفى وحطيت ولده في عيوني على الرغم من ان عمتي بعد قاعده .. بس ما ادري

والله شو صار .. نادتني الخدامه واحيد الولد عند عمتي .. ما دخلت المطبخ الا اسمع صريخ

وصياح برع..يوم طلعت شفت الولد مفلوع طاح من الدري في اخر اربع دريات في الصاله.

. وعمتي كبرت الموضوع وايد واتصلت لريلي ، رد من المستشفى معصب جني انا متعمده

اطيحه.. وعمتي بدال ما تهدي الموضوع قالت له( تبى تقتلك عيالك الغيره عمتها) وهو ما

قصر دزني دزه وخذ ولده وطلع...

وانا حسيت عمري ذليت نفسي بما فيه الكفايه اخذت اغراضي ورحت بيت اهلي.. 

خواتي يقولن لي خلاص تطلقي .. وبيتنا كله مشاكل محد في البيت غير خواني وحريمهم الوالد

والوالده متوفيين الله يرحمهم .. وخواتي اين بس زيارات .. لو تطلقت و ين بروح .. 

كل طريق مسدود... انصحوني ورجاء لحد يزدني هم وتجريح.. التجريح اللي ياني مكفني..

خلاااااااااااص منهاره..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## عوووووش

ما ادري شواقولج بس نصيحتي اصبري شو بسوين اذكري الاشياء الزينه وبترتاحين اشوي الله اعينج واصبرج ولاتنسبن انه بعد كل هم فرج اصبري عسى الله افرج همج بسرعه انشالله وعليج يالغلا بالبقره كل يوم تراها اتفرج الهم صدقيني وبأسرع من ما تتخيلين جربي وما بتندمين انشالله.

----------


## Ghraaam

والله عورتيلي قلبي،،

فديتج ولاتحاتين ها نصيبج وعليج بالاستغفااااار وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين،،،

وكلي امرج للواحد الاحد،،

----------


## nada80

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## abrar

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين 
بس نصيح اخت لا تتطلقين ارجوج انسي سالفه الطلاق والله اخر الصبر الفرج

----------


## amna2

الله يفرجها عليج ان شاء الله .. ريحي عمرج بقيام الليل وادعي ربج ايسر امرج للي فيه خير وصلاح لج ... ولج الاجر

----------


## احساسي غير

ماتستاهلييين والله  :Frown:  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه

ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله

ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## الفراشهـ

نصيحتي

طنشي ^_^

الدنيا حلوه

----------


## ME_ME

والله حرام شو هالبشر

ريلج والزمن عليج والله حرااااااااااااام

مقدر غير اني ادعيلج عسى ربي يصبرج ويهدي ريلج

----------


## الهم

حبيبتى والله بصراحة حاسة فيج وااااااااااايد
بس أباج تعرفى و تتاكدى من شئ وااااحد 
* (الله يحبج )* 
وصدقينى يا اختى دامج متوكله عليه والله كل ها الهموم وها الأشياءبتروح

انتى ادعى واستغفرى وإن شاء الله خير ياربى 

الله يوفقج ويسعدج يااااااااارب

----------


## انسة العين

ماتستاهلييين والله بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه

ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله

ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## أحلى غراام

الله يصبرررج


عليج بالدعاء والاستغفار 


والله يريحج يارب

----------


## دانة السويدي

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## Haroods

الله يعينج ويصبرج والله عورنى قلبى عليج الله يهدى ريلج

----------


## KNNA

_الله يعينج فديتج

ومثل ماقالن الخوات داومي على سورة البقرة و امورج بتتغير ان شاء الله 

لا تتطلقين بس عيششششششششي حياااااااااااااتج واستانسي والله بيرزقج اللي فيه الخير إن شاء الله_

----------


## نفسي اسيرمكه

حبيبتي عليج بالاستغفار وقراة القران والله بيرزقج من غير حساب ان شاء الله

----------


## dxb banker

صيحتيني والله 
شياي موضوع الطلاق من راسج واصبري وقولي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## huda.N

الله يفرج همج وييسر امورج ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## ملكة الذوق

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين 
بس نصيح اخت لا تتطلقين ارجوج انسي سالفه الطلاق والله اخر الصبر الفرج

ربنا الا مايظهر الحق يوم من الايااااااااااااااام

وياغلاتي انت ماتعرفين اجر الصابرين --

عليك بالقران والصلات هم بيصبروك 

دمت بخير يالغلا

----------


## sama2000

الله يفرج همك مع ذالليل اختي نصيحه تطلقي مدامه مهو معبرك وحمدي ربك مدام مافيه عيال

----------


## نجمة الفجيرة

والله عورتي قلبي حبيبتي
الله يعينج يارب
يارب توفقها وتفج كربتها وتحن قلب ريلها وعمتها عليها
ادعولها بنات

----------


## الحياة*أمل

أختي غمضتيني والله بغيت اصيح انقهرت لها الموقف لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم بصراحة ما اعرف شو اقولج الله يسامح عمتج يا رب لانها قالت هداكي الكلام شو اقولج فكري زين انا من راي اصبري اذا تحبين زوجك وحاولي تقربيه منك بشوية دلع وحب وحنان وذكريه بالذي مضى وفكري زين قبل لاتخطين اي خطوة خصوصا الطلاق لا سمح الله واختي كثري من الدعاء واسمحيلي اسئالك ليش ما فكرتي تسوين زرع كل شيء بايد رب العالمين بس جربي والكمال على الله سبحانه وتعالى ادعيلك من كل قلبي الله يعينك يا الغالية ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة يا رب اللي تعوضك عن كل الحرمان

----------


## فتاة راك

الصراحة الله يعييينج انتي انسانه صدق صدق صدق مالج الا ربج...... وموقف ريلج غلط ..
حليلييييييييج احس بمعااااااااااااناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تج
غمضتيني بس صدق انا اقووووووووولج اياها بس قوي علاقتج باللله ما بتحتااااااااااااااااجين اي حد صدقييييييييييييييني
هاي نصيحة من وحدة حسسست فييييج

----------


## طيف2001

الله يهدي النفوس انشاالله ....اختي ليش ماتقعديييت وياه وتكلميينه السالفه نو سالفة عيال انتو اصلا نحبه وموده مامحايه في تعاملكم ماشي احترام للثاني يمكن الله مارزق عيال يبغي يبتليج او انه مو هاالوقا للي ربج كاتبلج .............راجعي حياتج وياه ناقشيه كلميه عن اللي بقلبج صادقيه ركزي على علافة الحب والتفاهم ...نسقي الايام مابينج وبين البيت الثاني اطلعي انتي ويه عياله وحرمته ووياه سافرو مع بغض اتصلي فيها اسأليها عن احوال ولده وقوليله موقفج..............ليش ماخذييييييييين السالفه انه استحملت وصبرت وتعالجت ربي عياله اذا قدرت راح تاخذين اجرج قبل كل الشي ليش معيشه نفسج بنكد وهم ...........هو ولده ولازم يعوره قلبه عليه وكل ريال يبغي يكون اب انت وافقتي من البدايه فلا تتوقعيين ان كل شي بيكون براحه وسعاده لازم تيتحمليييييين هذا قرارهم وانتي ساندتيه عليه وذا بغيتي ماتحتكي معاها لا تحتكي بس الزم ماعليج ريلج ...........وربي يكتبلج الذريه الصالحه ((سمعت وحده اليوم تقول انه حملت بعد رحلة علاج شاقه وبالانابيب ........واخوي تزوج وبعد خمس سنوات ياب عيال فلا تيأسي الطب تقدم والله يكتب لج اللي فيه الخير انشالله))

----------


## بنت الاصال

يارب صبرها وعوضها خير من الايام الي عانت فيها وردلها ريلها ورد كيد كل واحد في نحره يارب ريحها في الدنيا والاخرة ياارحم الراحمين يا من ترحم عبادك كرحمة الام على اطفالها ارحمها برحمتك ياارحم الرحمين 

الله يصبرج يارب ويردلج ريلج لين عندج يقدرج ويحس بقدرج انشالله يااختي..

----------


## فتاة راك

الصراحة قصص تنفر منها النفوووووووووووس وتشق على القلووووووووووووووووووووب 

لا تقولين ما بتكونين مع الله هذا الطريج هو الصـــــــــــــــــــح وبس

----------


## زهور5

الله يعينج
انا انصحج لا تطلقين ، لأنج بتبهدلين مع حريم اخوانج
صبري و رجعي بيتج ، و عمتج لا تحتكي فيها وايد ، ولو تقدري حاولي تشغلين نفسج بدراسة او شغل 
و ريلج كلميه او لو تقدرين دخلي اخوج في الموضوع حاولي تصلحين الموضوع
والله يعينج

----------


## محد شرااتي

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي.... 
وكلي امرج له سبحانه....
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين

----------


## ساحرة العيون

حرام ها اللي يسوونه فيج 
اول شي هو ما يعدل بين حريمه وهالشي غلط 
وانتي الله يهديج ارمسي لا تخلينهم جي يسون فيج حسسيهم انج قويه حتى لو كنتي خايفة ولا مرتبكه 
الله يعينج والله وصدق متضايقة عشانج يعني عسب ما حماتي اربع سنين يتزوج عيل اللي حريمهم كملن 20 سنه ما تزوجوا شو يقولن

----------


## توته الحلوه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين 
بس نصيح اخت لا تتطلقين ارجوج انسي سالفه الطلاق والله اخر الصبر الفرج

----------


## مـهرة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 



بصراحه ما عرف شو اقووولج ,, عورني قلبي عليج 


والله يصبرج ويفرج همج ,,,كثري من الدعاء وقيام الله والاستغفار ,,

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

فديتـــــــــــــج والله .. والله عورني قلبي عليــــــــــــــــــج ..

والله ما أعرف شو أقولج .. بس أنتي صبـــــــــــــــــري .. 
و أدعي ربـــــــــــج يفرجهــــــــــــا عليـــــــج يارب ..
و ربي يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه عاجل غير آجل يارب العالمين ....

----------


## seemaa2022

الحين أنتي وين ببيت أهلك؟ و هل حاول يتصل فيكي و يردك ؟يا ريت تخبرينا شو صار معك و الله زعلتينا و تركتينا نحاتيك الله يفرج همك و يصلح شأنك.
رب العالمين رحيم لا يرضى الظلم وكلي ربك و فوضي أمرك له و أقرأي سورة البقرة بالليل و أدعي و الله يصلح شأنك و يفرج عليكي .

----------


## ام شامه

الله يعينج والله موقفج صعب واااايد

/
\
/

^-^

----------


## دموع القهر

يزاكن الله خير خواتي .. حالتي ما يعلم بها الا الله رب العالمين..

انا الحين في بيت اهلي وغالقه التلفون مالي خاطر اكلم والا اسمع اي شي ... 

خواتي يقولن لي لا تردين عليه وتطلقي .. وحريم اخواني متضايجات مني عشان البيت .. 

مع اني مسكره باب غرفتيه علي ولا اظهر لحد ..

ولقنها سالفه يحشن فيني ما بقى حد ما عرف .. 

انا ما اريد اكون مطلقه وبنفس الوقت ما اريد اذل عمري ..

----------


## الطيبة

صلي صلاة الليل وادعي وتصدقي وحاولي تكسبين عمج واخوانه بصفج علشان يحننون قلبه عليج

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين 
> بس نصيح اخت لا تتطلقين ارجوج انسي سالفه الطلاق والله اخر الصبر الفرج
> 
> ربنا الا مايظهر الحق يوم من الايااااااااااااااام
> 
> وياغلاتي انت ماتعرفين اجر الصابرين --
> 
> عليك بالقران والصلات هم بيصبروك 
> 
> دمت بخير يالغلا

----------


## سر حبي

الصراحه والله واااايد غمضتيني السموحه يعني 

بس ريلج مااعرف كيف والله خاطري اقول شي بس الله يهديه ان شاء الله 

والله يعينج الصراحه ويصبرج على مابلاج ياااااااااارب 

ويفرج همج يارب ياكريم

بس لاتنسين ان الله فوق وماراح ينساج ان شاء الله

----------


## ظبيه اماراتيه

قطعتي قلبي والله.. الله يعينج حبيبتي

----------


## عزة نفسي

اختي عليج بالاستغفار وسورة البقرة ولا تفكرين بالطلاق اصلا مجرد الصبر على هالوضع بروحه اجر لج واحتسبي الاجر وربي بيعوضج خير فديتج

----------


## الجـــوري*

الله يعينج اختي ويصبرج
بس لاتنسين انه كل انسان في الدنيا له همه اللي مريض واللي فقير واللي متلعوز في هالحياه
صدقيني لو تسالين كل انسان بتلقين في حياته هم ,هاي الحياه شو بنسوي وكله باجره عند الله مايضيع شي
اذكري الله وتمي بيت ريلج وعسى الله يعوضج خير

----------


## الحياة

الله المستعاااان ياختي

بس لاتععشي بقية حياتج في هم ونكد

عيشي حياتج بطولها وعرضها واستمتعي بوقتج

مثل ماهو مستانس ومطنشنج
انتي بعد سوي هالشي

واذا ماتشتغلين 
قدمي للشغل واقضي وقتك فراغج

----------


## miss_gucci

حبيبتي بالاسلوب الحلو و الكلمه الطيبه كل شي بيتصلح و انتي غلطتي يوم رحتي بيت اهلج لانج بتعطينه فرصه أكبر عشان يبتعد عنج

اذا هو اتصل بج ردي عليه و رمسيه و لا كأنه صاير شي و حسسيه انج مشتاقه له ,,, و في نفس الوقت ادعي ربج انا يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه الي اعتقد بتكون حل من الحلول للمشاكل الي اتصيرلج

----------


## ثلجه فوشيه

الي ايده في الماي مو مثل الي ايده في النار انا راي تطلقين وربي يخلف عليك بابرك منه ليش مشرع الطلاق الا الي مثل حالتك وصدقيني اهو ينتظر تطلبين الطلاق لانه اغتنى بالمدام الجديده للاسف مجتمعاتنا دايم تزيد من ظلم المراءه مع ان الدين اكرمها قوي شخصيتك بعملك او اكمال ادراستك اذا ماكملتي اذا سكتي على وضعك بضلين كل عمرك مهمومه وفي رجاه ربي يرزقك ويسخرلك وارفعي راسك وادعي ربك ترى الدنيا مو كلها زوج

----------


## بنت عرب زايد

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## الهرمودي

يارب اتوفق اختي "دموع القهر" واتخلي ريلها يحس فيها وتحمل منه ويندم ان خلاها وحيده، يارب يا سميع يا عليم يا مجيب الدعوات ارزقها بذريه صالحه ووفقها ويسر امرها ونور طريجها يارب، يا بصير انت ترى مكانها ودموعها وألمها، يا عليم انت تعلم ما بدخلها فأرزقها بخير، يا سميع انت تسمع شكواها فيا رب انصرها واجعل زروجها يشتاق لها واعطهم ذريه صالحه يارب

----------


## ام مهـره !!

((ابغض الامور عند الله الطلاق ))


ختيه اذكري الله وصلي على النبي والله اذا احب عبدا ابتلاه مش انتي اول ولا اخر وحده ماتحملين والعلم ماشاء الله متقدم ودام انج بتسافرين سيري سوي فحوصات هناك حجه وحاجه واتعالجي ف الفتره اللي بتكونين فيها هناك وشوفي شو بيقولون لج حتى هنييه عدنا مراكز يسوون انابيب وجذه وبالنسبه لسالفة ريلج ليش سرتي بيت هلج وغالقه تلفونج استهدي بالله وذكريه ولمي اغراضج وسيري بيت ريلج وفتحي تلفونج وظهري ويا ريلج وغيري جو وعوضي عن اللي استوى ها كله وعسى ربييه يفرج عليج كربتج 

كرري اللهم من ارادني بسوء فأشغله بنفسه واجعل كيده في نحره وربيه هالدعاء مفعوله سريع سريع وعن تجربه

دعاء تسخير الزوج اللهم ملكني قلب زوجي واسلل سخيمة قلبه واصلحه لي رددي وكرري

واستغفري استغفري

وسبحي وصلي على النبي


وعسى ربييه يصلح زوجج ويسخره لج ويسخر لج عمتج واتعيشين بعيد عن الهم والنكد ويرزقج من زوجج بالحمل ونسمع عنج خلال هالشهور الياي بالاخبار الطبيه بأذنه تعالى


وعن الحمل قومي قيام الليل بنية الحمل واقري سورة البقره بنية الحمل واتصدقي كثر ماتقدرين بنية الحمل وربج كريم 

كل شي بايد الله واللي عطاهم مانساج بيي يوم بتشوفين ولدج ولا بنتج ف حضنج وبين ايديج


المسأله يبالها وقت وصبر 


وخلج قويه ولاتخلين هالاشياء تأثر فيج 


شي طبيعي يخاف ع ولده ف خلج الاحسن وفتحي تلفونج وحسسيه انج مشتاقه لج وانسي اللي استوي واطلبي منه انج تظهرين وياه وغيري جو ولا سيري سوي له ليله رومانسيه ف غرفتج واتعدلي واكشخي واشتري لج قميص نوم غاوي واتحني وصبغتي شعرج وغيري اللوك وقصيه وسوي له حركه وسيري وخصصي هاليوم له واطلبي منه انه اييج وياخذج 


وسمحيليه طولت عليج


وان بغيتي اي شي انا حاضره طرشي لي ع الخاص وبرد عليج ان شاء الله انا ف الخدمه ومن عيوني لانج غمضتينيه وقلبييه عورنييه عليج  :Smile:

----------


## بنت أبوي

آآآآآآه والله قلبي عورني.. الله يعينج والله..

شوفي حبيبتي حاليا ما عندج غير ريلج.. اذكري الله وشغلي موبايلج..
عشان اذا اتصل فيج تتصالحين وياه..

ومثل ما قالن البنات طنشي وعيشي حياتج..
من كلامج مبين انج قاعده فالبيت لا شغله ولا مشغله..
دام هو مطنش وعايش حياته.. ليش انتي ما تشتغلين؟
اذا ما عندج ليسن.. خذي.. واشتغلي..
اذا مو مكمله دراستج.. درسي..
كوني صداقات.. طلعي وياهم..
سوي شي مفيد وخل عنج التفكير فريال ما يفكر فيج..

عالاقل فذمة ريال تكفج كلام الناس وشرهم..
احسن عن بيت اهلج بين حريم اخونج.. وفوق هذا كلام الناس!!
لا تتوقعين اخواج بيكونون لج أحن من ريلج!!

وفالنهايه لا اطنشين علاج الحمل.. ولا تنسين ان الله رحيم بعباده وقادر على كل شي..

----------


## راعية_دبي

الله يعينج والله موقفج صعب واااايد

بس انتي الاولى ......ودايما اتكون الاولى الغاليه .......شي غريب اللي صاير لج .......الرياييل استوو مايعدلون بصراحه
عندج حل واحد 

استخيري في موضوع الطلاق ........يمكن خير لج ........واستخيري للرجوع بعد وشوفي

واذا ماعرفتي في امور الاستخاره خلي اربيعتج او عالم دين يستخيرج لانهم مابينظرون للموقف بمشاعرهم بينظروله بجديه

----------


## السكوت ارح

الله المستعااااااااان

----------


## يابس رقيص

الله يفرجها عليج ان شاء الله .. ريحي عمرج بقيام الليل وادعي ربج ايسر امرج للي فيه خير وصلاح لج ... ولج الاجر
ماتستاهلييين والله بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه

ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله

ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## اكس لارج

صدقيني بيجي يوووووووم و يرجع لج (( مرده لج ))

لا تطلقين ... سوي أشياء تنسيج همومج... 

والله يعيــــــــــــــــــــنج

و تذكري أن هذا اختبار من الله

----------


## دفا الروح

الله يفرجها عليج الغاليه
استخيري الله بموضوع الطلاق وصدقيني لو كان الطلاق مش اريح صدقيني الله بيسر امورج اهم شي انج استشرتي ربج
واذكري الله ولا تنسين انت الأولى وصدقيني لج معزه غير

----------


## washi

الله سبحانه ماينسى عبيده وان شاء الله الله يفرجها عليج يارب العالمين استغفري كثر ما تقدرين بس اني لازم تكونين قويه وواثقه من عمرج وخص جدامه لا بينين انج مكسوره .. اذا عندج ربع طلعي وياهن ولو تشتغلين بعد احسن .. تذللي لربج بس لا لريلج ولا للناس .. والله يعوضج عوض خير يارب

----------


## ذات العماد

الله يمهل ولا يهمل و اكيد عمتج وريلج بيهم ويوم وبياخذون نفس الصفعه بس صبرا جميلا ربي بفرج همج ويريح بالج يارب ...

----------


## ام الغيث

وانا انصحج بالقيام فيها تفريج الهم والصلاة على النبي وسورة البقرة والواقعة 
والله يكون فعونج وما يهمج اهله بس اهتمي فيه واسالي عنه دايما وخلج على صلاتج والمسباح بيدج واستغفري لانه لا ستغفار وايد فادني وان شاء الله يفيددج والله وياج

----------


## أم يوسف 85

واالله اني تضايقت علشانج
احس ان الدنيا تلف فيني
وحسيت عمري مكانج

ياربي يوفقج دنيا وآخرة
حبيبتي اذا ماعندج احد تستندين عليه مافي غير ربج
ادعي ليل ونهار علشانالله يهديه
وماتدرين بالدنيا والله تدور
ويمكن الله يهديه لج
ويصير احسن من قبل

----------


## OM MUBARK

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل غمضتيييني واايد والله
الله يعوووضج يااارب ويسعدج يالغاليه مالي غير الدعااء
الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة عاجلاً غير آجلاً يارب

----------


## وردة تسامح

السلام عليكم اختيا 
فديتج والله أنج ملاك صدقني انه ماراح اقول لج غير شوفي نفسج وما حد يموت قبل يومه وأنتي حالج مثل حال الناس عيشي حياتج وشوفي نفسج وأذا هب حاس بقدرج صدقني ما يلزمج خليه وعيشي وربج راح يلرزق بولد الحلال إلي يحسج فيج ويغلبيج ويرداري عليج ... أحسن من تموتين حسره خليه وأنسيه وعيشي وأستانسي ولا تشلين هم ولا شي من يسواى في هذا الدنيا علشان تتظايقين ولا تنزل دمعة أعيونج صدقني الريال لو عطيته اعيونج أذا كان نذل مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااا راح يحس عطيته ولا ما عطيته مثل بعض فكررررررررررررري بكرامتج

----------


## تركش كوفي

حبيبتي لا تفكرين في الطلاق ما دام امج و ابوج متوفين لانه خوانج اخرتهم حق حريمهم و ريل الاخت ما بيستحملج حتى اختج لو عشتي عندها بتحسج ثجيله عليها و بتبدا تتضايق ,, اختي تعوذي من بليس و استغفري و داومي على قراءة سورة البقرة و ادعي دايما (( اللهم اجعلي من كل هم فرجا و من كل ضيق مخرجا)) و حاولي تشغلين نفيج بشي مفيد و الله ييسر لج امرج و يكون في عونج

----------


## مهاري الحلوة

والله اتضايجت عشانج ... الله يهديه ان شاء الله .. 


ابتسمي

فهناك من : " يحبك .. يعتني بك .. يحميك .. ينصرك .. يسمعك .. يراك "

هو (الله)

ما حرمك إلا ليتفضل عليك ، وما ابتلاك إلا لأنه أحبك

فقل " لا اله الا الله "

" من وجد الله .. فماذا فقد! ومن فقد الله .. فماذا وجد !! " 

اختي حاولي تعتمدين ع عمرج في كل شيء مثلا كملي دراستج أو حاولي تشغلين عمرج في اي شيء أو انج 

تشتغلين في مكان بس انج تلهين عمرج .. لاتفكرين وااايد لان موووب زيين بتمرضين عمرج ع الفاضي 

أنا اعرف ان الكلام سهل والفعل أصعب بس ربج فوووق ... الله يوفقج ويهنيج ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## Dubai designer

ما بعد الصبر الا الفرج اختي .. فوضي أمرج لله اللي ما يضيع عنده حق مظلوم .. والله ما ادري شو اقول لج انا لو كنت بنفس موقفج جان اطلقت من قبل لا يتزوج ريلي ولا اعيش بمهانة .. بس ما شاء الله عليج صبرتي و بصراحه ما يستاهلون معدنج الاصيل ..
خلي القرآن ونيسج ولا تحسسين ريلج انج ميته عليه ترى لو خففتي عليه اتصالاتج وطلاتج صدقيني بيحن و بيحاول يعدل بينج وبينها ،، الله يعينج اختي و يفرج همج

----------


## um-khalifa

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## خليدة

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي

----------


## om_hamad

> الله المستعاااان ياختي
> 
> بس لاتععشي بقية حياتج في هم ونكد
> 
> عيشي حياتج بطولها وعرضها واستمتعي بوقتج
> 
> مثل ماهو مستانس ومطنشنج
> انتي بعد سوي هالشي
> 
> ...


انا مع كلام الاخت اشتغلي وعيشي حياتج طول بعرض واذا امج وابوج ما دامولج حتى ام زوجج ماراح تدوم بس لا تفكرين بالطلاق عيشي حياتج وطنشي الكل . ولا تبينين له انج ميته عليه وايد . ودائما خلج بأحلى صوره جدامه علشان يشوفج دائما حلوه .

----------


## أم ريما22

عليج بالاستغفار وسورة البقرة والله ايسر امورج ويعوضج كل خير

----------


## أم رشودي

المثل يقول صبرك على نفسك ولا صبر الناس عليك .... لا تتطلقين وتمي على ذمته أحسن من إنج ترجعين لإخوانج .... لأن الإخوان ما يتحملون مسؤولية حد هالزمن

----------


## بدويه وأعتز

الله يكون ف عونج

----------


## عيمانيه

حبيبتي و الله انتي

شوفي اختي كل ظالم و له يوم شرات ما هو الحين فرج بييه يوم و يفرونه ما عليج

و بعد انتي انظلمتي و دعوة المظلوم مستجابه

و عمتج هاي استغفر الله سوسه

حسبي الله عليه من ريال

اصبري يختي و احتسبي اجرج عند الله

ما عليه بييه يوم و بيحس بجيمتج

----------


## تماني2008

الله يكون ف العون وانت ابد مالج ذنب ادعي ربج واهتمي بنفسج ودوري لج هواية تنشغلي فيها وثقفي نفسج اقري كتب وقصص او حاولي تتعلمي شي يديد واهم شي خلج بعيد عن مشاكله صدقيني مع الوقت بتكبري اكثر ف عينه وبتصيري الواحة اللي يطير لها عشان يرتاح دوم ابتسمي واضحكي واتفرفشي و ادلعي والله يوفقج يا رب ويرزقج الذرية الصالحة ...امين

----------


## wadha_9

ليش ماتتفاهمين معاه وانه لازم يعدل بين الزوجات لاتسكتين وتتحملين 
شوفي شو رايه وليش تغير ومن هالكلام

----------


## MiSs..ChaNnel

يا رب ارزقها بالذريه الصالحه و اسعدها و ييسر امورها

----------


## * أم نورة *

الله يوفقج ويسر امورج وين ما رحتى يا رب

----------


## نــوااااره

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 



بصراحه ما عرف شو اقووولج ,, عورني قلبي عليج 


والله يصبرج ويفرج همج ,,,كثري من الدعاء وقيام الله والاستغفار ,,


يا رب ارزقها بالذريه الصالحه و اسعدها و ييسر امورها

----------


## الظبيانية

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله .. 
حبيبتي والله عورتيلي قلبي .. 
الله يفرجها عليج يا رب .. 
اكثري من الإستغفار و الدعاء .. ما الج الا رب العالمين .. ما الج الا الله .. ادعيه و التجأي اليه .. هو الوحيد القادر على تفريج همج ..

----------


## دلوعه وايد

الله يسر امورج آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## شروق بوظبي

اختي الغاليه ماانصح هالوقت في الطلاق اصبري واحتسبي داومي على قراءه سوره البقره وخليها ورد يومي لج مع التوكل على الله ابحثي لج عن وظيفه تكون امان اجتماعي علشان ماتحتاجين لحد وحاولي بعدها تكملين دراستج لشغل الوقت ابداا ابدا لاتكونين فريسه سهله للشيطان يحطمج ومع الدعاء في الثلث الاخير من الليل وكثره الاستغفار صدقيني بتتجاوزين المحنه وصدقيني دعوه المظلوم ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب 
بيطلع الحق بعد ان شاءالله ماتحصلين الوظيفه صلي استخاره اذا كان زوجج في خير تظلين على عصمته او لاااااااا ولاخاب من استخار وادعو الله ان يفرج عنج  :Sob7an:

----------


## ٌقِـــUAEـــصَــاااايِِِد

والله عورتيلي قلبي 
اختي اصبري و ان شاءالله الله بفرجها لج

----------


## منان

يا قلبي عليج.. والله ..

استهدي بربج تراه ما ينسى حد .. 

حاولي تقرين سورة البقره .. 

وربي يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه يا رب ..

لا حول الله ولا قوة الا بالله ..

الاخوان ما يفيدون لو الاب والام هب موجودين ..

اذكري ربج حبيبتي

----------


## مسكين حالي

الله يعينج على كل بليه ويردلج حقج عاجل غير اجل يارب العاليمن

----------


## حنين أحمد

عليج بالاستغفار وربي بييسر امووووووووووورج وحقج ما بيروح ابدا 
انا بقولج اطلبي طلاقج وسيري دوري حياتج ولا تكونين منصاعة لمجتمع متخلف وهمجي يحكمونه الذكور الهمج

----------


## ظبيانية والنعم

الله يهينج وأطلب منج الصبر ثم الصبر والإكثار من الاستغفار وقيام الليل 
والنصيحة الثانية بما اني متزوجة لا تسوين حق زوجج سالفة ولا حق أمه وشوفي حالج وحاولي تقضين على وقت 
الفراغ وان شاء الله موفقه .

----------


## قصة حنين

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين

----------


## pink 7

لا تطلبين الطلاق ... صبري او احتسبي اختي الغاليه ... الحرمه مالهاا الا ريلهاا ... والله بيجزي صبرج خير ...

عليج بالدعاء والصبر والصدقه والاستغفار وقيام الليل ...

----------


## فساتيني

واااايد عورتي قلبي


ايلسي مع ريلج وكلميه,,,,والحين هو مسؤوليته زادت مع وجود العيال,,,,المهم اتوكلي على الله,,,,ولاتتطلقين,,,عالاقل يكون عندج زوج ,,,لان لو رجعتي بيت اهلج انتي عارفه بتتعبين

اصبري واتحملي,,,ويااااااارب الله يرزقج بالذريه,,,,وأهم شي حاولي تكسبين ريلج,,,وخليه يشتاق يكون عندج,,,الله يعوضج كل خير يااااارب

----------


## من لي غيرك

والله عورتيلي قلبي،،

فديتج ولاتحاتين ها نصيبج وعليج بالاستغفااااار وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين،،،

وكلي امرج للواحد الاحد،،
اللهم افرج همهما وارزقها ذرية الصالحة اللهم آميييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## فريدة

> يا رب ارزقها بالذريه الصالحه و اسعدها و ييسر امورها


آآآآآآآآآمين يارب أرزق أمه أشرف الخلق بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## العنيده2007

الله يصبرج ان شاءالله بس اختي لاتتسرعين على الطلاق،صلي ودعي ربج يفرجها عليج

----------


## ريماني 1

هاي أخرة كل وحدة توافق ان زوجها يتزوج عليها 
بصراحة مب عارفة شو أقولج حتى لو ماتيبين عيال حتى لو ولو ولو المفروض مايتزوج عليج أدري من حقه هالشي لكن انتي شو ذنبج كله بيد رب العالمين أنا أشوف انج رخصتي عمرج وايد والظاهر من مشكلتج انه اختار الثانية ولا اختارج يعني ريلج كان يتزوج عشان العيال مب عشان الحب صح ان العيال جزء مهم لكن انا أشوف ان الحب اهم الله يعينج اختي على ماابتلاج ونصيحتي لج تمي في بيت أهلج يمكن صعبة شوي لكن على الأقل ارحم من وجودج معاه ويشارككم شخص ثالث سبحان الله مهما تغير الريال لا بد ايي يوم ويحن للأولى وعل وعسى يعرف قيمتج وربج كريم بيي يووم بيعرف قيمتج والله يهديه لان اللي يتزوج اثنين ومايعدل امبينهن بييه يووم الغرض من الزواج الثاني مب العيال بس المفروض يعدل بينكم والله يهدي الجميع

----------


## جلنار13

اختي ، مالج غير زوجج، وحطي في بالج، هذا تحدي منج للي يتحرون انهم يقدرون يفرقون بينج وبين ريلج، سوا كانوا اهله، ولا زوجته الثانيه... تلاقيهم شمتانين انج زعلتي ورحتي بيت هلج، ويمكن يعدون الايام ويوزون ريلج من وراج اكثر واكثر عشان ينفصل عنج... سبحان الله الشيطان شاطر،
يمكن هم يسوون ها الشي عن جهل وغيره منهم ونفس الوقت هو يمكن يسمع كلامهم عن جهل منه بعد.... 
الي ابي اوصلج اياه،
تحدي كل ها التوقعات ودوسي على نفسج شوي، وردي بيتج وابتسمي وخليج حبوبه وطيبه مع الكل، 
وبالنسبه لريلج، مثل ما قالوا البنات غيري من نفسج ، في طريقه لبسج وشكلج، اشتركي في نادي رياضي، وروحي كورسات في تعلم المكياج ولا الطبخ ولا الخياطه، ولا حتى الكورسات الفنيه مثل الرسم والخط، ورتبيلج جدول مع ريلج عسب يعدل فيه بينج وبين زوجته الثانيه، 

وعلى فكره،
انتي عندج شي زوجتة الثانيه ما تقدر توفره له، واذا عرفتي تستخدمين ها السلاح عدل وزين ما زين ، بتعززين مكانتج عنده.... صحيح انتي الله ما رزقج بالعيال لغايه الحين، ولكن في المقابل ، انتي متفرغه تماما لزوجج، يعني من يي عندج ، تكونين انتي له هو بكلج وبعقلج وروحج، يجي عندج يرتاح من حشرة عياله وطلبات زوجته، طبعا هي بتكون ملتهيه بعيالها اغلب الوقت، وما بتقدر تعطيه الاهتمام الي هو يباه كريال وبكل الوقت، وهذا غير الليالي الي بيقومون فيها العيال ويسوون له حشره وما بيروم يرقد...

كوني انتي الصديقه له هو نفسه، كوني انتي الزوجه له هو بس، دلعيه وعامليه بكل رومانسيه، سويله مساج لما يجي عندج و جهزيله الحمام وعطري ماي البانيو وحطيله شموع وانثريله ورود، اتصلي فيه واعزميه على مطعم ، او ليله بروحكم في اي فندق بنفس المدينه الي انتي فيها، خليه يعيش معاج بكل حب انتي تملكينه داخلج له، خليه يرد لعالمج ولحبج من غير ما يلاحظ ، سوي كل ها بهدوء ومن غير تصريح ، سوي ها الشي شوي شوي وبالتدريج ومثل ما قلتلج من غير ما يلاحظ انج يالسه تسحبينه صوبج ، لأنه هو حاليا ملتهي بزوجته وعياله وغير كلام اهله السلبي عنج، فنوعا ما استوى عنده نوع من البعد النفسي عنج واي شي حلو تسويله تجاهه فجأه ما بيصدقه، لأنه التراكمات السلبيه الي تجمعت في خاطره تجاهج تمنع انه يسمعج... فهني وبكل طوله بال وصبر، استرجعي زوجج واسترجعي سعادتج الي انسلبت منج.. انتي تستاهل تعيشين مرتاحه ومن حقج الحب والاحترام، خليج مؤمنة بها الشي اولا، وتوكلي على الله.

----------


## احبه موت

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل غمضتيييني واايد والله
> الله يعوووضج يااارب ويسعدج يالغاليه مالي غير الدعااء
> الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة عاجلاً غير آجلاً يارب

----------


## @نوره@

استخيري في موضوع الطلاق ........يمكن خير لج .
يمكن الله يرزقج واحد احسن منه
واذا ما تبين طلعي بشقة ولزمي ع الشقة

----------


## هيااام

الله يصبرك الله يصبرك الله يصبرك
ونصييحة لا تطلقين وتشمتي فيك الاعداااء

----------


## نور حياتي

نصيحة مني
 
حطي عياله و حرمته فوق راسج

وشوفي بعدين هو بيحس انج مقصرة وياه

لو طلع معاهم و ما ياج البيت لا تسالين عنه ولا تتصلين

هو بعدين بيسال نفسه انج ما تحاتينه

واشغلي وقت فراغج باي شي مفيد 

خليه يحس بجيمتج شوي

----------


## مدلـله

تدرين حبيبتي كللللل يوم صلي قيام الليل واقري سوره البقره كامله وادعي اللي تبينه وبتشوفين كيف اللي تبينه بيتحقق

غير جذه الرياييل من النوع اللي عاااافه يركض وراااك جربي هالطريقه ويا ريلج يعني يوم ايي عندج دقايق ويقول بروح ابتسمي وسوي روحج ولاااااااااا على بالج ولااااااا مفتكره وقوليله وانتي مشغوله بشي يعني مثلا مشطي شعرج ولا تطالعينه وهو يرمسج او مثلا طلعي الاغراض من اي درج وسوي روحج تعدلين الدرج مره ثانيه يعني باختصار سويله بووو لابس..ولو قالج ليش مطنشه قوليله هاااااااااه حبيبي لا مش مطنشه بس مشغوله شويه..ويوم يقولج بروح قوليله الله يحفظك روووووح لام عيالك اهي وعيالها اولى بوقتك والله يعينك وقوليله ما تتعب نفسك واتيني خليك وياهم هم يحتاجونك وانا لو بغيتك بتصل بك وشوفي كيييييييييف الغيره بتشتغل وبيتم يفكر ويحاتي ليييييييييييييش انتي مطنشه ومب ساءله عنه ..ومن غير لا يحس بيكون اييج وزياراته بتزيد بس لا تهملين نفسج وصحتج تراها بالدنيا محدن بيفيدج لو انهرتي لا سمح الله بسبت الصياح والهم

اختي هالنصيحه هب من راسي من دكتووووره معروفه قريت عنها وعن مواقفها وااااااايد 

واهم شي الدعاااااء والتوجه لله عساه يفرجها عليج

----------


## dena22

انت تقهرين ليش الضعف هذا كله والمهانه يعنى هو عايش حياته مع مرته سفرات وطلعات وانتى داقتنها ندم واصياح وحزن وهم شو بيحصل عندج انت غيرى من عمرج حبى نفسج عيشي حياتك لا اتمين ميته اطلعى اشتغلى مارسي هواياتج تعدلى تدللى عليه ولا اتمين تتنتظرى وتلاحقينه بالاتصالات بالعكس البسيه اشويه وبتشوفين كيف بيتغير بعدين كثري من الاستغفار وصلاة الليل والله وربي ماينسي حد

----------


## رافينا

لاتطلبين الطلاق وتخلين ريلج الها انتي الاولى ومهما كان مرده لج واصبري وربي بيرزقج ان شاءالله

بالذوريه الصالحه وشو فايده الطلاق دام اخوانج ما بيقدرون يتحملونج بتعيشين بذل حريمهم

جحيم ريلج ولا جنه اهلج

يعني اصبري وكلن باجره وربي ما بيضيع اجرج وحاولي ماتتحسيين وايد عن سالفه العدل 

حاولي تناقشينه بهدوء سوي له ليله رومانسيه وغيري لوكج واسلوبج وخليج فرفوشه ومرحه معاه

وخليه يعرف انج مب هامنج هو وانج تحبين نفسج وعايشه عشانها اشتركي بدورات وكملي طموحج ومستقبلج

اتفرغي لنفسج وبنفس الوقت لريلج عطيه الحب والحنان والاهتمام وخلي الغيره عنج مابتفيدج بشيء لانه

شيء صار وشيء مقدر والله مقدره واللهم لا اعتراض وخليج عنهم وسوي طاف لكل كلام اهله وغيرهم 

وخليج جبل ما يهزه ريح وجي ريلج بيحبج وبيلفت لج بصبرج وتحملج وفرفشتج ورومانسيتج معاه

خلي دايما بيتج له هدوء ومكان راحه وبجي دايما بييج والله يصبرج ويحنن قلبه لج

----------


## Ms.Cherry

*السلام عليگم ورحمة الله وبرگآته ..~*

/



،,،

الله يفري همج ياختيه =/

،,،

\

*~.. ربيه يحفظج*

----------


## عنود الود

عليج بسوره البقره وقيام الليل

----------


## العذوب

ما اعرف شو أقول لج 


بس خليج في بيت أهلج هالفترة .. هو لو يبا يطلقج بيطلقج .. ولا تظنين المطلقة تتسكر الأبواب في ويهها ,, بالعكس بتاخذين شؤونه وبتطلعين ليسن وبتشتغلين إذا حابه ,, بتبنين عمر يديد .. وكفاية ما ضاع منج .. 8 سنين موب شوي ,, يمكن الله يرزقج بريال يقدر قيمتج .. 

والياهل لو ما تفلع الحين متى بيتفلع ؟؟!!

----------


## shai5t dxb

فدييت رووحج
ماعليه ياختي احتسبي الاجر عند الله 
و الله يفرجها عليييج 
كثري من قيام الليل و انشالله الله يرزقج بال\ريه الصالحه يا رب 

اختج : شيخة دي اكس بي

----------


## AD. Rose

اتفائلي و ابتسمي و اشغلي وقت فراغج بشي يميزج عن الباقيات مثلا دراسة، هواية تجارة او اي شي ايلسي تاجري عالمنتدى ما بتحسين بالوقت، اثقلي عليه شوي و لا عاد ترمسينه في موضوع التفرقة، حاولي تسيرين للعلاج لان الطب كل يوم يتطور و من يدري يمكن الله يرزقج انتي بعيال و تنقلب الاية  :Smile: 
رمسي الدمتورة و اكيد بتعالج المسألة هاي و ببساطة انشالله
خذي الامور ببساطة شوي و الدنيا عمرها ما تنتهي بانهيار علاقة الريال بالحرمة ، الدنيا فيه اشيا وااايد حلوة، و ذا انتي فعلا متمسكة فيها بتحاولين تحلين مشاكلج بذكاء و هدوء  :Smile: 
الشي الوحيد اللي يمكن يجذبه للثانية هي انها ام و يابتله عيال، عاد انتي شوفي شو الي فيج راح يجذبه اكيد بتحصلين اشيا وايد، اذا هي زوجته لانه ام العيال كوني له العشيقة اللي يهوى يسهر معاها ليله  :Smile:  و انتي زوجته و بالحلال كوني له هالشي

----------


## سيدة الأساطير

الله يفرج همج أختي العزيزه ،، لا تفكرين بالطلاق لأنه أبغض الحلال لو سويتيها شو بتستفيدين بتكونين وحيده شرات الحين يعني أفضل تتمين متزوجه ولو بس بالإسم ،، شغلي نفسج بشيء بأي هواية أو دوري على وظيفه اذا ما تشتغلين عشان تعتمدين على عمرج عقبها فكري كيف تبنين حياتج بعيد عن المذله والتجريحات ... ربي يعينج ويقويج

----------


## الأصالة

فديتج والله 

صدق انج تعانين

لازم تدورين شيء يلهيج

اطلعي ويا ربيعاتج انسى حاولي تشتغلين اذا ماكنتي تشتغلين

المهم املي وقت فراغج وارضي بنصيبج في هاي الدنيا

والله ييسرلج امورج يارب

قلبي عورني عليج يالغلا

----------


## المشاعر

قلبي عورنـي  :Frown: 

الغالية انتي تشتغلين ؟ اذا تشتغلين ميمعه شي للزمن ؟
ياااااريت والله لو تشتغليين بستاااانس ..

والسبب لكل اللي مستوي هو ريلج! الله بيحاسبه ،
يعني كيييف وانتي الاولى! جان خذا بنت عمه من الاول! استغفر الله بس ،
ناااس ماتحس ولا عندها ضمييير ،
المهم، لا تتطلقيين واصبري ان الله مع الصابريين ،
ولو رديتي بيتهم لا تسويلهم سالفة، حتى امه لا تعطينها ويه ،


والله يااااااارب ياااااارب يرزقج الذرية الصالحة عاجل غبر اجل يارب العالمييين ،

----------


## الأميرة2

تختارين خلاصج وراحة بالج ونفسج
ولا تختارين الانتظار طول العمر لشي سراب

لا اهله مصبرينج ولا محصله حقوقج منه

الغالية لا تسدين باب الراحه عن دربج

عليج بالاستخارة..بترتاحين وبتوصلين للي يريحج

الدنيا ما توقف عند ريل

فيها وظيفه..فيها ربيعات..فيها اشيا حلوة احنا نغمض عيونا عنها

وربج عنده حكمه انه ما ربطج بعيال منه

عسى ربي ينور بصيرتج ويهدي بالج
ويدلج عالدرب الصح

----------


## nafnaf

الله يعينج ويصبرج يارب ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه .. دمعت عيني والله !! الله ياخذ حقج منم يارب

----------


## أم حمد 1

الله يصبرج ويرزقج الذرية الصالحة


ويسخر ريلج لج ويهدي اهل ريلج

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

وقل اصبروا ان الله مع الصابـــــــــــــــــــــــرين  :Frown:

----------


## cutyah.87

حرام عليه
ليش جيه الريايل فيهم ظلم
الله يعينج الغاليه ويوسع عليج

----------


## جنيه بتعرس

حسبي الله عليهم ,,,
والله قلبي يعورني ياليت اقدر اساعدج ,,,

ومثل ما قالوا البنات حاولي تلهين عمرج باي شي اوانج تصلين صلاة الإستخاره وتشووفين بعدها شواللي ترتاحين له وسويه ومثل ماقلت اميره يمكن الله له حكمه من الشي هذا انه مارزقج بعيال منه ,,,

بس بعد لازم تفكرين وتصلين وتدعين وتاخذين قرارج وانتي مقتنعه ,,,


الله يفرج همج ويبعد الضيق عنج وتلاقين حل باسرع وقت ,,,

----------


## to0otah

الله يفرجها عليج ان شاء الله

----------


## um 7mo0o0d

*اااااااااااااه يا حبيبتي قلبي عورني عليييييييييييييييج
.
بس لييييييييييش الناس يربطووون السعاده باليهاااااال لييييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
.
اولا انتي غلطتي يوم قلتي له روح تزوج الله يهنييييييك ... ما اعرف اي قللللللللب لكم ..... احس بعمري مذلوله يوم ثانيه ع راسي لا وبعد يالسه فبيت اهله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
علييييييج قلب والله قريت كل كلامج وقلبي يتققققطع قهر
.
الحل عندي
.
.
اول شي اذا عندج شهاده رووووووووحي دوريلج وظيفه ... وادرسي وانتي فبيت ابووووووج ... ولو اهم متوفين البيييييت بيتهم يالغاليه ولج حق انج تيلسين فيج...... ويالله قووووووومي وطلبي الطلاق منه .. لانه خلاص بناله حيااااة ثانيه ولازم ترضين بالشي ها !!!!
.
ربي يعينج لكن ها رايي .... واذا دزج عشااااان طيحة ياهل ترا صصصصصج ما عندي سالفه ... من كلامج احس ما يباج 
.
.
ابني حيااااااتج بروووووووووحج مره ثانيه وما فيها شي ... اعتبريه شي صار وانتهى من حياتج...والطلاق احسن حل لج 
.
الحياة حلوه بدونه ولا معااااااااااه ..>>>دوم كرري هالشي فبالج ولا تضايجين فديت خشمج*

----------


## ام رشوودي

اصبري عسى الله افرج همج

----------


## أم سعيد 15

والله غمضتني وايد وايد 
قلبي عورني عليج 
أختي أنا أعرف وحده ما حملت من 15 سنة وسبحان الله عقبها يابت بنتيين وراى بعض 
أختي أرزاق بإيد الله ما تريين يمكن تحمليين ليش تتبهدليين ؟؟؟ حوالي تشتغليين وتشغليين عمرج ( والله بترتاحيين ) 
والله قلبي تقطع من كلماتج  :Frown:

----------


## ( أم مـــوازي )

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## ريشة

اللي قاعدة تمرين فيه حبيبتي ابتلاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى وإن شاء الله بترجعين في عينه الأحلى والأحسن بإذن الواحد الأحد 
أكثري من الإستغفار وإن شاء الله الله بيفرح قلبج ببيبي وقريب إن شاء الله يملي عليج حياتج
الله يسعدج ويوفقج ويرزقج بالذرية الصالحة ويرجعج ملكة بقلب زوجك يارب..

----------


## جوري احمر

الله كريم اختي فديتج والله قلبي تقطع الله يارب يكون معاج ويصبرج صبر جميل ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين واختي صلي استخاره وماخاب من استخار يمكن الله يهديكم وتواصلون المشوار ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحة لاني والله اعرف وحدة متزوجة من 10 سنوات وماخلت مكان ما سارته واحين سبحان الله ما درت الا انهى حامل 4 شهور ويمكن الله يكتبلك شي احنى ما نعرفه ولا واضح جدامنا احين وبعدين يا اختي الكريمه بعض الامور تكون في ظاهرها شر لنا لكن سبحانه يكون في داخلها كل الخير لنا .

----------


## دنياالخيال

السلام عليكم 
توكلى على الله لأن الله واييييييييييييييييييييييد يحبج لأن الله يوم يحب انسان يبتليه فأذكرية طول الوقت 
اقري سورة البقرة وادعي ان الله يفرج همج خاصة في الثلث الأخير من الليل و الله يفرج همج ويسهل عليج الحياته ان شاء الله.

----------


## خسوووفه

والله يالغالية ماعرف شو اقولج الله يعينج ان قلت لج طلقي المشكله تقولين بيتكم بعد في مشاكل الله يعينج يارب غناتي

----------


## دنياالخيال

صح بعد شيء ثاني في وحده من المعارف من تزوجت ما يابت عيال طولت وايييييييييييييييييد بس ريلها وايد صبر عليها ما شاء الله من عقب الصبر حملت و يابت 3 توائم الله يحفظهم

----------


## فاصوليا

والله مب عرفة شقول لج...العاده الحرمة الثانية هي اللي تهمل ...والأولى هي اللي تنتصر..

ماقدر أقول لج تطلقي وتعيشين ذليله عند أخوانج...وماقدر أقول لج لا تطلقين وتعيشين ذليلة عند ريلج ... :Frown: 

كافي ان ما يعدل ...

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..انا ما اتحسب عليه بس كيف هانت عليه العشرة...الغالية لازم اطورين من عمرج وتشغلين عمرج بشي ..مثلا تكملين دراستج وتشتغلين...يمكن لو ركضتي عنه وقمتي ما تسئلين عنه يهتم فيج...وإذا في امل تتعالجين تعالجي..وادعي الله في قيام الليل واكثري من الاستغفار..

والله عورتي لي قلبي ..أسال الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ...أن يهدي زوجك ويسخره لج..ويعدل بينكم

----------


## we7da co0ol

الله كريم اختيه ماعليه ممم مادري جيه وايد اكتب هالايه بس والله احبها " صبر جميل والله المستعان" والله ترفع معنوياتي واااااااااااااايد 


ان شاء الله الله يرزقج الذريه الصالحه ويردلج ريلج ويهديه ويعدل بينكم وشلي سالفة الطلاق من بالج ترى الشيطان يوسوس لج اصبري سيس وان شاء الله الله بيكتب لج اللي فيه الخير

وعسالفة العيال ترى وحده من اهلي تمت عشر سنوات بدون عيال وهي مابلاها شي ولا ريلها بس سبحان الله الله ماكان كاتب لهم والحينه ماشاء الله عندها بنتين وولدين ماشاء الله عليها الله يحفظهم يارب

----------


## ملاك_الحب

الله يصبرج ويفرج همج الغلاااا

----------


## أصايل_2007

الله يصبرج و يفرج همج...امين يا رب العالمين..ما بعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله....لله فوق...الله يمهل ولا يهمل...بكره بيحس في قيمتج...عليج بقراءة القران والاستغفار...

----------


## قلب بنتها

والله غمضتيني حبيبتي الحين انتي مستحمله عشان ماعندج مكان تروحيه حبيبتي بيت ابوج بيتج مثل مابيت اخوانج ومافيها شي 
والله لو انا مابصبر اهنيج علا صبرج بصراحه انتي صبوووره الله يعينج ويفرج همج اااامين

----------


## Hmsa

أختي الغالية الله يصبرج ويقويج ويفرحج ويرزقج من اوسع ابوابه ... حبيبتي انا بقولج هالكلام من باب ابغي اساعد لو بنصيحه ... صدقيني أختي الغاليه محد مرتاح في هالدنيا الدنيا كلها ابتلاءات ... المريض يبى الشفى والفقير يبى الغنى والمحروم يبى عيال... وكل انسان مبتلى بدرجةمعينه ... وانتي الحمدالله عندج الجمال والاسلوب الي الملايييييين من النساء تتمناها .. والله سبحانه وتعالى يبى يبتليج في ريلج ... فإذا صبرتي اختي الغالية لج الاجر والثواب العظيم ودايما خلي على لسانج الحمدلله واستغفر الله وبتشوفين سحر هالكلمتين ... فرج ورزق وسعادة وراحة ... واتمنى اني أكون ما ضايقتج بكلامي ...... وأسأل الله الحي القيوم ان يفرج همي وهمج وهم كل مسلم
آميين

----------


## أم وحودي

حبيبتي والله عورتي قلبي
عليج بالصبر والله بيفرجها اشالله والله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة 
وشيلي فكرة الطلاق من راسج وخلج رزينة وعاقلة والله يسخر زوجج لج يارب

----------


## ميميه88

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ااااااااه ياقلبي عليييييج ياختيه صعبه عليييييج انزين عيشي فبيت اهلج وتمي بحالج لاتتداخلين معهم لانه المذله اللي انتي عايشتنها محد يتحملها وانتي يوم فحصتي قالو فيييج شي؟ عنلاته الكلب والله مافيه خير الله يصبرج

----------


## محتارة

> حبيبتي والله عورتي قلبي
> عليج بالصبر والله بيفرجها اشالله والله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة 
> وشيلي فكرة الطلاق من راسج وخلج رزينة وعاقلة والله يسخر زوجج لج يارب

----------


## أخت مسلمة

الله يعينج

----------


## غيمة عناد

" اجمل ما فيه هذه الحياه الصبر"
تخيلي تصبرين وتحصلين اجر وجنه بإذن الله ،،،

اصبري واحتسبي امرج لربج وادعي وانتي ع يقين ان الله بيفرجها،،،

مرده يرد ومرده بيحس ،،،

الله يفك كربتج كربه الجميع يارب،،،

----------


## bdo0or

,اختي عورتي قلبي والله..
الله يرزقج ان شاءالله بالذرية الصالحه يارب عشان تلتهين فيه وتنسين المشاكل والهموم

----------


## صغيرة

ماانصحج بالطلاق خليه يولي اذا يبا يعيش وياها برايه عيشي حياتج وحتى لو اطلقتي بتعيشين عند خوانج وبيزيد همج اكثر عند ريلج اهون من خوانج بتكونين شرات الضيفة لااكثر ......

----------


## اماراتيه ع

والله ذكرتيني بجزء من حياتج يوم تاخرت وما يبت عيال وراح خطب بس تدرين كنت اقوم بالليل واصلي واصيح وادعي ربي انه يرزقني بالذريه الصالحه والحمد لله حملت بعدها على طول وما تم الزواج الحمد لله...انتي على الاقل 4 سنوات وعقب تزوج انا ريلي فكر عقب سنه ونص بس...والحمد لله على كل حال وان شاء الله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه اميييين..

----------


## شعلة أمل

حبيبتي الغاليه يعلم الله اني أحسست ببتلائك وشعورك الذي لا تحسدين عليه ....ولكن قبل كل شيء وقبل أي نصيحه تريدينها من أخواتك ....


أذكرك بشيء قد تجهلينه ...فهي بشاره .........حبيبتي لتعلمي ان كل ما عظم الابتلاء عليك اعلمي انكي في خير عظيم تجهلينه ..


هل تعرفين يا أخيه ان الله إذا أحب عبدا ابتلاه ...



أكيد في خاطرج تقولين ليش الدنيا مب في صالحي وليش الناس ضدي وليش احب الناس يصدون عني .....


الغاليه فكري صح وعيدي النظر في الموضوع بتتيقنين انه ابتلاء عظيم وامتحان .......والاجابه يا تكون لصالحج او عليج 

حبيبتي الموضوع كله كان منصب على انج ما انجبت هالمده ...وهذا امر من عند رب العالمين مالج دخل فيه 


وردة فعل ريلج مب معناته أنه ما يحبج ويحب حرمته الثانيه ...لا 

الا اللي خلاه يتعلق بالثانيه هو العيال لانه بشر واكيد يحب اولاده ويلسته عندها اكثر علشان عياله ..


ولكن رب العالمين مب ظالم يبخس حق العبيد ....ريلج غلطان لانه ما عدل ...ولكن هني الابتلاء ...اللي لازم تحتسبينه عند الله ...وصدقيني الغاليه ان ربي ما أخر عنج الانجاب الا لحكمه لا يعلمها الا هو ...


لان ربي ما أبكاكي إلا يضحككي 
وما حرمكي إلا ليعطيكي
وما احزنكي إلا ليسعدكي
وما ابتلاكي إلا لأنه يحبكي 


الغاليه صدقيني محد في هالموقف بينفعج ........الا واحد هو ربج ورب البشر ...هو ملك قلبج وقلوب البشر 

سبحانه مالج الاهو ......لان قلب ريلج باييده هو يغيره في لحظه .....


وما يرد القضاء الا الدعاء .............................سمعي ربي بكائج وذلج وفقرج لان القوي هو ربي والمعطي هو ربي 


صدقيني حبيبتي الحين ومن اليوم ابدئي صفحه يديده ........

اشغلي نفسج بطاعة ربك ..واحتسبي طاعة ريلج عند الله والله ما بيضيعج 
اهتمي بنفسج وبجسمج ...اثبتي شخصيتج ولا تكونين الشخصيه الانهزاميه اللي تستسلم حق الواقع بسبب بشر ما بينفعونج الا بطاعة رب العالمين 
حاولي يكون لج ورد من الحفظ وقراءة القرآن او التحقي بحلقة تحفيظ
لا تعيشين هالدنيا بس عشان يكون راضي عنج وبس لان الحياه من اجل انسان موت والحياة من أجل الله حياة فارضيه من اجل الله سبحانه ...واعطيه حقه بما يرضي الله واعلمي ان الرضا جنة لما ذاق طعمه 

احسني لاهل ريلج ولا تنتظري الاحسان منهم انتظريه من رحمن رحيم لا يضيع عنده مثقال ذرة ..


الغاليه فكري بنفسج واعيدي شخصيتج بقوتها ولا تكوني الضعيفه المسلوبة من حقوقج لان هالشي هو اللي بيبعدج عن ريلج ولكن ...


رددي انا قوية بحول الله وقوته .....قويه بربي سبحانه واكثري من لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ...

واكثري ..اللهم يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين ..


اياني واياج بالتفكير بالطلاق...لان هذا حل الضعفاء اليائسين من رحمة الله ....


انت قويه وعلشان جي ابتلائج قوي ...


وانا متأكده أن ايمانج بالله قوي .....والله معاج الغاليه ..


وتذكري ان مع العسر يسرا .......ومن ييتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ....

اللي فرق البحر لموسى عليه السلام فأنجاه.....هو نفسه قادر يفرج عنج هذا الابتلاء ..



الله يفرج عنج وعن كل مسلم ......الله قريب يقول سبحانه ...ادعوني استجب لكم ........

----------


## aljoori

لا تفكرين في الطلاق والله بتندمين 
و مثل ما قالو الخوات عليج بالبقرة و الاستغفار

----------


## om dana123

الله يكون في عونج حبيبتي..

----------


## {منوة الروح ,

*غمضتيني والله=(
الله يكون في عونج حبيبتي
بس اصبري صبر جميل والله المستعان* 

\
\

----------


## شانيل

استغفري ربج 
واكيد ريلج يحبج انتي الاولى والاولى هي الي في القلب والثانيه للعيال بس 

حاولي تقضين وقت فراغج في اشاء تنفعج علشان ماتمين تفكرين فيه وتتعب نفسيتج

----------


## عطايا

ياااااااااااااااا الله عورني قلبي.....
حبيبتي إنتي الاساس لا تطلقين ايلس على جبد الحرمه الثانيه....و ابذلي مجهودك عشان تيبين ياهل ...من استغفار و قراة سورة البقرة و صدقه و علاج....ربي يفرج همك عاجل غير آجل

----------


## نــوفـيـة

كلامك يعور القلب وحسبي الله على جذيه ناس انا ما ادري كيف ام الولد تغار من كنتها وتخليها مثل عدوتها المفروض تصير ام حنون وتحنن قلب ولدها على كنتها 00 انا اشوف ان امه لها دور كبيير وتاثيرها قوي اتقربي من امه اكثر عديها امك الثانيه دلعيها وصدقيني بتستحي وبتنكسر عينها وبتصلح الوضع بينك وبين ولدها 00 وزائد البنات اللي نصحوك به 00 والله المستعان ويحنن قلوبهم عليك 0

----------


## العيون العسليه

والله عيوني ادمع وانا اقراء قصتج صدق ظلم 
حرام والله حرام 
اختي اخاف اقولج اطلقي بس اقعدي وكلميه وحاولي تفهمي انج تعبتي ايد ولازم يفكر فيج بس رمسيه بتلفون و اذا رفض قولي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وسيري عند محامي خليه ييب حقج اذا مارضى بالكلام القانون موجود ميروم يعدل ولاتخلي الحرمه الثانيه تكوش ع كل شيء حاول تدللينه اكيد اخرتها بيردلج من صوعت العيال
لا تقولي ماعندي احد اني بكون ربيعتج 

والله حاسها فيج بس قولي الله موجود وبياخذ حقج ان شاء الله 
والله يحننه قلب ريلج عليج امين

----------


## رمااال

محد يحس بالالم كثر صاحبه .. مها عبرنا عن أسفنا أو حاولنا انخفف عنج ما بنقدر نمحي الالم الموجود بداخلج ما لج غير الدعاء والصلاه (( واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاه وأنها لكبيرة ع الخاشعين )) ونصيحة أخت لأخت استخيري في كل شيء قبل اي قرار تتخذينه وفكري زين

فلنفرض قررتي الطلاق .. ( لا تزعلين من كلامي بس ابغي اوصلج فكرة الحياه لي نعيشها مش مثالية وفيها الصح صح والغلط غلط .. الناس تتبدل والحال يتغير )) 

فكري بحياتج كيف بتكون قبل وبعد شو الافضل ؟ 
بيت ريلج ولا بيت اهلج هل ياترى اخوانج وحريمهم بيديرون بالهم عليج ويعوضونج خير
مثل ما قلتي خواتج ايوون زيارات يمكن يهتمون فيج فترة بس بعد مهما اهتموا لهم حياتهم وخصوصياتهم يوم وياج وعشرة مشغولين ؟؟ ما بغي اسود الموضوع بس اباج تاخذين فكره كامله قبل لا تسوين شيء وتندمين عليه .. صح رب العالمين قادر ايغير من حال لحال ويمكن بعد يصير العكس تطلقين وينكتب لج نصيب ورزق ثاني ...

والقرار الثاني : ابقض الحلال عند الله الطلاق 

تشيلين فكرة الطلاق وتمشين مركب حياتج مع شوية صبر والاستعانة بالله والكلمة الطيبه وصدقيني كلمة اترددها عمتي دووم (( الطيب عايا بالطبيب )) يعني قابلي الشر بالخير والسيئ بالاحسان والكلام اللين وان شاء الله تيسر أمورج ويرزقج رب العالمين بخير انتي ما تدريبه  :Smile:

----------


## سحرالعيون

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

صدق اللي يشوف مصيبة غيره تهون عليه مصيبته


والله كسرتي خاطري ياختي ,, 


وريلج ظلمج ,, ولازم يعدل بينج وبين الحرمة الثانية 


يوم عندج ويوم عندها 


الله يوفقج يارب في حياتج ويرزقج الذرية الصالحة 


احتسبي الأجر عند ربج ,, وأقري كل يوم سورة البقرة 


بتحسيين براحة ^_^

----------


## الجازي2010

صعبه والله....نصيييييييييييييييحه لا اتمين تعذبين عمرج ...صلي قيام اللي وقري قرآن والله بييسرلج أمورج 

لا تيأسين من رحمة ربج ...وياويلهم من الله ان كنتي مظلووومه الظليمه حرام .....حسابه عند الله كبير

----------


## أم رويض

لا تقل عندي هم كبير بل قل عندي رب كبير 

عندج فديتج الثلث الاخير من الليل اشكي همج لرب الناس مب للناس و الله والله الا بتحصلين عالراحه الا ما بتحصلينها عند ريلج لكن نحن مشكلتنا ما عندنا صبر كل نباه بسير بسرعه و سوره البقره واظبي عليها فقيام الليل و ربي يهون عليج بلواج

----------


## Cute Mamy

لااااااااااااااااااااا تعليق ,,

غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من ظلمج ,, وانتي يتيمة ما وراج ظهر ,,

عورتيلي قلبي ,,

----------


## عاليةالمجد

أنا نصيحتي إنتج تخلين زوجتش يحدد أيام لج و أيام لها و أنه يعطيتج مثل ما يعطيها و تحطون قواعد للعدل بينج و بينها 

بس أهم شي تحاولين تخلي الوقت إلي يمضيه معك إلكم و بس ما تجيبي طاري الثانية و أهم شي تحاولي تكسبين عمتتج و تحطينها بجيبتش ممكن بهدية بكلمة حلوة لأنها اللي بتساعدج ترجعي زوجتش من دون ما تحس و حاولي تتقربي من الثانية أدري إنها صعبة بس هذا إلي بيدج و مالش إلا تتوكلي على الله و تدعين إنه الله يسخر لج زوجتش 

خليتش قوية قلب حديد

----------


## ستايلي غير

ما تستاهلين الي ايصير

بس صح الي اتقولينه وين بتسيرين اذا اطلقتي 

لازم افكرين بهالنقطه

و الله يفرجها عليج

----------


## shwooog

والله عورتي قلبي صدقيني فتره وبتمر وعقب بيحس بغلطته وانتي اصبري والله يعينج........

----------


## Um Salehh

الله يفرجها عليج إن شاااااااااااااااااااااااااالله يارب...و عليج بالاستغفار و امورج بتتيسر ان شاءالله

----------


## AD_AD

الله يعينج حبيبتي 


يالستج ما نطقتيها وخليتيه يتزوج عليج بس ادعي كل يوم الله يرزقج الذريه الصالحه 
لو فكرتي بالطلاق يمكن يكون حل عشان تنتهي مشاكلج بس يمكن تواجهين مشاكل اكثر مع اخوانج وحريمهم

----------


## شهد4

الغاليه تحملي الله موجود ماينسى عباده ...المهم لا تطلقي لانج أكثر بتنهانين من حريم أخوانج صبري وأنشالله أنه ريلج بيردلج بس لا تخلينه على كيفه مثلا ما يدق تقولي خلاص... لا لازم أنتي دقيله وعاتبيه وخبريه أنه مهم في حياتج ومستحيل تخليه ومن هالكلام وأنه لازم يعدل بينكن وذكريه بأنه مقصر وعند الله هاي كبييره...والله كسرتي خاطري الله يقويج وصبري والله في عونج

----------


## ام ميروه

حبيبتي كلامج يعور القلب
الله يعينج وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الذربة

الله يفرج همج يا رب ..

الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة .. 

عليج بسورة البقرة والدعاء .. وقيام الليل ..

----------


## ( درر )

> والله عورتيلي قلبي،،
> 
> فديتج ولاتحاتين ها نصيبج وعليج بالاستغفااااار وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين،،،
> 
> وكلي امرج للواحد الاحد،،

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

الله يصبرج عـلى مابتلاااااج 

ربج فوقج أكثري من الاستغفار فديييييييتج وأن شاء الله بتزيل هموومج

----------


## ياقوته

فديت روحج والله

حبست دموعي وانا اقرا كلامج
اصبري حبيبتي والله بيفرجها
وصدقيني الله فووووق وما ينسى حد

كثري من الاستغفار وقيام الليل
واقري البقره دوووم
واقري سورة يس

اختي كثري من هالدعاء في السجود
( ربي انصرني على من ظلمني)
( لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)

الله يهدي ريلج ما يعرف انه لازم يعدل
وين بيروح من ربه
الله يهديه بس

عسى الله يفرج عليج ويصبرج 
بدعي لج من قلبي ولا تفكرين
بالطلاق وعيشي حياتج

----------


## ام شهد 2007

انا اقولج عزي شانج واشتغلى وادرسى واقري سورة البقره وااايد زينه وتمى عنده بس انج اشتغلى وادرسى وكملى دراسه يبا اييج مرحبابه مايبا الله يحفظه انتى اهتمى فى نفسج هوه الى بينحاسب هوه الى مايعدل امبينكن انتى تعدلى وزيني البيت ودلعى عمرج وادرسى واشتغلى واقرى القران وصومي واستغفرىى والله يفرجها لج ياااارب والله يسعدج ويحنن قلبه عليج وزينى فى عمج والى يقولونه طنشى الله فوق بياخذ حقج ولا تتكدرين ادرى تنحرقين بس استحملى واستغفرى واااااااااااااااااايد الاستغفار يبعد الهم وان شاء الله همج بينجلى قريييييييييييييييييييب ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## عزي قرآني

حبيبتي والله الله يفرحج يابنت الناس الله يفرج همج 
لا تحاتيين الله يرزقج يارب من عنده الله لا حرمج من نعمه اليهال ان شاءالله 
ماعلي غير اني ادعي لج

----------


## خريجة إدارة

لاحول ولاقوه ا بالله..

الله يصبرج عزيزتي..

----------


## ندى الاماراتية

خليج ويا ربج .. صلي وادعي واحفظي قرأن .. ملي وقتج مع ربنا .. وخليه حتى لو ما سأل عنج بيي يوم وبيندم وبيرجعلج يطلب رضاج لانه الله موجود وشايفج ومو ناسيج

----------


## أخت القمـر

الله يفرج همج الغالية


ربج كريم


بس ما كنت مصورة ان الاشياء ممكن تكون فعلا موجوده بينا

----------


## حور العين1

> الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## حل لمشكلتي

*الله يصبرج يالغلا ... ردي لبيتج وحاولي كثر ماتقدرين تلزمين الاستغفار والله والله انها مجربه باذن الله 

وعليج بقيام الليل وادعي ربج من كل خاطرج انه يسخره لج ..وصيحي وناجي ربج في الليل رب العالمين مايرد عبيده وربي وياج الغاليه وطمنينا عنج حبيبتي ولاتنسين قراءه سوره البقره*

----------


## deblomasya

> الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## Hmsa

> حبيبتي الغاليه يعلم الله اني أحسست ببتلائك وشعورك الذي لا تحسدين عليه ....ولكن قبل كل شيء وقبل أي نصيحه تريدينها من أخواتك ....
> 
> 
> أذكرك بشيء قد تجهلينه ...فهي بشاره .........حبيبتي لتعلمي ان كل ما عظم الابتلاء عليك اعلمي انكي في خير عظيم تجهلينه ..
> 
> 
> هل تعرفين يا أخيه ان الله إذا أحب عبدا ابتلاه ...
> 
> 
> ...





ماشاء الله عليج أختي ... تسلم يمناك على هذا التذكير الطيب ...نفع الله بكي نساء هذه الامة

----------


## دموع القهر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي

جزاكن الله خير على الردود سواء على الموضوع والا عبر الرسائل الخاصه.. وفرج الله 

هم كل وحده حاولت تفرج همي.. 

اليوم فتحت تلفوني وما لقيته مطرش غير مسج واحد يقول فيه: اتصل بج مغلق ويوم تتفيجين كلميني!

معقوله ما يحس؟ ليتني ما فتحت التلفون .. على كثر ما انا مجروحه جرحني زياده.. ولا مفتكر حتى!

ما الومه محصل له بيت وعيال وزوجه وانا ضحيت بعمري عشان اسعده وهو ولا فكر حتى يجبر بخاطري ..

قلتوا لي اهتمي بمظهرج وتعدلي له وقربيه لج.. وانا من يوم ما خذني وانا جني عروس 

مرتبه لاقصى درجه والكل يشهد .. وغرفتي مرتبه كانها غرفة عروس في بداية حياتها .. 

كنت اسعى لرضاه .. واحرص على اني ما اقصر في حقه بشي .. وكل هذا ولا بين في عينه..

وسالتوني ليش ما تشتغلين والا تدرسين ..انا درست في الكليه سنتين .. وللحين اذكر

المعاناه اللي كنت اعانيها في بيتهم عشان الدوام .. تخيلوا كنت اقوم الصبح عشان ادوام 

والقاهم متنرفزين عشان السياره بتوصل العيال لمدارسهم والا بتوصلني انا ؟؟ كنت اداوم

وانا كارهه عمري وما صدقت هالسنتين يخلصن على خير واخذ شهادتي.. عقب ما تخرجت 

ما خليت مكان ما قدمت فيه اوراقي عسب اشتغل واطلع من اللي انا فيه .. بس انتوا تدرون

بالحال ما في وظايف بدون واسطه .. ريلي في البداية كان مشجعني على الشغل بس بعدين 

عمتي اثرت فيه من كثر ما تقول الحرمه شو تبى الشغل .. والشغل بس حق الرياييل!! وين 

تبى تخلي حرمتك تخالط الرياييل .. ومن هذا الكلام.. 

وانا كل همي اني اطلع من الجو والهم والتفكير وغير اني كنت افكر بالعيال واشوف اللي

تزوجوا معاي يابوا 2 و 3 ما شاء الله وانا بعدني والحمدلله على كل حال..

ما خليت مكان ولا عياده ما سرت لها عشان العلاج بس ما الله كتب .. اذكر مره عمتي 

اصرت تروح معانا عند العياده وطبعا ما قدرت اقول لها شي غير حياج الله عمتي ويوم 

دخلت على الدكتوره فشلتني عندها قالت لها دكتوره خبريني الصدق هذي ما تييب عيال ؟؟ 

شي تفيد مصاريف الادويه عليها والا لا ؟؟ حتى الدكتوره انحرجت وقالت كل شي بيد 

الله ..وابتسمت لي ابتسامه حزينه وعرفت اني كسرت خاطرها .. ما اقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..

عمتي حاولت اكسبها بكل الطرق بس ما قدرت كنت كل ما اييب لها شي تفشلني وتشككني 

في ذوقي في حين لو يابت لها حرمته الثانيه شي ولو شي عادي تقعد تمدح فيها شهر عدى

عن الانتقادات اللي احصلها يوميا منها والا من غيرها ..

ريلي طيب وحنون وهو اللي خلاني اصبر واتغاضى عن كل اللي كان يصير بس في الفتره 

الاخيره تغير وايد .. وصار يبعد شوي شوي لين خلاني احس انه مش موجود في حياتي .. 

ارجع له وهو ما كلف عمره يتصل ويسال.. والا اقعد في بيت اهلي اللي ما بسلم فيه من حريم خواني الله يسامحهن.. 

سامحوني على الاطاله..

----------


## {منوة الروح ,

*الله يكون في عونج 
بس تأكدي الله بيفرجها عليج من دون ماتحسين =)
وان شاء الله فرجج عاجل غير آجل يارب
وتأكدي الله يسمعج ومستحيل يتخلى عن عبده 
وان شاء الله مانسمع عنج الا الاخبار الزينه يالغاليه*

\
\

----------


## عسوله كيوت

والله محد بفيدج غير رب العالمين عليج بالاستغفار وبعدين دام طرش مسج بالعكس يعني يحاتيج الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## لولو23

حرام اللي يسونه فيييج .. ليش الناااس جي همهم الأساءه والتجريح
والله ان قلبي تقطع وانا أقرأ قصتج..
ماعليج غير الدعااء وربج موجود حبيبتي

----------


## غناة القلب

حبيبتي ولله يالسه اقرى ردودج واصيح عليج وتخيلت عمري في مكانج

الله يعينج حبيبتي ويفرج همج يارب

اذكري الله وايد واقري سورة البقرة كل ليله...وحاولي تشغلين عمرج بأي شي


ولله يرزقج بالذرية يارب

----------


## شوكليت توي

مااعرف شو اقولج الله يفرجها

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ليش ما تلههين عمرج بشغله وللا كملي دراستج عشان اتحسين بالتوازن فحياتج الغلا 
وحاولي تبحثين عن علاجات ربج بيده كل شي ولا تيئسين من رحمة الله ......

----------


## هتاان

والله قلبي عورني عليج الله يصبرج

----------


## كويتيه^وبس

الله يفرجها عليج والله عورتي قلبي بس يا اختي نصيييييحه لا تفكرين بالطلاق 
ولا تعيشين تحت رحمة حريم اخوانج باجر بيخلونج تربين اعيالهم خلج في بيتج 
ولو انه ريلج ما عدل بينكم لكن اسمه بيتج ومكانج وحاولي اختي انج تعالجين في
وايد طرق تساعد عالانجاب حتى لو كنتي عالجتي ووقفتي استمري بالعلاج ولا تياسين 
عسى الله يرزقج ويفرحج بالذريه الصالحه ويهدي زوجج ويعدل بينكم بالحق ويحنن قلبه عليج

----------


## أم مسعود

> الله يصبرررج
> 
> 
> عليج بالدعاء والاستغفار 
> 
> 
> والله يريحج يارب


 :Sobhan:

----------


## أم مسعود

> الله يصبرج ويسخر لج ريلج ويهديه
> و يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة 
> إن شاء الله


 :Ast Green:

----------


## لك القرار

الله يصبرج يارب ويرزقج من الجنه انتي اصبري هذا نصيبج في الدنيا بس كلمي حد كبير في عايله ريلج عشان يكلمه ولازم يذكره بالعدل لانه بيتحاسب يوم القيامه 

الله المستعان الغاليه الله المستعان

----------


## سنفوره6

شوفي اول شيء حاولي تتعالجين والله يرزقج بالذريه ثاني شيء لاتتكلمين وياه ابدا عن اهلة او زوجته واعياله وبعدين عطيه اهتمام وحب ودلع خليه ما وده يطلع من عندج وان طلع يشتاق يرد لج وانتي وشطارتج

----------


## al-ain.moon

الله يصبرج على ها البلاوي الي في حياتج اختي والله كسرتي خاطري انا دوم اقول الرييل مالهم امان انشاالله يفرج همج

----------


## عروس الحب

حبيبتي اصبري وأجرج عند الله 
أكثري من الاستغفار .. لأنه يجعل من كل هم مفرجا.. ومن كل ضيق مخرجا 
اقري سورة البقره كل يوم صدقيني بتنفعج وايد .. لا تقولين طويله تراج ان تعودتي تقرينها كل يوم بتخلصينها في نص ساعه 

الله وفقها وريح قلبها وارزقها بالذرية الصالحه واجعلهم لها قرة أعين ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## مريووومه

انا بقولج شي انتي من البداية وافقتي انه يتزوج و صار اللي صار و الحين و الله مالج غير انج تشتغلين و تتعرفين على صديقات و تغيرين جو و الله مافي غير هالحل و انتي لين متى بتمين حزينه ؟؟؟؟؟ ريلج تزوج و خلاص خليج واقعية لا تزعلين من شي انتي وافقتي عليه و الله ما قصدي اجرحج بس خلاص شي صار و ما تقدرين تغيرينه انتي اللي لازم تتغيرين و صدقيني راح تنسين هالحزن

----------


## ظبيانيهuae

يا خويتي عليج بقراية سورة البقره يوميا وقيام الليل،، كل يوووووووووم لازم لازم لازم 

وادعي لربج افرشي سيادتج وصيحي وادعيه من قلبج اشكيلهــ يغضب اذا تركتي سؤاله،،

ابتلاج وحب يسمع صوتج،، رجعيله يخويتي،، واشكيله حالج ،، وانا عارفهو واثقه انه محد غير ربي بيفرج كربج،،

وبيعوظج خير،، بس صبري واحتسبي الاجر،، وصدقيني بنتحل المشكله وبتنفرج بطريقه ما توقعينها،، لانه بيكون فتح ونصر من الله

عليج بالاستغفار وفذمتيه انه علاج لكل شي بيقييييييييين،، وربي بيفرجها وبيفتحها عليج،،


اوصيج بقيام الليل والاستغفار الاسحار والدعااااااااااااااااااااء من قلب،، علاج لكل مشكله،، وسورة البقره علاج فتاكـــ،، وعن تجررررربهـــ خص انها تريح الناس تحسين كانه الهموم والاحزان كلهااااا انشلت من قلبج واتبعثرت


ويوميا صلي صلاة الحاجه يومياااااااا بلييييز ارجوج يوميا،، وعليه ادعيللللللللج من قلب والحين على وقت بين الاذان والاقامه،،


ربي يفرج همومنا وكروبنا ويرزقج اللي تتمنينه ويسعدج دنيا وآخره ويعوظج بكل خير وصالح لج بما يرظيه،، سواء بغيت زوجج يرجعلج او لا ،، ادعي وفظفظي لربج،، وبترتاحين وايد

آمين يارب

----------


## بنوته قطر

فديت قلبج والله صبري نفسج حبيبتي وتحملي شوي ووكلي امرج لربج ادعيه ليل نهااار وعليج ف سورة البقرة وقيام الله ..

ولاتنسين الاستغفار وخلج دوم انتي الاحسن ف كل شي لو ياج رحبي فيهم ول كأن صاير شي يوم يكون عندج حطييه ف عييونج وصدقيني بيرجع لج مثل قبل واحسن والله يرزقج ان شالله بالعيال وهم يشلونج وينسونج كل شي ..

وان شالله يفرج همج قريب

----------


## لمسه ابداع

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب


عيوني بس حبيت انبهج لنقط,,,,,ما يجوز تقولين ما تستاهلين,,,,,,,,لان هذا قضاء قدر ومكتوب من عند رب العالمين,,,,,,,,,,,

حبيبتي عليج بالصلاه والدعاء اخر الليل وان شاء الله ربي يستجيبلج وتحملين بدل واحد بثنين,,,,,,,,ويعوضج يارب يا كريم,,,,,

----------


## pumpkin

*اختي ربي يعينج و يصبرج على ما ابتلاج ،، بس صدقيني محد بيعرف يقدر موقفج و ضروفج غيرج ،،انتي ادرى بوضعج و انتي اللي تعايشين هالتجربه ،، اللي بتقولج تمي و تحملي و اللي بتقولج لا تسكتين و اطلقي كلهم ما يعايشون التجربة اللي انتي تمرين فيها و ما يعرفون الانسب لج ،، فكري بعقل و تروي و قرري شو الاصلح لج بدون انفعال و بدون تدخل من حد ،،و استخيري ربج و تقربي منه و ادعي من قلبج و اذا الناس عطوج ظهورهم ترا ربج قريب مجيب الدعاء .. و من قلبي بدعيلج و ان شاء الله تفرج قريب ....ما سمعتي القايل : ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظنهـا لا تفرج*

----------


## الجوهرة المصونة

الله يأجرج على مصيبتج
ويسرلج امورج و تحصلين اللي يحبج 
بس هذا الوقت محد يفتكر على حد اللهم نفسي
واخوانج محد ياج يكلمج او يسأل عنج
حشى هب اخوان
الله يعينج

----------


## منى البلوشي

والله عورتيلي قلبي،،

فديتج ولاتحاتين ها نصيبج وعليج بالاستغفااااار وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين،،،

----------


## ستونا

اختى حاولى مرة اخرى العلاج ولا تياسى عسى الله ان يرزقك الزرية واكثرى من الدعوات لله فالله قادر ان يجعل لك مخرجا مما انت فيه باذن الله. حاولى ان تشغلى اوقات فراغك ولا تفكرى كثيرا ولو وجدت طريقة ان تشتغلى باى مكان فحاولى ولاتياسى وان لم يكن ممكنا فحاولى الرجوع للدراسة من خلال المدارس لتعليم الكبار او من خلال كورسات للكمبيوتر او اللغات او حتى الاعمال النسوية حتى تخرجى من هذه الدائرة وتكون لك الشخصية المستقلة . اما فكرة الطلاق فاستبعديها على الاقل فى هذه المرحلة لعل زوجك يعود للصواب والعدل بينكما ولاتنسى ان تصرفه هذا يمكن ان يكون ردة فعل لطول انتظار الانجاب فهو متلهف للبقاء معهم اطول وقت ممكن ولكن من الارجح ان هذا لن يدوم طويلا فغدا سيمل ويرجع ليهنا باراحة والسكينة بقربك. واتمنى لك التوفيق من الله

----------


## امـ سلطان

ما اعرف شو لقول لج غير ادعي وياج عسى ربي يرزقج الذريه الصالحه و يهدي ريلج يا رب

والله ما اعرف شو اقول من صج ما تستاهلين بس هادي سنه الحياه  :Frown: 

الله يعينج يا رب و دعواتي وياج خيتو من كل قلبي

----------


## hanoOOody

> _الله يعينج فديتج
> 
> ومثل ماقالن الخوات داومي على سورة البقرة و امورج بتتغير ان شاء الله 
> 
> لا تتطلقين بس عيششششششششي حياااااااااااااتج واستانسي والله بيرزقج اللي فيه الخير إن شاء الله_


الله بيرد لج حقج حبوبه
 :Smile:

----------


## khalejeya

الله يرزقج من رزقه

الله يسهل عليج امورج في دنياج 
ويهدي زوجج

----------


## غاية الضوء

لا تنسين انه رب العالمين وياج ،، وانتي مظلومة ادعي الغالية

دعائج مستجاب .. استغفري والجئي لرب العالمين

والله مابيضع حقج اتأكدي من هالشي ... 

الله يعينج وينصرج ع من ظلمج ..

----------


## الغلا فطامي

فديتج
عورتيلى قلبى 

اذكرى ربج وحطى فبالج الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 
وقولى حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وااااااااااااااااااايد كثر ما تقدرين 
والله ان كل مامرت على مشكله انا وريلى اقولها احس على طول تصير اشياء حلوة ماتوقعتها

كثرى منها الله يرضى عليج

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

مادري شو اقول لج والله وايد تأثرت بسالفتج .. لهذه الدرجه يعني .. حرام والله

فيه رياييل يصبرون على حريمهم 10 سنين حتى لو ما يابو عيال .. المهم ماعليه الاسلام حلل بس حرام انه يتغيير عليج انتي حرمته بعد لازم مايكون فيه تقصير !

والصراحه الله يعينج على امه .. مادري شو اقول عنها

المهم حبيبتي لا تضيقين خلقج ولا تستعيليين في موضوع الطلاق اصبري .. وادري حالتج صعبه وبيت ريلج يمكن انسب مكان لج دام انه امج وابوج متوفين الله يرحمهم .. وانتي كتبتي انه رييلج كان تعامله حلو وطيب معاج عشان جي تحملي واصبري وان شاء الله اجرج عند الله

وانا قريت نفس مشكلتج انه حريم مافيهم شيء بس ما اييبون عيال مع انه تعالجو .. بس اللي عالجهم بفضل الله هو سورة البقره .. اختي حاولي تقرين سورة البقره يوميا ولا تنسين الدعاء في قيام الليل وان شاء الله بإذن الله راح تحملين

والله في حريم بعد ما قرو واستمرو في قراءة سورة البقره حملو بفضل الله تعالى 

ويارب عسى الله يسعدج ويهنيج ويرجع ريلج مثل قبل واحسن يااارب .. صدقيني اكيد لج معزه ومحبه في قلبه اكثر لانه الاولى دايما غير

وانتي اصبري اصبري اصبري .. ومافي ألطف من الله على عباده .. ربج راح يفرجها بإذن الله وتسعدين بحياتج لانه بعد الصبر اكيد بييه شيء يسرج ان شاء الله

----------


## شمس الخليج

والله عورتيلي قلبي،، اصبري ان الله مع الصابرين و عليج بالاستغفار والله بيفرجها عليج

----------


## عربجيه1

مالج الا الصبر

ماجوره ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون زوجها

الله سبحانة يبتلي الي يحبهم وخاصة الي يطيعونة

----------


## mara

الله يعينج

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

اصبري ان الله مع الصابرين و عليج بالاستغفار والله بيفرجها عليج

----------


## قلب دبي 1

الله يكون في عونج ويفرج عليج همج عاجل غير آجل
يالله ياسميع يابصير بحال إختي حنن قلب زوجها عليها وارزقها بالذريه الصالحه..

اللهم آمين

والله يكون في عونج يالغلا

^_^

----------


## rabatia

عورتي قلبي و الله شو ها الدنيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الظلم كثر و الناس ما عادت تخاف ربها الله يعينج بس بصراحة لو انا منج ما قعدت له يوم واحد ما عندج عيال على شو تصبرين الله ما يرضى بالقهر و الزواج مو بس ريال عيشة و حياة و فرح و مشاركة لا ترضين على عمرج تفنين حياتج و شبابج على ولا شي 
المستقبل جدامج و دوري لج وظيفة لو بسيطة و اطلعي للحياة و ساهمي فيها مو بس تقعدين أسيرة ريال ما يراعيج
و اعطي حق عمرج فرصة تعيشين مو تمين عبء على ريال 
الله يفتح لج أبواب الخير

----------


## نجمة الفجر

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## أم حموود 3

اصبري واحتسبي الاجر من الله سبحان
فترة و تمر ان شاء الله و بيرجع لج مثل اول و احسن 
ردي بيته و ما يصير الا خير ان شاء الله
اكثري من استغفار و صلاة الليل وقراة القران و الدعاء بنية الصادقة الله بيسهل امورج ان شاء الله
اتمنى لج كل خير

----------


## فراشة الخليج

......................
................

----------


## حــلا uae

الله ييسر كل أمورج اختي...استخيري و شوفي وين ترتاحين بيت ريلج و إلا بيت ابوج...و دوري لج عالوظيفة في كل مكان دالدوائر الحكومية و الخاصة و سجلي في التنمية عشان يكون عندج شيء يشغلج عن التفكير...

----------


## shamsa1

الله يكون في عيونج ويييسر لج امورج ويصبرج انا اقولج تمي تعالجي نعرف وحده تعالجت عقب عشر سنين حملت ووحده ثانيه طوله عمرها من ريلها الاول ما يابت عيال يوم عرست ثاني مره يابت بنت مع انها يوم حملت في الاربعين او اكثر بس بنتها بخير وسهاله وغير وغير وغير ودام بيت اهلج كله مشاكل تصبري ويلسي مع الريل الي انتي تحبينه وتحبين عياله واشغلي عمرج لين الله يفرجها عليج

----------


## غريــــــــبه

الله يصبرج على ما بتلاج

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

ما أعرف بشو أنصحج لو كنت مكانج ما أعرف شو بسوي موقف صعب 
الله يصبرج غختي و أجرج على الله و صدقيني بيي اليوم اللي بيكتشف فيه خطأه

----------


## Alnajla

اختي 
هذا اختبار من الله 
انتي ما سويتيي شي غلط 
شوفي اختي شو الاريح حقج بيت اهلج ومشاكله ولا بيت هل ريلج ومشاكلهم 
ترى محد فالحياه مرتاح....اذا حسبتيها 
ولازم تشغلين عمرج بشي 
ادرسي شي تحبينه ولا كملي دراستج اذا ما خلصتي ادرسي رسم ولا اي شي تحبينه وانسي 
ان ريلج متزوج وحده ثانيه 
سوي طاف 
واهتمي بعمرج والاشياء اللي تحبينها 
اهل ريلج بييهم يوم وبيتندمون ....
وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
ونبا نسمع اخبار حلوه منج

----------


## ام راشد1

والله عورتي قلبي
الله يسر امورج 
ااصبري واحتسبي والله يحنن قلب ريلج عليج

----------


## شوكليته

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

الله يعيييييينج يا اختي ويحنن قلب ريلج عليج بصرااااحه عورتيلي قلبي

----------


## دكريات ام

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## عود معطر 2007

الله يريحج

طمنينا عليج

----------


## أشــــــــــواق

الله يعينج ويصبرج


ويرزقج الذرية الصالحة



انا اقترح عليج تشتغلين



دوري لج وظيفة تشغلج عن دنيتهم


ولا تنسين الدعاء

----------


## bnfsj

قصتج اتعور القلب

الله يحنن قلب ريلج وامه يارب..

حـــــاولي انج تتعلمين السواقه .. 

أو تشتغلين.. تدخلين دورات .. تزورين ربيعاتج..

سيري العمره وادعي ربج..

حــــاولي قد ماتقدرين انج تشغلين وقتج ومنه تشغلين بالج

ويوم ايي تالـي الليل اتكونين تعبانه .. وماتهتمين لسوالفهم

لانها اتعبج وهم مب دارين بعــمارج..

عليج بقيــــام الليـــــل والدعاء 




نصيحتي لج انج تشغلين وقتج .. سيري جمعية المرأة الضبيانية 

حتى لو تروحين وتردين ابــاص ( سمعت وحده تقول انه عندهم باصات توصلج للبيت ) 



وان شاء الله ربي يرزقج بالذرية الصالـــحة .. 

وكـــل شي بيد ربج ... ادعيه لانـــه محد يعرف معانتاج ويشوفج غيره سبحانه



وان شاء الله نسمع اخبار اتسر قريب باذن الله

----------


## بنوته كفالي

حياااااااااااتي =(

ماتستاهلين .. بس اعرفي انه ها كله من طيبتج الزايده .. لانج طيبه .. كل انسان طيب يستغلون طيبته !


اوصيج ب قيام الليل و ادعي الدعاء مستجاب في قيام الليل لان الله سبحانه و تعالى ينزل ل سابع سما لين قبل اذان الفجر .. استغلي هاي الفرصه و أدي قيام الليل و ادعي .. 

الله يعينج حبيبتي

----------


## فتفوته

حبوبه صح ان اللي مريتي فيه شئ صعب بس حطي في بالج ان في حريم عايشات حياه اصعب واقسى.......... واهم شي تسوينه الاستغفار وأدعي الله يسخر لج ريلج ........
اول شي لااااااااتتصلين فيه ابدا واذا اتصل لاتردين على طول
واذا سالج عن اي شئ عطيه على قد سؤاله وطبعا صوتج يكون واطي وهادي عشان يتلوم ..
وحاولي انج اجددين بألوان لبسج وبلون شعرج وقصته 
وطريقه لبسج .....
وعقب مايعتذر حطيييييها في باااااالج عدل (عقب مايعتذر) طلعيله اللي في قلبج وخليه يحس بألي انتي فيه بدووووون تجريح ....وخبريه بالي تسويه امه فيج عشان يكون عنه علم....... والله يفرج همج وهم جميع المسلمين....وطمنينا عليج حبوبه....

----------


## بروفسورة

الله يعينج و يصبرج

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

قلبي عورني عليج والله ، لا حول
ولا قوة إلا بالله ، يا ليت عندي حل ..
يا ليت !  :Frown:

----------


## حب اللؤلؤ

ربي يفرج همج ويصلح بينكم إن شاء الله.. صبرا جميلا وبالله المستعان..
وياليت تشغيلن وقتج بأي شي مفيد مثل دورات في أي شي تحبين رسم كمبيوتر طبخ خياطه أو حتى رياضه..

----------


## ليدي بيرد

فديتج غناتي 
ما تقدر غير إنه ندعيلج دعوة صالحة ومن القلب يااارب 
الله إيسر اموج غناتي

----------


## snow-white

الله يعطيج على قد نياتج..ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه...وأصبري الصبر مفتاح الفرج ووكلي أمرج لله عز وجل *_*

----------


## أم خمبش

الله يعينج ان شالله ومالج الا الاستغفار بس لاتطلقين وين بتروحي يمكن حريم خوانج يذلوج اكثر

----------


## دنيتي أمي

السلاام عليكم ... اختي اصبري واحتسبي امرج لله واستخيري اذ حسيتي انا هذا الطلاق فيه خير لج كانا بها 
اما اذ ماافيه خير لج اصبري والله ما راح يضيع لج تعب اوكل دمعه ذرفتيها وانتي مظلومه
تحيااتي لج

----------


## AD Classic

ياقلبي عليج ..  :Frown: 

حاسه فيج والله , حاسه بكل شعور تمرينه .. 

شفت اثنين في حياتي مرو بنفس ظروفج .. بخبرج بحال الاثنين وإنتي فكري وشوفي شو الانسب لج ..

وحده فيهم ..يابت من ريلها عيال .. وعقبها سافر برع .. حق لعب .. وتخيلي تمت 10 سنين معلقه .. 
ولا مسوي لها اعتبار في حياته .. وكانت تحاول تتقرب منه .. تتصل فيه كل فتره .. لدرجه انها كانت تتصل في خوانه وربعه وتسأل عنه وهو ولا مسوي لها اعتبار !! مع ان ماعليها قصور .. من جمال واخلاق وتعليم ..
المهم ماتعرف شو مصيرها ؟؟ الطلاق ولا تتم على حالها ..؟ وغير الاهانات اللي كانت تيي لها من امه .. 
ترا كانت ساكنه عند اهل زوجها ..
صبرت عليه سنين .. وهو ولا مفتكر .. لدرجه وصلت انه شككها البنت الاخيره مب منه ؟؟!! استغفر الله يارب ..
المهم ماقدرت تتحمل الوضع .. طالبت بالطلاق ماطاع يطلقها .. وطالبت بالخلع ..تنازلت عن حقوقها من اجل راحه البال .. مابقولج ارتاحت بعدين .. ارتاحت من هم زوجها .. بس حست ان صارت كل الانظار عليها .. والناس قامت تتكلم ..
 ( مابقولج مايصير في الواقع هالشي ..
بس مب لهالدرجه ويعتمد ع الناس اللي حواليج .. ولو فكرتي فيها بالمنطق الناس تتكلم في كل الحالات .. وإنتي مب مستفيده منهم بشي لا خير ولا شر )
عقبها خذت ليسن واشتغلت واعتمدت على نفسها ..وطلعت احسن سياره واشتغلت بمكان زين ..
وماشاء الله ماعليها قصور .. 
تخيلي عقب 6 سنين حس فيها ! ماعتقد حس فيها .. بس يمكن طمع بالفلوس اللي عندها .. 
اونه يبا يردها ..!! طبعا ماوافقت .. واصلا مايجوز شرعاً .. 
ونسيت اخبرج عقب ماتطلقت .. تقدمو لها وااااايد ناس وكله كانت ترفض .. عشان موضوع العيال ..
مابطول عليج , الحينه عمرها 40 سنه .. الله عوضها بإنسان ماشاء الله عليه .. الكل يتمناه .. شاب وصغير .. 
ومن ناس طيبين .. ويابت منه 2 .. والحمدلله الله عوضها بالتعب اللي تعبته من قبل .. وماشاء الله تبارك الله سعيده معاه .. وترا اللي مرت فيه كان اختبار من رب العالمين .. وهي صبرت والله عوضها :Smile: 

والثانيه .. 

ريلها كان معاها في البدايه مثل العسل .. عقب مايابت منه 5 عيال .. تزوج عليها !!
في البدايه وعدها إنها مايتغير عليها .. ومن هالكلام اللي يصير في كل زواج ريال من الحرمه الثانيه ..
مع الايام تغير عليها .. لدرجه ان صار يشك فيها .. واي مشكلة تصير يحط فوق راسها .. 
وحرمته الثانيه كل شي مسموح لها .. اما هي لا .. ولو سوته حراام عليها !!
وغير الاهانات اللي اهانها جدام عيالها واهلها ..من ضرب وكلام تجريح .. وغير وغير .. 
الناس كانو يقولون لها تطلقي منه .. خلاص شو اللي حادج تعيشين مع انسان مثله ؟!
تراه ناسج وحرمته الثانيه ماليه عيونه .. لا يسأل عن حالج ولا شي .. مول مب طايعه ..تقول هو كان يحبني وبعده يحبني بس مصدومه ليش يسوي فيني جيه ؟! ( كلام مب منطقي ابد )
ولين يومج يهينها .. رغم ان عيالها الحينه شباب وكبار .. من ضرب وغيره .. !!
رغم الكل كان ينصحها تطلقي منه واشتغلي وخذي ليسن وعيشي حياتج ماسمعت الشور ..
الحينه لو تشوفينها تقولين عمرها 50 سنه وهي بعدها صغيره .. 
وطبعاً مستحيل تروم تطلق الحينه , الوضع صعب .. لكن شو من حياه هذي؟
ماعاشت حياتها ولا فكرت بنفسها وصحتها وعيالها ..

كتبتج تجربتين .. من واقعنا .. واتمنى تقرينه بتمعن وتفكرين فيهم زين ..

وقبل اي خطوه تخطيها صلي استخاره .. وادعي ربج يسر لج امورج ويرزقج على قد نيتج ..

الله يسعد قلبج المجروح ويرزقج بالانسان اللي يحس بقيمتج ويعوضج اللي فقدتيه ..

 :Smile:

----------


## بنت زايد.2

( يقولون ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق ) ليست حديث
اولا : هالمقوله خاطئه وليس لها من الصحه ولكن اكثر الناس يقولوها وانا كنت وحده منهم بس لما درس زوجي الحديث وفقه السنه بديت افهم وايد اشياء خطأ . المهم فديتج اختي الطلاق صدقيني موب حل. سوي الحركات الحلوه اللي قالوها البنات والله ترى منها فايده وحده اعرفها تقريبا نفس قصتج لكن قدرت تسترجعه لكن بعد شوه صحيح مو مثل قبل بس احسن بوايد . توكلي على الله وترى الصدقه تبعد الاذى تصدقي اختي واحتسبي كل شي لله يمكن هذا سبب لدخولج الجنه بأذن الله ويارب تكونين من اهل الجنه . واهم كلمه في الموضوع (الصبر ) واختي ترى الصبر في كل الاحوال بيكون من وراه خير سوى رجع الريل او ما رجع . 
ولا تنسي الايه في سورة البقره ( استعينوا بالصبر والصلاه ان الله مع الصابرين )

----------


## السنيوورة

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## راعيةFJ

الله يعينج

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

الله يصبرج يالغاليه ..

----------


## أم ولوودي

الغالية اكثري من الاستغفار وعيشي حياتج وانسي انه عندج ريل متى ما يا يا ومتى ما يا على راحته المهم الاجر والثواب من اللله وان شاءالله اللله بيرزقج بالذرية الصالحة يا رب بس لا تفكرين وايد والله بتتعبين

----------


## هوووب

الله يسعدج الغالية وكثري من الدعاء الله يهدي ريلج يارب

وانتي حاولي تشغلين نفسج بحفظ القرآن او اي شي ثاني مفيد وهي مصيره يحس ويرجعلج اختي العزيزة وكله بأجره

----------


## عيون غزلان

يارب ياالهي ارزقها بالذريه الصالحه عاجلا غير آجل واهدي لها زوجها ورجعه لها مثل الاول واحسن

والله عورتي لي قلبي الله يعوضج ان شاء الله وكثري من الاستغفار عسى الله يبدل من حال لحال

----------


## روعة الوجدان

الله يعيينج و يصبرج الغالية

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

أووووووووووووه يا قلبي عليج 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..

----------


## amna12

عورتيلي قلبي والله دمعت عيني الله ايعينج اصبري الغاليه

----------


## شمسية

السلام عليكم بنات 
أبغي أعرف شيء واحد عندما يتزوج الرجل زوجة ثانية ليش ما يعدل إذا لا يستطيع العدل إذن لا يتزوج لماذا يظلم بنت الناس معه أقصد الزوجة الأولى غالبا ما تكون مظلومة الله يعينج على زوجج أبغي أعرف الولد الصغير كم عمره إذا يتكلم ليش ما يقول له والده من سقطك من على الدرج طبعا الطفل لا يكذب وإذا كذب وهذا اللي أستبعده بأن أحد قاله .
عزيزتي اصبري واحتسبي لعل يجعل الله لك أمرا يكون في صالحك وإن الله لا يضيع صبرك والله يرزقك بالذرية الصالحة تقر عينيك بها اللهم آمين .
ولا أنصحك بطلب الطلاق لأنه مو حل بالعكس ربما لا ترتاحين مع إخوانج وزوجاتهم وستعانين من الملل والضيجة .
اكثري من الاستغفار والدعاء وقراءة القرآن هو ملاذك وتهدئة نفسج واذكري الله كثيرا ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب وأنت يا زوجها إعدل بين زوجاتك قبل أن تأتي يوم القيامة وشقك مائل 
الله يهدي الأزواج المعددين لزوجاتهم بالعدل اللهم آمين وسامحوني أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا
فأنا أكتب في اللي في خاطري والله يهدي النفوس .

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

الله يعينج على مابلاج عزيزتي .. 

إنسي ريلج إنسي اهله انسي اقرب الناس لج . . وتذكري رب العباد .. ربج اللي خلقج ورزقج هذا الريال .. وتذكري انه بلا من الله سبحانه .. حرمان الأطفال .. تقصير واجب الزوج .. كونج يتيمة الأب والأم .. هذا كله ابتلاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. إختبار لصبرج وقوة إيمانج .. إلجي لربج يالغاليه ..وتوكلي عليه
ادعي لنفسج وادعي لزوجج بأن الله يحنن قلبه عليج ويرد لج مثل قبل واحسن ..وان الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحه تقر عينج وعين ريلج ..
ادعي ربج فسجودج وفقيام الليل .. اشغلي وقتج بعبادة الله سبحانه .. عوضي على نفسج بطريقة أفضل وارقى واسمى وهي انج تعبدين ربج سبحانه جل وعلى .. لا تشيلين هموم على قلبج ولا تفكرين .. لأنه الله سبحانه معاج .. فكوني معاااه .. 

وحقج عند الله مابييضيييع .. انتي مب مقصره مع زوجج ولا مع اهله .. خلج انتي الاحسن والافضل .. والله وحده عالم بحالج ..وهو بيفرج همج ان شاء الله ..



الغاليه .. دققي وتمعني في هالجمله وخاصه لو تضايقتي .. (( إذا صهرتك آلام الدنيا فلا تحزن فربما اشتاق الله لسماع صوتك وأنت تدعوه )) وعندج دعاء الحزن والكرب

ادعــي عزيزتي ( إن الله مع الصابرين)



الله يفرج عليج همج وكربتج ويسر أمرج ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحه ويصلح لج زوجج يااااااااااااااارب العالمين

----------


## مهره 85

نصيحتي لج لاتطلبين الطلاق تمي وياه بس طنشي كل شي واتقربي الى ربج 
وعيشي حياتج

----------


## أم أحمد2008

الله يصبرج إختي بس شو ممكن أقولج والله إني حاسه فيج ، الاستغفار ثم الاستغفار وقرأة سورة البقره وإدعي الله إن يجعل ريلج قرة عين لج ، والله ينصرج عليهم ويرزقج الذرية الصالحه السوية ، اهتمي بنفسج أكثر و برشاقتج ولا تسألين و استمري بالدعاء و ما انصحج أبدا بالطلاق ، وريلج يوم عصب معذور حتى لو كان الولد ولدج وطاح راح يعصب
ا لله يوفقج

----------


## سلمت امرى لله

الله يفرجهاااا عليج...

ويرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين.

----------


## سلمت امرى لله

> الله يعينج على مابلاج عزيزتي .. 
> 
> إنسي ريلج إنسي اهله انسي اقرب الناس لج . . وتذكري رب العباد .. ربج اللي خلقج ورزقج هذا الريال .. وتذكري انه بلا من الله سبحانه .. حرمان الأطفال .. تقصير واجب الزوج .. كونج يتيمة الأب والأم .. هذا كله ابتلاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. إختبار لصبرج وقوة إيمانج .. إلجي لربج يالغاليه ..وتوكلي عليه
> ادعي لنفسج وادعي لزوجج بأن الله يحنن قلبه عليج ويرد لج مثل قبل واحسن ..وان الله يرزقج بالذرية الصالحه تقر عينج وعين ريلج ..
> ادعي ربج فسجودج وفقيام الليل .. اشغلي وقتج بعبادة الله سبحانه .. عوضي على نفسج بطريقة أفضل وارقى واسمى وهي انج تعبدين ربج سبحانه جل وعلى .. لا تشيلين هموم على قلبج ولا تفكرين .. لأنه الله سبحانه معاج .. فكوني معاااه .. 
> 
> وحقج عند الله مابييضيييع .. انتي مب مقصره مع زوجج ولا مع اهله .. خلج انتي الاحسن والافضل .. والله وحده عالم بحالج ..وهو بيفرج همج ان شاء الله ..
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## um khallof

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين*

----------


## كويتانا

استغفري
استخيري
واستخيري
واستخيري
ثم استشيري من اهل العلم والدين

ولو تبين باطرش لج رقم شيخ

----------


## ام بناتها

*بصراحه واااايد اثرت فيه حالج ..وتميت فتره افكر فيها.واذا صدق تبين حل من الحلول..امسكي ريلج وكلميه بكل صراااااحه عن الحاله الي انت فيها وشرحيله عن الظروف الي انت متحملتنها عشانه وان المفروظ يكون تعامله عادل بينج وبينها..واذا ما فاد الكلام ما اعتقد ان اخوانج بيتخلون عنج اذا عرفوا بظروف الي تمرين فيها...ما اعتقد انهم بيتخلون عنج.... دوري اكثر واحد من اخوانج اهم شي ما يكون عصبي.. حليم وعاجل وخليه يتفاهم معاه بهدوء ...عشان يحس ريلج ان في حد وراج....ويااااارب يهدي سركم ويجمع شملكم على خير* :Sha2:

----------


## دارين2

الله يعينج ويوفقج إن شاء الله ووكلي أمرج لله وهو نعم الوكيل

----------


## العذبــــــــــــــــي

الله يصبرج ويرزقج الذرية الصالحة

----------


## نااعمه

الله يكون في عونج

استخيري على الطلاق لو نفسيتج تعبانه

----------


## mu3anah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلَاحًا يُوَفِّقِ اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا (35)


[U]أختي انتي لازم اتخططين لمراحل اتسوينها:[/U]
أول شي: خلي ايمانج قوي بالله وإن شاء الله خير
ثاني شي : الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر..والله يفرجها عليج غناتي
ثالث شي: لازم اتكلمين اخوانج ولا عمج يشوفون الموضوع ويا ريلج ويحاولون يصلحون الامور
(....لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا )


بس

إذا الأمور ما تغيرت،، عليج بالقرار النهائي وهو"*الطلاق*"(يمكن هالفكرة غير مرغوبه بمجتمعنا بس انتي اتوقعي هالشي قبل لا يصير_لاسمح الله_،،واعرف انه كثير من العضوات بيضايقن من نصيحتي لج بس هو حل نهائي)

تعرفين ليش اقول الطلاق احسلج..؛ لاني احسج معلقه بين السما والارض..

شوفي غناتي يمكن تكون لج خيره اذا اطلقتي لانه الله ما رزقج من ريلج ، ويمكن الله كاتبلج أخير عنه (الله يعلم)

وحياتج ما بتوقف عند هالشي وما راح تكون نهاية حياتج،،انتي لازم اتكونين قوية(عليج بالقرآن والصلاة)،،وتكملين مشوار حياتج وخاصة اذا ما كملتي تعليمج!!


وأخيرا دعواتي لج حبيبتي..وهذا مجرد راي وانتي اللي تقررين اللي يصلحلج بس لازم تفكرين واااايد ،،وصلي صلاة الاستخارة في قرارج..والله يعينج ويصبرج

_تحياتي:_55 (10):

----------


## al-sa7ra

((إن الله مع الصابريين )) .. صبري الغالية والله يفرج همج .. آاااميين

----------


## النفسية

اختي الصبر ...بس لا تفكرين ابدا بالطلاق .. اشغلي وقتج بالدراسة كملي دراستج او دوري شغل واشتغلي ..

----------


## مها 2008

احسبي الله ونعمل وكيل
انتي مو مجبورة تهتمين في عيالة ولا مطالبة ولا من حقه انه يطلب هذا الشئ الا اذا انتي تبين 
المهم اذا رد عشان يصالحك اطلبي بيت بروحك او ادرسي او اعملي اي ممكن اي شئ يسعدك اي هدف 
ادخلي دورة تحفيظ القران 
لا تخلين زوجك محور حياتك 
وويمكن والله اعلم لو سكنتي في بيت زوجك اقصد مع ضرتك يمكن ترتاحين
اعرف انك مستغربة من كلامي 
بس اقصد يمكن لو انتي قريبة منة راح تروحين معاهم ويمكن الله يهدية يوم يشوفك قدامة يحس شوي على دمة

----------


## om mozoun

ربي يسر أمورج وو يوفقج يااااارب
الغاليه عليج بالصلاة و الدعاء و ربج فوق يعلم بكل شي و صدقيني الغاليه ي مصايب أكبر و اللي يشوف مصيبة غيره تهون عليه مصيبته


ربي يوفقج

----------


## صمت

الله يسهل عليج...حاول تكثرين من الاستغفار و الله يرزقج ان شاء الله بالذرية الصالحة

الطلاق انسيه....حاولي انج تجذبين ريلج لج!!!



موفقة يا رب

صمت :Smile:

----------


## MooN!!

*
حياتي ووالله .. 

اللهم أرزقها الذرية الصالحة يااااااااااااااااارب العالمين
اللهم أفرح قلبها ويسّر أمورها وخفف حزنها
انك قادر على كل شيء*

----------


## سراب الشارجه

الصبر والدعاء والله يرزقج بصغيرون يفرحج وينسيج اللي تشوفينه 

وياخذ حقج منهم

----------


## فوعة الورد

حبيبتي كلمي اخوج وقوليله انا اريد بيت بروحي مثل حرمته الثانية واريد كل حقوقي مثل يوم 

عندها ويوم عندي واذا وداها مكان ايوديني المكان الذي اريد اروحه واذا شرى لها شيء 

يشترلي مثله واذا عطاها مصروف يعطيني مصروف مثله واذا قال ما اقدر افتح بيتين ومصاريف 

قوليله الشرع يقول هكذا ولي مايقدر ما يزوج ثنتين لازم كل وحدة لها بيت بروحها ويعدل في كل شيء
واذا ماطاع لزيبه المحكمة ولا طلبي الطلاق وتتنازلي عن ريليج لوحدة ثانية وحتى ولو ماتحبيه 

المهم ما تتهنا به هي وتموتي انتي غصة خلي اخوانج ايشدوا عليه شد ويرصوه رص ويطالبوه 

بكل حقوقج وما لج خص بولاده ولا تقاطعي اهله وصادقيهم حتى ولو ما تحبيهم عشان ما 

اتكون حرمته هي المفظلة عندهم وانتي تحتري ولا تسكتي عن حقوقج الانه محد يستاهل 

واذا رجعتي الى بيتج وردج زوجج شغلي وقتج درسي وشتغلي وشاركي اناس ولا تقعدي اتفكري 


في زوجج التفكير فيه تضيع للوقت وهدر لصحة واقول لج هذا الكلام من تجربة شخصية 

الانه ضروفي مثل اضروفج ومثل مشكلتج بضبط بس انتي ما يبتي عيال وانا يايبة منه عيال 

بس الحين المحكمة عطني حقوقي بس قلبي صاد عنه من الي شفته منه بس مجبورة اماشي 

الحياه وياه عشان ماتظفر هي علي ولا تسكني انتي وهي في بيت واحد مامن مصلحتج 




والله يوفقج وصبرج و يصبرني وياج امين

----------


## خالتي قماشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خواتي .. ما لي غيركن بعد ربي .. ضاقت علييه الدنيا .. وكرهت الدنيا وما فيها .. وكرهت حياتي واللي فيها..
> 
> نحن خواتج وموجودات حواليج فديتج بس انتي مب حاسة
> 
> بقولكم القصه وبحاول اختصر فيها بقدر المستطاع.. واعذروني يمكن يكون كلامي مش مترابط من نفسيتي التعبانه .. 
> 
> والله ان كلامج وصل لاعماق قلبي وحسيت بكل كلمه كتبتيها!
> ...



الغالية الانسان في هالحياة يشوف الحلو والمر ، والحياة اذا يها مشاكل ما يصير نهرب منها لازم نواجها ونتحداها بكل ما نملك من قوى ايمانية وطاقة للصبر

انتي بطلبج للطلاق معناته هروووب! ريلج هو سندج وهو اللي تام لج خاصة انه ما يعاملج بسوء وموضوع التفرقة هاي مؤقته ورااح تتغير باذن الله تعالى بس اصبري والجئي لرب العالمين انه يفرج ضيقج ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين وشو يعني 8 سنين؟ والله انا اعرف حريم بعد عشر سنين حملوا والحين ما شاءالله عندهم بدل الواحد اثنين :Smile: 

غاليتي لا تهدمين علاقتج مع زوجج لمشكلة صارت! وممكن تصير لاي حد :Smile:  أهم شي كيف التعامل مع هالمشكلة والتصدي لها

وانتي ماشاءالله مبين عليج انسانة صبورة وعقلج يوزن بلد :Smile:  فحافظي على بيتك رغم كل الظروف ودوام الحال من المحال


أسعد الله قلبك الطيب ودعواتي لج بالتوفييييييييييييييق ياااااارب^_^

----------


## alseyl

عليج بقيام الليل و قراية سورة البقرة و ادعي و انتي متيقنه ان الله يصلح لج حالج و حال عمتج و ريلج .. و ريزقج بولد يسعدج و يسعده و يلطف الامور امبينكم .. و تأكدي ان الله ما بيخذلج لو كنتي واثقة من الاجابة
و كلنا قلوووبنا وياااااااااج  :Smile:

----------


## شوكليته

اختي طمنينا عليج

----------


## مزايه

عورتي قلبي ليش يسوي فيج جيه انتي مب حرمته مفروض يعدل لا حول ولا قوه بدعيلج بصلاتي الغاليه

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

اختي طمنينا عليج

----------


## نواظر

أختي الغالية كلن مبتلى في دنياه وماللبلاوي الا الصبر
اصبري وتوجهي لله سبحانه بالدعاء وماتدرين باجر شوه بيستوي
خلج انسانه حكيمة وعاقلة وربج بيفرجها عليج الا وما بيرجعلج خلج الصدر الحنون القلب المفتوح واذا ياج خلج طبيعية ولاتذكرين له أي شي ماشيه للنهاية وشوفي
لأنه مب ذنبج انج ماتيبين عيال..هذا بيد الله سبحانه والله بيفرجها عليج وطمنينا بالخير دوم

----------


## ند شما

الله يعينج وماعليج لا بلستغفاروحاولي تلهين نفسج بشغل اذا ما كنتي تشتغلين وخليهم والله بيهون عليج والله صدق قلبي عورني عليج لان صدق حياه صعبه ولا تفكرين بطلق

----------


## كيان طفلة

سلااااااااااام الغالية
بقووووولج قصت وحدة انا اعرفها....تزوجت من ولد عمها وعاشت معاه مادري بين 10 و15 سنه وهي وهو يحبوووون بعض واااايد بس قالت له عرس يمكن الله يرزقك بالذرية ..وهي دورت له الزوجة وزوجته برضها ... وبعد ما يابت البيبي الاول تغير ريلها عليها مثلج بالضبط.. وهي ما استحملت هالشئ وطلبت الطلاق ... وعاشت فترة وبعدين عرست مو للعرس نفسة بس شيه وسبحان الله الله ارزقها ذرية من شخص اخر ... وانا اقول هاي القصة للعبرة ... ممكن ان الله مو مقدر العيال من هالانسان اللي تحبه والخيرة فيما اختاره الله....وعليج بصلاة الاستخارة سواء طلاق او زواج او اي شي في حياتج .... 
واذا حاسة نفسج ما تقدرييين تتحملين هاي الحياة تطلقي ودوري لج على دراسة والا شغل والا اي شي تستفيدين منه عن حرقة الاعصاب 
وسامحيني اذا طولت عليج

----------


## بـراءة

الله يعينج انا اقول دوري لج شغل وعتمدي على نفسك وخلي زوجك وحرمته وعمتك وحريم اخوانك 
يقولون الي يقلون والله ثبتي نفسك الغاليه يكفي ستسلم تحملتي وايد

----------


## ريد 2020

الله يعينج 

ويفك كربتج .. :Frown: 

انتِ بين نارين  :Frown: 












عليج بالإستغفار :Frown: 















ريد

----------


## jameela200

يارب يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة عاااااااااااااااااااجل يارب قولوا أمين يا بنات

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

حرام والله الي يسويه فيج امفروض يعدل ما بيج وبين الثانيه حتى لو كان عدها عيال وانتي لا بس انت لج حق انه يهتم فيج ويقعد وياج بس ماقول غير الله يعينج

كثري من الاستغفار وادعي ربج (اللهم اجعلي من كل هم فرجا و من كل ضيق مخرجا اللهم سهلي كل راسن يابس وكل قلبن عاصي اللهم آمين) ادعي هذا الدعاء بعد كل مئة مره استغفار والله ثم والله السميع العليم القادر الكريم بيسرلج أمورج وبيفرج همج انشالله

----------


## ماسة ثلج

الله يصبرج الغالية وصدقيني الا بيي يوم يحسهذا الزوج انه مقصر في حقج

انا اقول عليج بالصبر والصلاة وقيام الليل والدعاء
الله بيفرجها صدقيني

ويكفي الاجر من الله وثوابج عند الله عظيم اختي الغالية

----------


## فلة للأبد

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

تاكدي ان رب العالمين ما ينسى احد حبيبتي يتيمة المفروض يو قفون وياااااااااااااااااج الله يهدينااااااااااااااااا ويهدي الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييع يارب العالميين

----------


## العبيدليه

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## ام طمطومه

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا حظج اذا تنظلمين كل يوم اكثر من مره هاي فرصه اتواجهين ربج بها وتدعين ان الله يرزقج راحه البال واللي بخاطرج
لا تنسين ان الله ياخذ حق المظلوم فالدنيا قبل الاخره 

ولاتنسين قلب ريلج الحنون ادعى ان الله يقربكم لبعض ويبعد عنكم عين كل حاسد اااااامين يا رب العاليمن واطلبي حقج منه ولا تترددين..والله يعينج ...*

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

والله صحت من خاطريه والله ما ادري شدني موضوعج حتى عنوان موضوعج غير

والله انا مالي خبره فهالمواضيع انا ادخل عسب استفيد والله اتمنى من كل قلبي ان الله يعطيج ع قد نيتج 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين

قريت الموضوع من اول صفحه لين آخرها والله اتمنى من كل قلبي ان الله يستجيب دعائج وينصرج ويحنن كل قلب قاسي عليج

----------


## راعيه سوالف

الله يعينج حياتي اصبري ترى الصبر مفتاح الفرج,,,

----------


## بسكوتة دبي

والله سالفج اتقط القلب حسبي االله ونعم الوكيل على الزمن الاغبرررررررررررر شووووووووووووووووووووووووو اقولج انا لو بدالج حتى لو شو من اول ماتزوج بطلق مادري مادري الله يساعدج صراحه شووو اقووولج صبري انزين لين متى بتصبرين كم سنه بتصبرين مادري ربي يعينا على هالرياااااايل اللي ينسون حريمهم من يجوووفووووون حرمة ثانيهhttp://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.p...50#post6191850

دشي طلعي اللي في خاطرج في موضوووعي

----------


## أم أسما

الله يعينج وييسر لج أمرج ..
أختي انتي تقولين إن بيتكم كله مشاكل .. فأحسن لج تنسين سالفة الطلاق..
بتطلعين من مشكلة وبتروحين بريولج لمشاكل أكبر.. 
ونصيحة مني .. ((عيشي لنفسج)) .. واحاولي تنسين أو بالأصح تتناسين ريلج وعمتج ومشاكلهم كلهم 
لا تحسسينهم إنج تعبانه نفسياً منهم طنشي >> بكل ما تعنيه هالكلمة من معاني ..
عيشي مع ربج .. عيشي لربج ... >> وبتشوفين كم بترتاحين .. أنا أعرف وااايد حريم تعبوا من ريايلهم وعانوا وبالأخير عاشوا حياتهم وتقربوا من ربهم والحمد لله .. في سعادة
تعرفين الغالية إذا عشتي لدينج وربج .. بتحسين بقيمتج في الحياة .. وبتحسين إنج تسوين الكثير..
ولج قيمة كبيرة .. وانهم كلهم ما يسوون شي..
وبتشوفين كيف بيتغيروون معاج .. وربج ما بيضيعج أبد ..
صدقيني .. سويلج برنامج خاص.. وطنشيهم .. ولا تنزلين دموعج عشانهم ما يستاهلونها .. خلي دموعج للقيام ولقراءة القرآن.. خلي دوعج لشي ينفعج في الآخرة ..
سيري مراكز تحفيظ القرآن .. ولو تقدرين ساعدي المشرفات هناك في الإشراف على حلقات الحفظ ..
وممكن بعد تنظمين لنادي .. 

وصدقيني الدنيا ما تسوى شي..

الله يسعدج ويهنيج ويوفقج ويريح بالج .. في الدنيا والآخرة

وسامحيني الغالية إذا كلامي مب مترابط .. بس واايد أتألمت لحالج .. واتمنى تغيرينه .. 
دعواتج

----------


## كويتية uae

اختي مثل ما يعاملج عامليه وهو بيحس على دمه وبيعرف شو الي صار فيج

----------


## rona

انا اقول عليج بالصبر والصلاة وقيام الليل والدعاء
الله بيفرجها صدقيني

ويكفي الاجر من الله وثوابج عند الله عظيم اختي الغالية

----------


## فاصوليا

اختي طمنينا عليج شو صار؟

----------


## جاردن ستي

عليج بالصبر والصلاة وقيام الليل والدعاء(كثري من الأستغفار)...

الاستغفار سبب في كثرة الرزق 
وسبب لمحي الذنوب فهذه الايه
(فقلت استغفروا ربكم انه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم 
مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم انهارا)
كفيله بان تبين لنا فوائد الاستغفار... والله يفرجهاااااا عليج أن شاء الله ويرزقج بدرزن يهاااااااااال حلوين أن شاء الله.

----------


## fashions

مااقدر اقول شي غير أستخيري يالغاليه قبل ماتفكري بأي شي .. ولعل ان زوجك يتغير للأفضل ولو تقترحي انك تطلعي في بيت لحالك بعد يكون أحسن من الجلسه مع أهله ... بكذا يضطر يجيك ويشتري اغراض البيت ... بس عنده اهله معتمد على اهله بكل شي ...
وأستخدمي عشبة يمدحوها ىالبنات كثير ينشط المبايض ويقولو كثير حملو بعد مااستخدموها
اللي عشبة القشعه ..ولها مسميات كثيره .

----------


## الكاشخه

_ياالله دمعت عيوووني و الله 

و قلبي عوورني عليج 

غناااتي اتحملي والله بيعووضج خير 


حاااولي تشتغلين و تسلين وووقتتج 

و الله يصبرج وايعييينج_

----------


## ام سووومي

والله عورتي لي قلبي تصبرى واحتسبي عند رب العالمين وشغلي نفسج بهوايه او اي شى ترا ظل راجل ولا ظل حيطه

----------


## The_Lady

*صيحتيني والله 

خليت عمريه مكانج ,, ما تحملت ....!!!!


اختي ...... ما اعرف شو اقولج .. بس الله يساعدج ...ما عندي لج غير الدعاء .....

تعوذي من الشيطان ....

ماحد بيقدر يحلج لج المشكله غير رب العباد .... حاولي تصلي ركعتين قيام الليل وعقبها ادعي ربج بالتوفيق والتيسير .....

وصدقيني 

ماخاب من وكل امره على ربه .......... وبترتاحي صدقيني 


الله يسهل عليج ....

لاني اخاف يستويبي نفس اللي انتي فيه ...........

جمال 
أدب 
اخلاق 
اصل 
وفصل
ونسب ......... بس باقي العيال ..... والله يرزقنا يارب يارب ......!!!!!*

----------


## أغلا أموسه

انا ماعرف نحنا البنات هنيه فالامارات وايد انحب انذل عمارنا عشان الرياييل
خواتي حبوا نفسكم قبل لاتحبوون رياييلكم 
نفسج لها حق عليج
كل نقول بنصبر وبنتحمل ومادري شوووه
وكله ينجلب علينا ننقهر ونتعب وتينا امراض الدنيا

الله يكون في عونج.. بس الغاليه فكري في عمرج زين لا يهمج اي حد

----------


## لجل حبك

فديت قلبج الله يصبرج رجعي بيت ريلج والزمي الاسغفار وسورة البقرة بيقين كل يوم وبتشوفين المفعول والله مجرب
الله يكون بعونج وحاولي تكسبين امة لصالحج بالمدح والنفع وتقربي منها لو حتى ماترضى وشكل ماقلت لج الزمي الاستغفار ربي يفرج ضيجتج..

----------


## سفرجل

الله يفرج همج اختي

----------


## missuae99

والله قصج اتعور القلب الله يعينج انا اقول اشتغلي واشغلي عمرج من متاعب الدنيا وانا اجوف يلسج فى بيت اهلج ابرك مليون مره صدقيني

----------


## um_7am00d

الله يعينج هذا ابتلاء من الله ..بس رب العالمين بيعوضج باذن الله بشي احسن..
طبعا الحل الوحيد هو الطلاق في حالتج هذه..بس اذا تحسين عمرج بتمين تحت رحمة اخوانج وحريمهم لا تطلقين..

خليج قويه..غيري اسلوب حياتج..مثلا واجهيه وقولي له انا عشت وياك عمر ولولاي ماتزوجت بنت عمك..انا ودي في بيت بروحي ماودي اسكن عند اهلك..اذا تبى سكنها هي هني وانا ابغي بيت بروحي..عقب دوري لج وظيفه ..تعلمي السواقه..اعتمدي على عمرج..ويوم تحسين انج مب في حاجه له وهو ماانعدل ..هييج الساعه تقدرين تتطلقين منه ..بس لازم توقفين على ريولج عشان ماتكونين تحت رحمة حد..حاولي تطنشينه ولا تسوين له سالفه ولا تسألين عنه..برايه يقعد عند حرمته والعيال خليج قويه ..بيني له انه مب اكبر همج..لان اغلب الريايل يحبون اللي تطنشه..اهتمي بعمرج بحيث ان في كل مره يشوفج فيها يحس انج غير ..ولا تسوين له سالفه ...اتمنى انه يتغير ويحس بغلطته . استخيري في كل شي تتأخذينه في حياتج ..والله يوفقج..

دعواتي وتحياتي لج يالغلا

----------


## أف حرانه

والله احس ان قلبي يتقطع عليج وادموعي تنزل حبيبتي اذا انتي ما تقدرين تتحملين لا تمرضين نفسج مع ناس ما عندهم احساس والله اخاف انه تمرضين من القهر اللي يصير لج لانه انا احس ابشعورج لا تفدين عينج وحرقة قلبج للناس ما تحس ماشي ضمير ليش الكل لما يسمع اسم طلاق يقول لا حرام ليش حرام الطلاق ايعالج احيانا اصعب الضروف اذا انتي هب مرتاحه خلاص حبيبتي سوي اللي يريحج صدقيني اذا الله خذا من شي بيرزقج بالاحسن 
تدرين يا اختي ليش اقول لج سوي اللي يريحج من خوفي عليج تدرين الغيض والقهر احيانا يقتل الانسان والله اعرف حرمه من اهلنا ريلها تزوج عليها وراح وخلاها بس كان اييها شويه نفس حالتج والله انها ماتت غيض اتخيلي توفت لان قلبها تعب ابعيد الشر عنج سوي اللي يريحج اختي ولا تنسين 
الله يصبرج وعيشي حياتج واضحكي واستانسي لان الدنيا ما فيها خير لو فيها خير كان ما خسرنا ناس غالين راحوا تحت التراب
بيني لزوجج انج فرحانه وعايشه حياتج صدقيني هو اللي بينقهر واذا شفتي الحل الصح هو الطلاق اطلقي انتي هب اول وحده 
بالتوفيق

----------


## جزيرة الأمان

الله يفتح عليج يارب أبواب رحمته.....

بس الغالية إنتِ اهتمي بنفسج وحياتج ما عليج منه ومن زوجته وعمتج...

سوي الواجبات اللي عليج واحتسبي الأجر عند رب العالمين..

لا تضيعين أيام عمرج في كدر وحزن وضيق...

اشغلي نفسج بأي شي... دراسة.. شغل.. حفظ قرآن.. غيره..

الله يفرج همج ياااارب ويسعدج...

----------


## && ناعمة &&

اختي ادرسي او اشتغلي عسب ينشغل وقتج والله يعينج ويصبرج

----------


## HATAAN

والله عورتيلي قلبي،،

فديتج ولاتحاتين ها نصيبج وعليج بالاستغفااااار وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين،،،

وكلي امرج للواحد الاحد،،

----------


## ام أماني

ما اعرف شو اقولج بس تراه الناس ما ترحم الله يصبرج ولا تتطلقي لأنه اخر شي بتندمي واخذي ريلج بالسياسه وحايليه وكثري من الكلام الحلو .......................................

----------


## خلود27

اختي قصتج تعور القلب صدق مأثره حتى قلت الحمد لله اني مب متزوجه . اختي لو انا كنت في مكانج بطلق وباخذلي شقه بروحي وبسكن فيها وبحطلي بشكاره ولو كانت عندج يده او يده او خاله كبيره خليها تسكن وياج عشان الناس تسكت عنج هذا اقتراحي لانه ريلج لو كان فيه ذرة من العدل ما سوالج جي اختي صرنا في زمن لو الوحده ما تاخذ حقها بروحها الناس بدوس عليها ليش نتجرحين كل يوم ألف مره وتصيحين وهو مستانس ولا على باله شوفي حياتج ما تعلمين يمكن رب العالمين يرزقج بواحد اكون خير ويتزوجج وتنجبين منه يمكن هو ما يكون اب مناسب لعيالج ويمكن حياتج تكون احسن مليون مره من حياته مع زوج ثاني اخير عنه انا سفه بس هاي وجهة نظري ومحب الظلم فلا تظلمين عمرج مع ريال ما يخاف ربه (لو انا كنت مكانج بطلق هذا رايي بس مب بالضروره اكون صح )

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

الله يريحج ان شاء الله وينولج اللي ف بالج

----------


## الغرام العذب

اطلقي منه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ’’’’’’ اليوم اتهموج أنج تبين تجتلين الولد ,,, والله كبيره عند الله 
لا تسكتين له ,,, وبيت أبوج ولا بيت أهل ريلج ياريت بعد لج بيت ,,,,,, لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## شوكليته

اختيه طمنينا عليج..

ادخل موضوعج دايما عشان اعرف شو صار؟؟

قصتج اثرت فيني وايد.. فعلا ان للي يشوف مصايب غيره تهون عليه مصيبته...

وصدقيني الله ابتلاج عشانه يحبج وعشان تتقربين اكثر واكثر من ربج..

قلبي معاج..



ا

----------


## الأرموطه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله والله حلرام عليهم بس انتي اصبري 
وانشاء الله رب العلمين بيفرجها عليج ويعوض صبرج خير 
وحطي فبالج ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل ...

----------


## عروس الكون

فديتج يالغالية ما تستاهلين اصبري و احتسبي الأجر عند رب العالمين و دايما قولي حسبي الله عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم حسبي الله على من ظلمني و كرريها و دايما اطلبي ن الله يسخر لج ريلج

----------


## مطر البلاد

الله يعوضج خير ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه

----------


## أم نصرال11

اللهم ارزقها بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## سعوديه كيووت

عزيزتي

اول شي تسوينه الطلاق وان شالله ماراح تضيعين لأن الله ماخلق الانسان في ذل 
ثاااني شي تسوينه ادعي ربك ان يرزقك احسن منه واكثري من الدعاء والاستغفار لأنك صبرتي الى مافيه الكفايه واكثري من قيام الليل والدعاء وصدقيني ربي رااح يفرجها عليك

----------


## bnfsj

> اختيه طمنينا عليج..
> 
> ادخل موضوعج دايما عشان اعرف شو صار؟؟
> 
> قصتج اثرت فيني وايد.. فعلا ان للي يشوف مصايب غيره تهون عليه مصيبته...
> 
> وصدقيني الله ابتلاج عشانه يحبج وعشان تتقربين اكثر واكثر من ربج..
> 
> قلبي معاج..
> ...

----------


## Amore

يمكن رب العالمين مب كاتبلج تييبين عيال من ها الريال 

انتي يوم فحصتي شو قالولج ... لانه ممكن انه مايكون فيج سبب يمنع الحمل بس الله مب رايد لج انه تيبين من ها الريال عيال 

اذا تشوفين انه مالج مكان في حياته اتطلقي و اشتغلي واعتمدي على نفسج احسن من ها المذله الي اهله ذالينج وهو بالاساس مايي عندج الا بالنادر يعني على شوه مستحمله ،، اول يوم الريال كان زين استحملتي ،، لكن الحين انشغل بالحرمه والعيال ونساج ... فكري واستخيري ربج والله بيفرج ها لضيقه عنج

----------


## ملامح غلا

حبيبتي....
اتصبري
ومن كلامج ريلج احسن من ناس كثيرين
الله يرزقج الزريه يارب

----------


## ملامح غلا

> يمكن رب العالمين مب كاتبلج تييبين عيال من ها الريال 
> 
> انتي يوم فحصتي شو قالولج ... لانه ممكن انه مايكون فيج سبب يمنع الحمل بس الله مب رايد لج انه تيبين من ها الريال عيال 
> 
> اذا تشوفين انه مالج مكان في حياته اتطلقي و اشتغلي واعتمدي على نفسج احسن من ها المذله الي اهله ذالينج وهو بالاساس مايي عندج الا بالنادر يعني على شوه مستحمله ،، اول يوم الريال كان زين استحملتي ،، لكن الحين انشغل بالحرمه والعيال ونساج ... فكري واستخيري ربج والله بيفرج ها لضيقه عنج




حرام عليج
بذمتج 
خراب بيتها
خافي ربج

----------


## شيطونــه

بقولج شي بس لا تقولين اني مينونه 
والله غناتي الله يحبج تعرفين ولا لا افرحي بهالشي الله ابتلاج لانه يحبج 
يباج تتضرعين له و تدعين له 
والله يا غناتي لا تظيجين بعمرج لا تقولين مالج حد ربج وين سار عنج ؟؟ 
الله بلاج عشان يشوف صبرج جانج صبرتي بيجازيج بالاحسن 
ونحن وين سرنا عنج مب خواتج نحن ؟؟ 
لا تتطلقين لو حتي ما بينكم عيال بس لا لا شلي هالتفكير من بالج و اصبري مابعد الصبر الا الفرج 

الله يصبرج و يهونها عليييج و يبهد عنج الهم و الظيج عااااااجل غير آجل يارب العالمين 
اللهم افتح عليها ابواب رحمتك و اسعدها و ابعد هما و افتح عليها ابواب السعاده و الهنا ياااااارب العالمين 
احتسبي الاجر الغاليه 

و اتذكري بي اليوم الي رب العباد بياخذ حقج من ريلج الي ما عدل بين الهنتين 

ربي يخفف ظيجتج يااااارب العالمين

----------


## المظلومه والجار

بغيت اعرف شو موقفه من طلعتج من البيت هل حاول يكلمج او لا ؟

اذا حاول انه يرضيج او يرجعج انا اقول لج تناقشي معاه وقولي له انج تحبينه وباقيه على العشره اللي بينكم بس مب قادره تعيشين عند اهله لا تغلطين عليهم حاولي تفهمينه انج متضايقه من نفسج حاسه انه الكل ينظر لج بعين الشفقه يعني من هالكلام وبعد قولي له عشان زوجته الثانيه وعياله يزورون بيت اهله على راحتهم بدون ما يحسون بإزعاج من وجودج يعني اختصار اللي ابغي اقوله تقنعينه انج تسكنين روحج وتشتغلين وتعتمدين على نفسج عقبها وايد بترتاحين حتى لو ما زارج وايد اسمها انج بروحج وما حد يجرحج في الكلام وان شاء الله تشغلين نفسج وقتها بالدوام والطلعات وترفهين عن نفسج اذا قال انه ما يقدر اقنعيه انه ييب زوجته وعياله عند اهله وانتي يأجر لج بيت وهي القريبه ومنهم وفيهم مع اني متأكده انها ما تبغي تعيش عندهم لأنه دوم القريب عقرب 

والله المستعان

----------


## الرومانسيه

الله يسعدك ويصبرك ,بس حبيبتي ان عطيتيه المجال ولازم تكونين قوية وتشغلين بالك بامورك الخاصة من تطوير لنفسك والتحاق بالدورات المهنية وابدئي بالاهتمام بحياتك الشخصية وادخلي كل مايفرح نفسك ويظفي عليها البهجة

----------


## خيالية

انتي بعدج صغيره وفي أمل أنج تحملين وجايز لو يصير هالشي يحس بالمسؤوليه ويتمسك فيج أكثر ... ليش ما تحاولون تكملون العلاج سويتي تخصيب (الأنابيب)....؟

عليج بقيام الليل والدعاء واستخيري لكل أمر تفكرين فيه والله الميسر....

----------


## شذى الألحان

قطعتـــي قلـــبي اختيــه الغاليـــــــــــــــــه

عســـى ربـــــــــي يفــرح قــــلبج جريب هب بعيد ياااارب

وماعليــج الا بالقرآن وسورة البقرة تراها تفرج الهمووووم

وانا اشوووف انج تيلسين ف بيت اهلج شوي صح انه مافيــه راااحـــه

بس لكـــرامتــــــــج ،، 

قلبي وياج الغلا وطمنينا عنج

----------


## <<وديمه 1>

الله يفرجها عليج ان شاء الله ..

----------


## alwafaa6

ياأختي الغاليه نصيحتي لج الشغل الشعل الشغل

دوري لج مكان تشتغلين فيه لو براتب بسيط المهم تفضين 

ضغوطج فيه وتنسين وتلتهين.

وبعد جي واصلي رحلة العلاج ولا تيئسين عالجي نفسج بالطب الحديث والعربي وتمسكي بحبل الله

وادعي ([COLOR="Blue"] ربي لا تذرني فردا )[/COLOR] وترى دعوة المظلوم مستجابه . والله بينصرج 

وبالله تطمنينا عليج

----------


## No 5

اسمحيلي اقولج انتي خليتيهم يعاملونج جيه

الشخصية الضعيفة والاستسلام لقراراتهم هي اللي وصلتج لهالحالة

الحين شو اتسوين ؟

عيشي حياتج....وريلج ربج حسيبه على ظلمه لج وعدم عدله بينكن

اذا مب مكملة دراستج كملي

واذا متخرجه سيري اشتغلي واتعلمي اتسوقين سيارة

وعيشي حياتج مع هلج وخواتج وعيالهن وصديقاتج

خليه هو يركض وراج يدورج وين سايرة وين مسافرة

وساعتها لكل حادث حديث

ربي يوفقج دنيا واخره

----------


## نصـٍـخ روحـٍي

*الله يكون في عونج حبيبتي*

----------


## قصص

هوه بيشل اثم عدم العدل بينكم


اشغلي نفسج باي شي

دراسه او عمل او سيري مراكز تحفيظ القران

ولا تشغلين نفسج به
والله يهديه

----------


## BMW

حبوبة ام موزة وياج اخصائية اجتماعية اسمعي عمري انا ممكن يكون كلامي عادي بس انتي بعد خذيه بعين الاعتبار شوفي حبيبتي تراج مابينتي اذا انتي اللي اكدولج ان الحمل منج والا منه وبعدين تراها عمري النفسية اتأثر على الحمل والولادة اذا انتي مش مرتاحة كيف بتيبين عيال حاولي انج تصرين انه يطلعج ببيت بروحج وحاولي عمري تتقربين لامه وايد ترا مفتاح اي ريال امه وبعدين اتعرفين يوم ييج حاولي تتبعين وصفة انا سويتها قبلج شربت اشوي مرامية مع مردقوش لمدة شهر وربج يسر لي الامر وحملت وبعدين حبوبة دايما حسسي الريال انج ماتحبينه كثر ما هو لا زم يحبج يا حبوبة في بعض الريايل ما يحبون اللي تركض وراهم يبون ويحبون اللي هو يركض وراها وبعدين انتي لازم تتقربين وتسوين لعمرج شلة من اهلج حتى لو حريم اخوانج ترا الزمن غدار وتراهم الاهل هم الاهل حتى لو جسو عليج ترا نارهم ولا جنة اهل زوجج وبعدين اشغلي وقتج بالدراسة والدورات بالمشاريع الصغيرة بالاشياء المفيدة صدقيني بتدعيلي واذا بغيتي تتواصلين وياي تراني على الخاص موجودة والسموحة وبالتوفيق

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

*الله يعطيج ع قد نيتج يارب*

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

وينج اختي شغلتي بالنا عليج شو صار معاج؟

----------


## عيون حالمة

الله يفرج عليج يارب...اشغلي نفسش بشي..يعني إذا ما كملتي دراسة درسي..لا اتخلي هالريل يحطم حياتج..يعني لا تخلي هالزوج هو هدفج بالحياة....واتركية..طنشيه مثل ما مطنشنش...بالعكس لازم اتكوني قوية...بس اثبتلي لنفسش وقبل الكل أنا قادره أعيش بدون ريل صح....والدنيا ما تنتهي عند كلمة زوج...وعليش بالإستغفار وقيام الليل صدقيني بس أنتي كثري من الصلاة والإستغفار وربي يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة يارب...وحاولي تتقربين من عمتج أكثر...خذيها بالسياسة...يعني اكسبيها..ولا تفكري أبدا بالطلاق...بصراحة همتيني..يارب تفرج همها وترزقها من حيث لا تحتسب...يارب...

هذا رآي..وإن شاء الله تفرج...

----------


## فتفوته

الحيييييييييييييييييين شو صار في الموضووووووووووووووووووووع,,..؟؟

----------


## أم زيودي

بنااااااااااااااات انتو وااايد سلبيين في ردودكم

حبوبة كملي دراستج ثم كملي دراستج ثم كملي دراستج 

واشتغلي وسوويله طاااااااااف اذا يبااااج يباج واذا ما يباج مليووووون من يتمناج

لكن سالفة نصيب واصبر وغيررره ما يفيد

الريال شكله مستقووووي يدري ما بتسووين شيء بس لو درى ان عندج موقف يمكن يتغير

----------


## المشاعر

طمنينــــا عليــج ،  :Frown: 

أحـس أحاتيـج .. حتى قلت حق اميـه عنج ..  :Frown:

----------


## mshmoom

الله يفرج همج غناتي
لاتكدرين خاطرج..
وما عقب الضيق الا الفرج..

----------


## (( عيون ))

مالج غير رب العالمين 

والله يهون عليج

----------


## ابنة الإمارات

حبيبتي الله يفرجها عليج ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحه إنشاء
إختي إقري سورة البقره كل ليله وواظبي على قيام والله بيفرجها عليج إنشاء الله

----------


## دنيا الوله^,^

الله يهون عليج
ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه

----------


## موزاااانه

الله يعينج يا الغاليه و يصبرج و يهديلج ريلج و يسخره لج و إن شاء الله يعدل بينكم 
عليج بالدعاء و الاستغفار و ربي يفرجلج همج 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ارب

----------


## ياحلاتي

الغالية الله يهدي خاطرك ومثل ما قالوا الخوات (إلا الطلاق )لأنة خسارة كبيرة لج و راحة لريلج وزوجتة ماأبغي أقول أنة هذا هو الشئ اللي يبغونة بس حاولي أنج ما توصلين الأمور معاهم لين أسوأطريق تحميليهم خصة أنة مالج حد الا رب العالمين ,أهتمي أكثر بنفسج ,دورات ,محاضرات أذا ما تشتغلين أشتغلي ,حاولي تجدين لنفسج اهتمامات غير ريلج ومشاكل أهلة وخواتة لأنج ما بتستفيدين ألا الهم أكثري من الدعاء والأستغفار وقومي بكل واجباتة أذا حضر بنفس عزيزة و قلب حي مفتوح ,و تذكري أن عيالج عيالة لأنج تحبينة ولازم يوم من الايام فيعرف قدرج 
تحياتي لج

----------


## um_maryam

اختي اصبري يمكن الله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه وتنسين الي صار ووياج ومثل ما قالولج الخوات اكثري من الاستغفار ربج رحيييييييم وان شاء الله بتتيسر الامور
الله يرزقج اختي ويفرح قلبج اااااااامين

----------


## كتكوته1

الصبر عليج بالصبر وصدقيني ربي بيعوضج عوض خير اصبري وربي وياج ان شاءالله وعيشي حياتج وبيي اليوم اللي بيحس فيييييييييييييج...

^___________^

----------


## washi

العنوان اثر فيه .. انتي الاولى والغاليه .. وربج ما ينسى عبده .. والله بيعوضج ويارب الله يرزقج ذريه صالحه

----------


## قوافي99

ربي يصبرج و يرده لج ردا جميلا يا أختي ..

والله ما ابتلاج الا لان يحبج ..

ربي يعوضج خير ..

اصبري و احتسبي ..

----------


## علياء2008

الغاليه قطعتي قلبي عليج
بخبرج تقربي ل الله بالطاعات والهي دنياج
واكثري الاستغفار وهذا نصيب

----------


## الناجحه

الله يعينج اختي
بس انصحج لا تطلقين واصبري
عيشي حياتج ...اشغلي وقت فراغج بشي او دوريلج على شغله تنسيج.... المهم ما تقعدين بروحج
والله بيعوضج كل ما فيه الخير
احس لو كنت بمكانج بموت الف مرة
الله يعينج والله

----------


## الكاشخه

اختي وووووووووووينج طمنينا عليج  :Frown:

----------


## MAHA21

فديتج والله ادري شعور صعب


مابيدي الا ادعي الله ايسر امورج ويسخر قلبه لج ويهديه

----------


## بنت العبيدلي

الله يفرجها ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## vonnov

والله يالغالية قطعتي قلبي حبيبتي لا تيأسين أبدا الله بفرج همج إن شاء الله قرييييييييييييب ولا تنسييييييييين الدعاء ادعي في كل وقت وادعي في صلاتج واستغفري ربج في كل وقت والله بيسر أمرج يالغالية ..
الله يردلج ريلج أحسن عن قبل بوااااااااااايد وإنتي يالغالية تعدلي وتكشخي ووكلي أمرج لله .

----------


## أم ود!د

> حبيبتى والله بصراحة حاسة فيج وااااااااااايد
> بس أباج تعرفى و تتاكدى من شئ وااااحد 
> * (الله يحبج )* 
> وصدقينى يا اختى دامج متوكله عليه والله كل ها الهموم وها الأشياءبتروح
> 
> انتى ادعى واستغفرى وإن شاء الله خير ياربى 
> 
> الله يوفقج ويسعدج يااااااااارب

----------


## Om HaZa3

الله ايسر امورج ويسخر قلبه لج ويهديه

----------


## love_69

تبين نصيحتي أشتغلي ويمعي وصبري لين ما تقدرين تكونين نفسج من يديد

وبعدين رح تقدرين تقررين بنفسج مصيرج

فكري بكلامي

أختج

----------


## silkywater

الله يفرج همك

----------


## The_Lady

*اختي ما خبرتينا شو صار معاج الحين ؟؟*

----------


## كلـ شموخـي

ربي يعينج ويصبرج ع ما ابتلااج  :Frown: 

استغفري ربج دوووووووووم .. والله ييسر امووورج ان شاااااااااء الله

والسسسسسسسموحه حبيبتي

----------


## some1

احتسبي امرك عند ربك
والله كريم

----------


## ديور

الله ايسر امورج ويسخر قلبه لج ويهديه

----------


## يقين بوظبي

أختي نصيحة..أتركيه..لأنج بتمرضين من الغصة ومحد بيشلج...

----------


## أم مها11ري

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بدعيلج فصلاتي وياارب يتقبل مني
ماعرف شو اقول احس عمري انا الي مخنووقة مكاانج

----------


## جواهر الصحراء

الغالية ليش ما تطلعين بيت بروحج وتلزمينه بامر من المحكمة بالعدل بينكم ، مايستوي مخلنج عن اهله ومسولج طاف وماخذ وقته كله ويا الثانية ؟؟؟ الله يرزقج بالعياااال ان شاء الله بس انصحج لا تتطلقين وتمي ويا ريلج وحاولي تكلمينه وتتفاهمين وياااه والله يهديكم

----------


## _نوف_

الله يساعدج اختي ... 
كله بأجره ان شاء الله 
عليج بالاستغفار 
سبحان الله يغير من حال لحال 
و ربي بيرزقج الذرية الصالحة و بييسر أمورج و بيسعدج 
بس خلي ثقتج بالله كبيرة..

----------


## Hno0odah

استغفري 
والله يعينج على بلواج

----------


## مزون الهم

فديتج كم تعانيين بس حطي في بالج انه الله ما يبلي الا عباده الي يحبهم والله 

وبعدين انا بعطيج رقم ودكتوره واستشاريه اسريه وايد شاطره هي بتساعدج على هذا كله وبعطيج ادعيه تخليج جدامه ملكت جمال وبعد صدجيني والله ما بتندمين صلي قيام الليل وفالربع الاخير من الليل والله الدعاء مستجاب عن تجربه

----------


## مزون الهم

هالايات انا اعرف تأثيرهن لأني مجربتنه في مواقف صعبة جدا ,, كان فيها سجن ومحاكم والامور مشت بقدرة رب العباد 


ثقي فيني وربي بيسهل 


اول شيء 


الصبح يوم تنشين قبل لا تطلعين من الحجرة وتسيرين صوب ام ريلج وخواته 

والمسا بعد قبل لا تسيرين عندهم في الصالة 

توضي شرات وضوء الصلاة ,, 

وعقب ما تلبسين وتتعدلين وتتعطرين 

اقري المعوذات+ قل هو الله احد + قل يا ايها الكافرون وانتي تنفخين في كف ايدينج الثنتين( نفس الحركة اللي نسويها قبل النوم ) وعقب امسحي ويهج وجسمج واي مكان توصله ايدج من جسمج كلج ,, 3 مرات 

...
عقب اقري آية الكرسي + آمن الرسول بما ارسل اليه من ربه ( آخر آيتين من سورة البقرة ) 3مرات 


عقب اقري سورة يس لين الاية 9 <<<< هذي عاد 7 مرااات ,, لازم سبع 

وادعي هالدعاء: اللهم يسر لي امري واشرح لي صدري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي+ اللهم اني اجعلك في نحورهم واعوذ بك من شرورهم + اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا 


هالادعية اقريها 3 مرات 



شوفي يوم تستوي مشكلة وتحسين ان حد بيظلمج فيها .. وبيتبلى عليج ,, اقري بصوت خافت سورة يس لين الاية 9 سبع مرات 


وقولي اللهم اني اجعلك في نحورهم واعوذ بك من شرورهم 3 مرات 

واذا انتي في نص المشكلة تمي اقري بصوت خافت سورة يس لين الاية 9 وكرري الاية 9 سبع مرات 
الآية 9 اللي هي ( فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ) 



وصدقيني بيزول شر اللي يبا يسوي لج مشكلة وبتختفي المشكلة بشكل غريب 


يوم يتوتر الوضع ويا زوجج سويي نفس الحركة 


يمكن انتي الحين موب حافظة الايات بس بعد يومين اكيد بتحفظينهن من التكرار



طمنيني حبوبة

----------


## law

الله يسر أمورج والله عورت قلبي ما اقول غير انه الله يحن قلب ريلج عليج

----------


## قلبي خالي

يا اختي استخيري ويمكن الطلاق خيره لج وانتي توج صغيره

يممكن مكتوب لج تكملين دراستج وتتهنين بحياتج وتشتغلين تكونين نفسج عقب يكتب لج ولد الحلال

ويمكن عدم الخلفه اشاره من رب العالمين ان هالشخص ما يصلح لج

الله يكون بعونج واحتسبي الاجر من الله سبحانه وتعالى ومابعد االضيق الا الفرج والله يكون بالعون

----------


## بحيرة المحبة

الله يعطيج الصبر من عنده

----------


## أصايل الشرق

فديتج لا تحكرين عمرج محد راح يظهرج من هالسالفه غير ربج وانتــي 

ليش ماتحاولين تقدمين وظيفة فأي مكان حتى لو تطوع

والله بتتغيـــر نفسيتج وبتطلعين من جو المحاتاه والتفكير وع الاقل فترة الصبح راح تكونين مشغوله فيها

وبجي ع الاقل راح تحسين انج سويتي شي ..حاولي تشغلين عمرج عنه وعن زوجتــه وعن هــله


والله يسهل لج امورج ويبعد عنج كل شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## أم_غاية

وما بعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله

----------


## رووحي تحبه

*الله يفرجها عليش ان شاء الله ويرزقج الصبر*

----------


## ظبيانيه دل

حبيبت قلبي والله كلنا نعاني صدقيني محد مرتاح ابدن فهالدنيا 
مثلما قالوا الاخوات استخيري
يمكن لج خير فالطلاق بيرزقج الله بغيره ويمكن مالج خير في انه الله يهديهم ويسخرهم لج
رحمه الله كبيره وواسعه ثقي بان الله يوفقج ويشوفج ويعرف كل اللي تسوينه
وانما الاعمال بالنيات ياقلبي انتي ماجوه باذن الله عند ربنا
واجرج كبير فالجنه ان شاء الله قوي علاقتج بالله وبيهونها ياااارب
ولو احتجتي اي شي نحن هنيه خوات وك وحده تشكي وتفظفظ
بس حطي فبالج الكل يعاني محد مرتاح وهذا اختبار ن الله سبحان والله
اتمنالج كل خير والله
والله يوفج ويرزقج باللي تبينه

----------


## فراشة الامارات

الله يعينج على مابتلاج وتاكدي ان هذا اختبار من الله ويجزيه عليه 

بس اهم شي ونصيحه لا تعيشين في الكد وتقضين حياتج بس تفكرين فيه وتنتظرينه متى بيسال وبيعبرج 
غيري حياتج اشتغلي اشغلي يومج كامل دوريلج شغل الصبح وادرسي المسى عسب تردين البيت هلكانه وترقدين على طول لا تفكرين فيه 

والله يصبرج ويريح بالج ياااااارب

----------


## قلبـــه

انا قرأت قصة من فترة في احدى المنتديات 
عن مرأة كان زوجها يخونها و ابتعد عنها لدرجة انها فكرت بالطلاق
لكن نصحتها صديقتها زيارة طبيبة نفسية متخصصة في العلاقات الزوجية
وقدمت لها النصح و حصل التغيير لدرجة اني استغربت من الي حصل القصة نهايتها مرة حلوة
الزوج اصبح خاتم في يدها بقدرة الله سبحانه 
رح ادور لك ع اسمها لاني ناسيته و ان شاء الله تستفيدين منها

----------


## وحيدة الحال

عورتي قلبي والله يكون في عونج

----------


## AL-Zarouni

الله يكون في عونج .... 

اختي انتي اكبر غلط سويتيه انج وافقتي على زواجه الثاني ...

والله يسامح عمتج وقوله مثل انتي ظلمتيني بيي يوم واتشوفين ظلمج لي ب عينج...

السكوت اكبر غلط سوتيه وضعف الشخصية ...

----------


## أنا و بس

الله يعينج و يصبرج .. بس اختي لا تيئسين من رحمة الله ... و راجعي العيادات و المستشفيات .. عسى الله يرزقج الذرية الصالحة

----------


## أم عزه

الغاليه حاولي تتعالجين عشان تحملين لان هذا الحل الوحيد لمشكلتج وربج كريم الغاليه أبدا لا تييأسين من رحمة الله .. وادعي دايما وقولي "ربي لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين" 

موليه لا تفكرين بالطلاق .. وشوفي الدكتوره ليلى سوداح في الأمريكي أو الدكتوره حسنيه قرقاش اللي في مركز الاخصاب في مستشفى راشد ما شاء الله عليهن شاطرات... والله يرزقج الذريه الصالحه وييسر أمورج.

----------


## أم بوع بوع

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

الله يكون في عونج الغلا ..

----------


## جمر بارد

,وضعج صعب والله 

ليش هذا كله 

الله يعينج

----------


## الاترجة

الله يكون في عونج اختي الغالية .......... مثل ما قالوا الخوات تعالجي واشغلي نفسج بوظيفة او دراسة ولا اتفكرين وايد .... وطنشي ريلج شوي يمكن يرجع يحس فيج ... الله يصلح حاله ويحنن قلبه وقلب امه عليج .... اللهم اميييييييين

----------


## بسكووته

صدقيني لو إنتي إنسانه تعتمد على نفسها و تشتغل و الله جان حطج على راسه 



أقولج إختي دوري لج شغله و أول ما الله يوفقج المفروض تطلقين 

الريال الي ما يحترم مرته و الله حرام اتم معاه دقيقه وحده

----------


## قلب ريلي

السلام عليج ورحمة الله وبركااته .. 

حبيتي اناا ما انصحج في الطلاق .. ...........

حاالي انج تنسين كل شي .. ابدي حيااتج من جديد .. 

سيري دوري شغل .. سوي اي شي ينسيج ريلج .. وصدقيني ترى انتي لاولى . مهماا صاار برد لج .. 

اناا ابوووي تزوج ع امي .. والحين صاار له سنتين تقريباا .. صدقيني في البدااايه .. كله مشااكل .. لكن الجو صاافي .. وتماام .. 

اناا اقووولج اصبري .. ودوري شي ينسيج اهل ريلج ومشااكلهم ... لهي عمرج في اي شي .. واهم شي لاتنسين صلاتج .. 

صدقيني .. امي داايماا تقووول ... الله مايبلي الااا الي يحبه ................ 

حبيبتي .. الله يكوون في عوونج .. واذاا تبين مني اي مسااعده صدقيني ما راح اقصر ويااج با اي شي .. 

وخااطري اقووولج شي .. بس يمكن يكوون صعب عليج .. ليش ماتحااولين .. تتقربين من حرمته .. وتكوونوون احلى اثنين .. وصدقيني .. ترى وااايد نااس اعرفهم .. متزوجين وحرميهم مثل الخوااات ..

وفي لاخير .. اتمنى الدنيااا تسعدلج ان شااء الله وتنسين .. المااضي كله ..

----------


## ميرة دبي

*الله يكون ف عونج اتحمـــــــــــــلي دامج اتحملتي السنين اللي راحت ولاتتطلقين

الله فووووووووووووووق اذا انتي مظلومة افتحي تليفوونج ولاتضاايقين 

محد بينفعج اقري البقرة وصلي القيام واستغفري كل يوووووووووووم ربي بيعوووووضج خير ان شاء الله وكوني متفائلـــــهـ وانتي مالج ذنب ف ولده هو لازم بيخاف عليه لانه معصب وامه تتحرطم من جذا دزج*

----------


## المنقوشة

الله يكون في عونج ويصبرج

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

*والله احاتيج*

----------


## دكان 24

الله يصبرج الغاليه الدنيا ما قيها خير اشغلي نفسج 
حاولي اتكملين دراسه او حتى تشتغلين اهتمي في نفسج 
ولا تفكرين في الطلاق خليها ع الله بس لازم تعتمدين ع نفسج خذي موقف وابتدي عيشي حياتج وخليه حق حرمته وصدقيني بي يوم وبيدورج بس بتكونين قويه بشهادتج وشغلج اتمنى لج التوفيق

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

اتوقع لو يلستي مع ريلج وكلمتيه بصراحه وفتحتيله قلبج يمكن يحس فيج؟؟
االلللللللللللللللللله يرزقج الذريه الصالحه وبتكون 100%حل لمشاكلج ان شاء الله

----------


## الحلــوه

والله حاسه فيج الله يعينج بس لا تطلقين ...

الله يفتحها عليج

----------


## قلب ريلي

الله يعينج اختي .. 

ان شاء الله يوفققج ..

----------


## المها22

الغالية..


يمكن الكلام اللي بقوله ما بحل المشكلة..

لكم يمكن يخفف منها..

قبل اي شي..الجألي لرب العالمين وخاصة ف الثلث الاخير..


اشكيله همج وصيحي وادعي..

خلج قريبة من ربج اكثر من اي احد ثاني..

وبعدها حاولي تقعدين ويا نفسج..


فكري..


شوالغلط؟؟ و وين؟؟

الان هالشي هو بداية الحل لمشكلتج..

اذا الغلط فيج او ف تعاملج..غيري من نفسج وشوفي نقاط ضعفج وقويها

واذا الغلط ف ريلج..حاولي ثم حاولي ثم حاولي تغيرينه

ولاتقولين حاولت بس ماشي فايدة..

قربي منه اكثر..كوني له صديقة

اكسبي ثقته..صدقيني هو محتاج لوجودج ف حياته

ادخلي حياته اليديدة بسياسة

عيشي عالمه..خليه يفضفض لج

خليه يشكيلج حياته وهمومه ومشاغله..

صدقيني بتقدرين..

اتخيلي ان هالمشكلة صارت لحد ثاني..

كيف بتساعدينه..شوبتسوين؟

ولاتنسين..

" لاتقولي يا رب عندي مشكلة كبيرة...ولكن قولي يا مكشلة عندي رب كبير"



السموحة الغالية طولت عليج

----------


## لمياء دبي

والله ماادري شو اقولج اختي--بس اول شي بنصحج فيه هو انج تيلسين وياه وترمسينه عن الوضع اللي حاصل بينكم وسبب اهماله لج ولازم ترمسينه بكل حنيه وفي نفس الوقت ماتتنازلين عن اي حق من حقوقج يعني بساطه لازم تكونين دبلوماسيه وتنسين كل اللي صار في هاللحظه لانج اذا كنتي زعلانه مابترومين تسيطرين عالوضع ولا بترومين تفكرين في الحل وبعد لازم تبينين له انج قويه وانج ترومين تتخلين عنه وانه اخوانج مابيقصرون وياج وبعد ذكريه عن اليوم اللي وافقتي له لنه يعرس وانج تمنيتي له السعاده ودستي عقلبج واتحملتي كل شي بس علشان سعادته وانه هو مب مهتم ولا مقدر اللي سويتيه علشانه واصبري عليه فتره وشوفي تصرفاته وياج واذا شفتي الوضع ماتغير صلي الاستخاره عن الطلاق واذا رايدلج الطلاق ترى هذا خير من رب العالمين ولاتنسين تكثرين من الاستغفار وقولي ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين وربي يهون عليج ويحنن قلب ريلج واهله يارب  :Sobhan:

----------


## مضحية

اقول عضوات وسيدات الامارات
ما تلاحظون صاحبة الموضوع اختفت.. عسى المانع خير...وان شاء الله رجعت المياه لمجاريها..ماشاء الله الكل متحمس لـــ موضوعها.. بس ما شفت منها أي خبر اطمنا فيه..

----------


## أم دانه القمر

الله يعينك يارب مادري شقولك بس الله الله بالدعااااء  :Frown:

----------


## رماد الذكريات

الله يصبرج ان شا ءالله..

اختي انزين اظهري بيت روحج يمكن ترتاحين ..

----------


## جروح دفينة

حبيبتي والله عورتي قلبي عسى الله إنشاء الله يفرج همج ويبدله فرح ويرزقج بياهل يملي عليج البيت واصبري وما بعد الصبر إلا الفرج وإنسي سالفت الطلاق.......
واحتسبي أمرج على الله

----------


## أم كتكوت

الله ييسر امرج حبوبه ويهدي لج ريلج ويعدل بينكم عليج بالدعاء صدقيني وايد بيغير من حياتج لانج لجأتي لله ومن توكل على الله كفاه ووفقه

----------


## pure77

أخواتي .. من منا لم يتعرض يوما للظلم... 

و لكن تختلف ردة فعل كل منا للظلم الواقع عليه...

من الناس من يأخذ حقه بيده.. ومنهم من يأخذ حقه و زيادة و بالتالي ينقلب من مظلوم إلى ظالم..

ومن الناس من يوكل محامي للدفاع عنه...أو أي إنسان آخر...

ولكن من الناس من يوكل أعظم محامي و أعدل قاضي.. ألا وهو (الله ) جل جلاله...
فهو سيأخذ لك حقك وزيادة ... و بكل عدل ..فقط توكلي على الله ... 


وهذه نصيحتي لكل مظلوم :


- استرجعي ( يعني قولي : إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون اللهم.. أجرني في مصيبتي هذه و اخلف لي خيرا منها )

- استغفري لذنبك.. لأنه يمكن هذا اللي صار لك هو تكفير عن ذنب فعلتيه. فراجعي نفسك و استغفري لذنبك و إذا ظلمت أحد في يوم من الأيام ردي عليه مظلمته.

-داومي على الإستغفار و قول لاحول و لاقوة إلا بالله .(من لزم الإستغفار جعل الله له من كل ضيق مخرجا و من كل هم فرجا ورزقه من حيث لايحتسب)

- صلي ركعتين ( و يفضل قيام ليل أو تهجد ) و بعد الإنتهاء من الصلاة اذكري الله و اشكريه و احمديه و صلي على رسولنا الكريم .
ثم : قولي هذه الآية من سورة آل عمران : ((( الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا و قالوا حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل))) 

ثم قولي حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل 300 مرة . نعم (300) مرة 

ثم بعدها أكملي الآية التي تلي الآية الأولى : ((( فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء و اتبعوا رضوان الله و الله ذو فضل عظيم)))

و سترين العجب العجاب بإذن الله -تعالى- ..
و لكن أود أن أنبهك إلى أن الدعاء لابد أن يكون بيقين .. و من أعماق قلبك و تكوني موقنة و متأكدة بأن الله سيستجيب و سيأخذ حقك ممن ظلمك...


أرجو ممن قرأ هذه النصيحة أن يدعو لي بالفرج القريب و الشفاء و الذرية الصالحة..
فالدعاء بظهر الغيب مستجاب..

اللهم فرج همنا و غمنا و ارزقنا المال الحلال و الذرية الصالحة و الصحة و العافية .. اللهم آمين يارب العالمين ...


------------------------------

- أختي ,,, أولا 
اهتمي بنفسك.
- ثانيا 
سأرسل لك عنوان دكتور إن شاء الله إنه يساعدك.
ثالثا.. 
إذا تقدرين ,,, اكفلي يتيمة رضيع.. أو طفلة صغيرة .. و ستنسين كل مشاكلك.. 
لأنك ستفرغين كل أمومتك عليها ,,,
و سترين أنك ستحملين إن شاء الله لأن عاطفة الأمومة ستتفجر من داخلك.
رابعا..
ابقي مع زوجك.. 
ولكن اشتغلي أي شيء,, فهذا سينسيك و سيشغلك ..

خامسا : تصدقي و لو بدرهم و يفضل أن تكون صدقة جارية كحفر بئر او ما شابه..

و اقرئي سورة مريم باستمرار ,و سورة البقرة..
و بالطبع ( الإكثار من الإستغفار) ,,, الآية : ... استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال و بنين و يجعل لكم جنات و يجعل لكم أنهارا)الآية

وفقك الله لما يحب و يرضى ,,,

----------


## كلامي

الزمي الأستغفار فهو حل لكل هم ودواء لكل داء وعليج بالصدقة ... ليتج كنتي صديقتي

----------


## سلسبيل

*ما قصرت اخت pure77 كفت ووفت يزاج الله خير وما قصرت اختي والله يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة ويفرج همكم يارب*

----------


## صوت الريح

الله يفرج همج ويسر امورج 
ان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## ذكــــــرى

الله يعينج حبيبتي والله عورتي قلبي والسالفه هاذي معروفه يوم اتقول الحرمه لريلها اتزوج عسب اتيب عيال ويقولها انه ما بيتغير عليها ومن هالكلام لين ما يتزوج وينسى حتى انه متزوج,,,انتي قلتي انج ما تبين تجريح بس اقولج انتي انتي عطيتيه الفرصه انه يسوي فيج جي يوم قلتيله اتزوج واللحين خلاص فات الفوت انا ما انصحج بالطلاق لانه مثل ما فلتي ما عندج حد بس حاولي تتغيري يعني انت مب ملزومه اتيودي ولده يعني حسسيه انج مب مهتمه فيه شرات قبل وانه ما يهمج يمكن بعيدن يحس بالتغير ويحاول يفهم منج والريال بطبعخ ما يحب التطنيش يعني اتغلي عليه واعطي نفسج قدر وقيمه ولا تسترخصيها ...والسموح طولت 


الله يعينج ويرد الفرح لقلبج ان شاء الله

----------


## ملتاعوه

عورتي قلبي 

الله يصبرج ويعينج

----------


## mezna

الله يصبرج اختي

----------


## النينهـ

أستخيري اختي

الله يعينج يارب

----------


## آنسة دبي

اوايد تاثرت بقصتج ، ومالي الا ادعيلج انه ربي ايسر امورج ،،، 

ختي عليج بالاستغفار وسورة البقرة ،،،، صدقيني امورج بتتحسن 

وحاولي انج تشغلين وقت فراغج بالشغل او الدراسه ،،،، 

حرام لا تضيعيين عمرج جذي بالبكاء والقهر والفراغ القاتل

----------


## حياة القمر

عليج أختي بالدعاء وخاصه وقت القيام والله يفرجهاااا عليج وشلي فكرة الطلاق من بالج 
وحاولي تشغلي نفسج بشغلج او تكملين دراستج او تسويلج مشروع خاص فيج .....

----------


## ام رامس

الله يصبرررج


عليج بالدعاء والاستغفار 


والله يريحج يارب
اقراءه القران سورة بقره

----------


## بروفين

اطلقي مذله الاهل ولا مذله الريل انتي يالسه عنده بلا هدف بس جي مزهريه مركونه فالزاويه ربج بيعوضج هذا هو الحل ماشي غيره والله ايسر امورج ويصبرج

----------


## sara_1982

اختي ماشي غير انج تتطلقين لانه ماشي فايده ريلج خلاص انشغل والتها بحياه ثانيه، مهما قال ومهما سوا بتتم ام عياله المفضله بالنسبه له...انتي ردي بيتج عند اخوانج معززة مكرمه وودريهم عنج...مهما يكون ومهما يصير من سوء تفاهم بينج وبين اخوانج وحريمهم والله اهون من انج تيلسين بلا هدف ويا اهله وتتحرقصين يوم تشوفينه ياي ويا حرمته وعياله خلاص اتمنيله الهداية والتوفيج في حياتة اليديده لانج نتي اللي غلطتي من البداية ودخلتي في باله فكرة الزواج كان بأمكانج تاخذين وقتج وتتعالجين وماعليج من رمسة الناس ورمسة اهله اهم شي ريلج يعرف انج كنتي تسعين وتراكضين عالدكاتره بس كل شي بيد رب العالمين..انا اعرف ناس غيرج والله اللي 7 واللي 10 سنين وحليلهن الا من ستشفى لمستشفى ومن بلاد لبلاد عسب يحملن والحمدالله تيسرت امورهن "صبرن ونالن" الطب الحينه تقدم مب شرات قبل وحتى العقم له علاج بس يباله صبر

المهم انتي لازم تتعالجين سواء ان تميتي وياه والا ان تطلقتي منه ....لا تيأسين وتعالجي وانا مستعده اعطيج رقم دكتورة وااايد شاطره اختي كانت تتعالج عندها وحالتها كانت اخس عن حالتج اذا انتي 4 سنين تميتي بدون حمل هيه 7 سنين!!! والحمدالله صبرت ونالت 

انتي يلسي ويا ريلج وحاولي تتفاهمين وياه وشوفي رايه، واذا شفتي انه مامنه فايده وكل يوم يتعذرلج بشي خلاص يولي عنج واللي خلقه خلق ملايين غيره...."الباب اللي ايي منه ريح سده واستريح" 

وانشالله الله يكتبلج ويرزقج بولد الحلال اللي يستاهلج (^_^)

والله يوفقج انشالله

----------


## ! أم فهد !

فديتج حبيتي والله ماتستاهلين كل هذا 

ريلج المفروض يحط في باله انه هالشي مب بإرادتج 

هالشي من الله وانتي مايخصج فيه

بس مب انه يهملج ويهتم في الثانية 

ا قوولي له وين الوعد اللي وعدتني فيه 

انك مابتتغير علي ,,,

خلج صريحة معاااه في كل شي

حآآولي تكونين الام الثانية لعيآآآل ريلج من الحرمة الثانية 

وتعرفين انتي لاتيأسين سيري عالجي والعلاج في البلاد تطور مب شرات قبل

انا اخت ريلي نفسج ماتييب عيآآآل بس ما يأست ودارت مستشفى مستشفى عسب العلاج

وصبرت 12 سنة والله فتح عليها ويابت بنوتة ماشاء الله عليهااا 

وشووفي شلون الانسان لما يصبر الله يفرج عليه 

وفي حالتج هذي ماعليج إلا الصبر ثم الصبر

وشكواج خليه اربج لانه اهوو الوحيد اللي عالم بحالج ,,

وربي يكون بعونج حبووبة

----------


## annalolo

تبين شوري .....


الحرمة اللي تبي تثبت انها الافضل لازم اتدور علىشي حلو مب موجود عند الحرمة الثانية انا نفسج ما يبت عيال من سنتين والكناين الثانيات ما شالله كل شهر وحدة حامل غيري ما احمل .....
بس الحمد لله بشهادة خالتي انا اكثر وحدة اكشخ والبس وذوق في الكلام .......ومشرفتنهن عند كل حد واكمل دراستي واستغل الوقت الفاضي لان ما عندي عيال والحمد لله رب العالمين زوجي يموت علي وكل يوم حبنا ايزيد عن قبل الريالما يحب الحرمة الضعيفة الى مالها شخصية ......

الغلط منج لاتاخذين عياله واذا حطهم عندج حطيهم في عينج وقدام عمتج انتي حرمة والوحدة مننا اتغار من كل شي حتى لو ما قصدها وطبيعي ايفكر انج مااهتميتي فيه واخيرا بيرجع لج واتاكدي بيمل من الثانية ومن حشرة عيالها خاصة انه متعود على الراحة 4 سنوات .........
بس انتي اصبري واتوكلي على الله واستقبليه بدلع وصغري عمرج 10 سنين وبتشوفي اللريال ايحب الدلع مب المسؤولية والحشرة ودوخة الراس\


والسموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحة

----------


## mu3anah

دمــوع القــهر




طــمنــيــنا عــــلــيـج

----------


## سر حبي

> تبين شوري .....
> 
> 
> الحرمة اللي تبي تثبت انها الافضل لازم اتدور علىشي حلو مب موجود عند الحرمة الثانية انا نفسج ما يبت عيال من سنتين والكناين الثانيات ما شالله كل شهر وحدة حامل غيري ما احمل .....
> بس الحمد لله بشهادة خالتي انا اكثر وحدة اكشخ والبس وذوق في الكلام .......ومشرفتنهن عند كل حد واكمل دراستي واستغل الوقت الفاضي لان ما عندي عيال والحمد لله رب العالمين زوجي يموت علي وكل يوم حبنا ايزيد عن قبل الريالما يحب الحرمة الضعيفة الى مالها شخصية ......
> 
> الغلط منج لاتاخذين عياله واذا حطهم عندج حطيهم في عينج وقدام عمتج انتي حرمة والوحدة مننا اتغار من كل شي حتى لو ما قصدها وطبيعي ايفكر انج مااهتميتي فيه واخيرا بيرجع لج واتاكدي بيمل من الثانية ومن حشرة عيالها خاصة انه متعود على الراحة 4 سنوات .........
> بس انتي اصبري واتوكلي على الله واستقبليه بدلع وصغري عمرج 10 سنين وبتشوفي اللريال ايحب الدلع مب المسؤولية والحشرة ودوخة الراس\
> 
> ...



الصراحه عيبني رد الاخت لانه كلام معقول 100% 

والصراحه هذا االي انا ااشوفه يمكن ايكون نص الحل انه ايرجع لج ريلج 

واشن اء الله تلقين وتسلمين الغلا على هالرد الحلو

----------


## أم الفراشه

شوفي حبيبتي الريال اذا شاف الحرمه مالها سند وظهرما يحترمها يمكن يعطف عليها بس ما يحترمها لانه يدري ان محد يساندها وخاصة اذا كانت ماتشتغل ومعتمدة عليه في المصروف يحس انه له حق في ان يذلها ويسوي اي شيء يضايقها ولكن اذا كانت تشتغل ومشغولة بشغلها والله ان بيغار وهو اللي بيركض وراها 
انا ما انصح انج تتطلقين لان مثل ما قلتي انه فيه مشاكل احسن شيء تسوينه انج تنسينه وتلتفتين حق عمرج مثل ما قالولج البنات كماي دراستج واشتغلي صح بتتعبين في البداية لكن هالشيء بينسيج همومج واعتمدي على نفسج وسوييييييله طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااف لين ما توقفين على ريولج وبعدين فكري بهدوء بنكونين خلاص عندج شيء تستندين عليه وفي النهاية انا ما شخوفه انه يستحقج لان الله امر بالدل وهذا باين عليه ناسي ربه وفرحان بالعيال والله يعينج

----------


## فديت اماراتي

الله اييسر أمورج ان شاء الله..
(إذا أتعبتكي آلام الدنيا فلا تحزني فربما اشتاق الله لسماع صوتك وأنتي تدعينه)

----------


## The_Lady

> دمــوع القــهر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طــمنــيــنا عــــلــيـج




دمــوع القــهر




طــمنــيــنا عــــلــيـج

----------


## AL-Zarouni

اختي طمنينا عليج ... شو صار الموضوع ...

----------


## salamaaaaa

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه

والله يهديه ، وسالفة الطلاق انسيها , 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج بالزريه الصالحه وكل محتاجه آمين ياااااارب العالمين

----------


## salamaaaaa

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه

والله يهديه ، وسالفة الطلاق انسيها , 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج بالزريه الصالحه وكل محروم ومحرومه آمين ياااااارب العالمين

----------


## أم حمدة2008

إصبري يا إختي وأحتسبي صبرج عند رب العالمين بس لا تطلبين الطلا ق مب حل ما عليج إلا الصبر وإشرحي بهدوء لزوجج كيف صار الموضوع وعسى الله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه إن شاءالله0

----------


## غجريه

احس حياتج صعبه لوكملتي معاه

----------


## احلام حلوة

نصيحه مني اطلقي بما ان ماعدل من اولها صدقيني مابيعدل تاليها وانتي انشاالله اله بيرزقج باللي احسن منه ,ويمكن هذا سبب عشان تطلقين وتاخذين واحد احسن منه ويقدرج ويخاف عليج مو واحد ماعنده عدل ولا احساس ولا رحمه ,انا لو منج اطلق ومااذل عمري عنده وعند اهلها ليش انتي بنت ناس بعد مش من الشارع سوري على هالكلمه اطلقي اطلقي بكل ثقه حتى لو رحتي عند القاضي وقلتي له كل الكلام بيقول معاج حق ,والله يوفقج انشاالله وتفتكين من هالمذله,طبعا اذا انتي ماكنتي امقصره عليه وكلامج صح.

----------


## حزن قلبي

اختي ليش ما تتعالجين، لا تسكتي على عمرج ياما ناس يابوا عيال بعد كمن سنة.

----------


## مراااوي

بصراحه ريلج مافيه خير 
بس أنصحج بالصبر والله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## غلا بوخالد

ربي يفرج همج ويهدي ريلج واهله ويسخرهم لج ويسر لج امورج ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحه .. اصبري ان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## دريمه

لاتطلقين بس لاتذلين نفسج له ولاهله ..
يعني شو تمسكين ولده ...
حاولي تتعالجين ويمكن الله يكتبلج العيال ... ويعوضج خير 
واذا عندج شهاده اشتغلي ولا تقصرين على عمرج واذا ماعندج شهاده كملي تعليمد منها تلهين ومنها اتأمنين مستقبلج .. ووعمتج وريلج الله فوقهم ومايحب الظلم وكل ظالم له يوم

----------


## Bent_Salem

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## دبي1212

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله :*________________________________________________ __*:


الله يفرج همج صلي قيام الليل

كثري من الاستغفار

اقري البقره و ان شاء الله حياتج بتغير :*________________*:

----------


## وصفة الحب

*الحمد الله انج ما حملتي من هالانسان لأن ما فيه خير...... المهم انصحج بالطلاق وأقولج مذلة اخوانج ولا مذلة الناس.. وما اعتقد اخوانج يخلونج لأنهم في النهايه متفهمين ظروفج...*

----------


## الأمينه

ما اعرف شو اقول لج بس الله يفرج عليج وحاولي تشغلين نفسج ووقتج بشي مفيد وحاولي اتكونين اغلب القت برع البيت وما لج شغل في حد ابدا لاكبير ولاصغير

----------


## رويــانــة

*يا الله

عنوانج بس يذبح  ما بالج بالقصة كلها .. ربي يآجرج الغالية

عزيزتي كلميه .. قولي له اتقي الله فيني .. قولي اللي مايعدل بين زوجاته يأتي يوم القيامه بنصف مائل .. يعني مشوه .. قووولي له انا اذا قصرت بشي خبرني .. قوولي له يا تعدل يا نفترق ورزقج على الله

8 سنييييييييين عمر والله .. الله يرزقج الخير من حيث لا تعلمين ولا تحتسبين .. 

نصيحتي لج .. لا تستكتين على وضعج هذا .. واجهيه .. واللي ربج رايدنه بيصير بيصير

والسموووووووووحة منج*

----------


## دخوون

لازم احد يكلمه وينبهه اللي مايعدل بين حريمه ايي يوم القيامه واحد شقيه مائل

اقري كل يوم سوره البقره وكثري من الاستغفار والله يهون مصيبتج

----------


## أم الدواهي

> الله يفرجها عليج ان شاء الله .. ريحي عمرج بقيام الليل وادعي ربج ايسر امرج للي فيه خير وصلاح لج ... ولج الاجر


صج ماتستاهلين
بس عليج بقيام الليل

----------


## nora123

اصبـــــري اختي والله ما بيظيع حقج .. انا عمتي قعدت حوالي 13 سنه ما عندها عيال و الحين عندها ولد و بنت .. اصبري ان الله مع الصابرين ..

----------


## فنتازيا

الله يعينج ...عورتي قلبيه .....على العموم يا حبيبتي لا تتطلقين ؟ شو بيفيدج الطلاق ؟ صبري وحطي في بالج انه يوم من الايام كنتي عيونه الي يشوف ابها ..واذكري الاشياء الحلوة واستغفري ربج كل ما يطري عليج الحزن ...واني باين عليج اتحبينه ...بس بعد لا تلومينه ترا العيال هم الي ما خذين عقله ترا مب لازم اتكون الزوجه الثانيه هيه الي شاغلته عنج ؟ وخليج سياسيه دوم طلبي عياله ولاعبيهم وخليه يحس انج مب مثل كلام امه ...بعدين بيحس فيج اكثر ..وبتلوم وبيلوم نفسه على كل لحظه قسى ويالج ...وحاولي تنشغلين باشيا ثانيه اذا دراسه كملي دراسات ..وحاولي تثبتين نفسج باشياء ثانيه ؟؟ ما اعرف اذا فهمتي شو قصدي ؟
وربي يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة ....ياالله سبحانه وتعالى يرزقج من حيث لا تعلمين ؟

----------


## Mimi 316

الله يعينيك ويقويك
نصيحتى لك المداومة على الدعاء والاستغفار وان شاء الله يجعل لك من بعد الضيق الفرج

----------


## ام سلطاان

تمي ببيت اهلج ما عليج من حريم اخوانج و الي تقولج كلمه ردي عليها بـ عشــر .! 

بعد ها اللي ناقص بيتج و يرمسن و يغصصن فيج .! 

حبيبتي ها بيتج و بيت ابوج قبل لا يكون مكاان يسكنن فيه .! 

اختيه .. انا اقوولج ادعي ربج ولا تستعيلين بالطلاق ..

----------


## دلوعه حماده

الله يفرجها عليج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم ميثوووه

فديتج الغاليه والله عورتي قلبي 

ولا اعرف شو اقولج غير صبري وربج كريم ان شاء الله ما بضيع صبرج 

والسموحه الغاليه وربي يهون عليج مصيبتج

----------


## Love_Babies

توكلي على ربك اذا فيط صبر صبري

----------


## سويت96

تطلقي منه حتى لو ماعندج حد هذا مايستاهل حرمه تصبر عليه لو الصبر منه فايده ماعليه اصبري بس الظاهر انه طغى حق شو اتمين عنده صدقيني بلشي حياتج من يديد ويمكن اتحصلين على الي يقدرج وحاولي تشتغلين اذا كنتي غير متوظفة او كملي تعليمج ولا تتنازلين عن اي حقوق مالية لج عنده صدقيني راح ترتاحين من العذاب وخليه يولي الدنيا ماراح تنتهي عنده

----------


## فطوم

اختي عليج بالدعاء والاستغفار والصدقة وقيام اليل والله يهديه اذا تطلقي ماشيء فايدة بتروحين بيت اهلج كيف بيعاملنج حريم اخوانج وعليج باللاستخارة . وابتعدي عن المشاكل حاولي تدرسين وتشتغلين ،وحاولي احفظي قران اذا كان شيء مركز حفظ القران اوحفظي في البيت . ااااااااااااااااصبري (إن الله مع الصابرين) وحاولي تروحين العمرة والله يخفف عليج في الدنيا والاخرة.

----------


## ميثاني العيناوية

عليج بالدعاء والاستغفار 


والله يريحج يارب
اقراءه القران سورة البقره

( بس و الله عيني دمعت و أنا أقرأ موضوعج )

----------


## الشموسى

الااله الا الله

----------


## أم الريم 2005

صبري يا الغالية ان شاء الله يفرجها عليج

----------


## أم أيامـ،ـي

:Sob7an: 

الاستغفار 
يجعل من كل هم مخرجاً ،

توكلي على الله في كل شي ،
و اذكريه دايما ،

واعرفي إنه ما عطاج مشكله إلا ليختبرج ،
و قوي إيمانج ، 

و خلي الاذكار على لسانج دايما
واللي كاتب لج الله فيه الخير بييسره ،،


الطلاق شليه من بالج ،
لأن ما شي فايده منه أبد !!! ،،


الله يعينج و يوفقج غاليتي
و ييسر أمرج ، /


 :Sob7an:

----------


## أم غـلا

والله عورتي قلبي

الله يعينج ياختي

بس مب حالة هاي

واذا تطلقتي وين بتروحي اتقولي بروحج
ا
اقعدي مكان مانتي

واستحملي

اكيد بيي يوم وبيرجع لج

وبيهتم فيج

بس انتي ادعي بصلاتج

وخاصة صلاة الليل

والله ايسر لج امورج

----------


## البرجوانة

الله يوفقج حبيبتي ياااااااااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## M!$$ N0N0

الله ايسر امورج ويسخر قلبه لج ويهديه


و الله عورتي قلبي 

لاحول و لا قوة الا بالله عليج بالصبر حبوبه و ادري انه صعب بس شو نسوي

----------


## فاتنة

يتني غصه لما قريت .. الله يعينج حبيبتي بس لا تطلقين لان صدقيني رح تتعبين اكثر .. وصدقيني ابتلاء واختبار من الباري عزوجل .. انتي اصبري واستغفري وصدقيني رح تتوفقين وترتاحين .. و مثلما يقولون يوم لك ويوم عليك .. 
الله يوفقج يارب ويزيل عنج البلاء

----------


## اوركيدا

شوفي ياعزيزتي حاولي بقد ماتقدرين تتناسين وتعيشين يومك و عليك بالصبر ولاحتساب وخلي في باللك دايم الايه هذي وردديه كثير وبكل وقت: 
" فإن مع العسر يسراً. إن مع العسر يسراً"
وكثري من الاستغفار قال تعالى : ((فقلت استغفرو ربكم انه كان غفارا , يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا , ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم انهارا ))

----------


## زلال2008

لاحول ولاقوه الابالله والله انى حسيت بنعمه اللي انا فيه اليهااال هم اكسجين الحيااه ادعي ربج انه الله يرزقج منه لو ولد ع الاقل يصبرج ولا تطلقين مب حل وانشاااء الله بيلين قلبه عليج

----------


## غرم

الله يصبرج على ماياج .. فديتج الدنيا دواره ومرده بيحن لج وبيعرف قدرج ... لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ..


الله يفرج همج ان شاءالله

----------


## بنت عبدالله

حبيبتي عيشي حياتج في بيت ريلج ولا تطلبين منه اي شي
وارضي بلقليل وراحه البال
ذكرتيني بمسلسل نور والله
حبوبه للا تلومينه قلبه تعلق بالذريه
بس حياتي شوفي انسب وقت وقوليله يافلان ترا الرسول موصي بالمساواه وعيالك عيالي 
وانا ما اتحمل غيابك ... ومن هل كلام

الله يستر عليج ويرزقج

----------


## دموع القهر

شكر خاص لكل من تواصل معاي عبر الرسائل الشخصيه او بالتلفون ، وفعلا تفاجات بالكلم الهائل من الشخصيه في فتره انقطاعي الكل يبى يعرف شو صاار في قصتي 

بخبركم بالتفصيل ان شاء الله بنزله في موضوع ثاني بس عشان اللي ما يعرف قصتي من البدايه يقراها من خلال هالموضوع

يزاكن الله خير جميعا

----------


## أسمحلي اشوفك

ماتستاهلييين والله بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه

ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله

ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## المـHــآ

مادري شو اقولج الغاليه ,,, بس مااقول غير عسى ربي يفرج عمج ويرزقج باليااااااهل يااااااااااااارب

----------


## حزينة المساء

ربي يفرج كربيتج

----------


## m.m.s

حرام والله حرام ...
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ....

----------


## خلفه_مغيبه

والله الرياييل ما يستاهلون غير انه الوحده تخونهم

مالت عليهم كلهم

مالت عليه وعلى تربيته واخلاقه

حرام والله

شو هالظلم

ليش الحرمة دوم مظلومة؟؟

شو هالبشر

مالت عليهم

قسم بالله مسويه لهم راس 

وهم ما يستاهلون

لو وحده تأدبهم والله ما بيرومون يحطون عينهم بعينها

الله يعينج 

دام ماعندج عيال تطلقي

وفكي عمرج قبل لا تتوهقين

----------


## كبيرھ بعينے

لا تفكرين بالاشياء السلبيه 

ودامج رضيتي انه يتزوج من البدايه تحملي وانسي

بخصوص الحمل ااستغفري ربج و قومي الليل ادعيله عسى الله يرزقج

حياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتج عيشيها بالطول والعرض لا تقعدين تمرضين عمرج العيال مب كل شي يوم الله يكتبلج اتييبين عيال ان شالله بتييبين .. مثلا كملي دراستج اذا ما كملتيها اشتغلي طلعي وروحي ويا ربيعاتج


خله يطلعج بيت اروحج شرات ما طلع حرمته 

ولا تستهينين بحقوقج طالبيه فيها 

وطمنينا عنج حبيبتي

----------


## بطة العين

الله بياخذ حقج منه ان شاء الله

----------


## May22

> شكر خاص لكل من تواصل معاي عبر الرسائل الشخصيه او بالتلفون ، وفعلا تفاجات بالكلم الهائل من الشخصيه في فتره انقطاعي الكل يبى يعرف شو صاار في قصتي 
> 
> بخبركم بالتفصيل ان شاء الله بنزله في موضوع ثاني بس عشان اللي ما يعرف قصتي من البدايه يقراها من خلال هالموضوع
> 
> يزاكن الله خير جميعا


حبيبتي والله اتمنى لج كل خير وان شاء الله اتكونينين خذتي قرار يريحج ويحفظ كرامتج

يالله نترياج

----------


## still night

الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله سبحان الله كل واحد ياخذ نصيبة فالدنيا الفانية عليج بالصبر والدعاء وتقربي من الله اكثر وصدقيني الله ماينسى عبادة ولاتنسين ان شاء الله الله بعوضج فالاخرة ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## زيــنة الحلوات

( إنـما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم دون حساااااااب )


وإن ظلمج العبيد...دام ربنا موجود فحقج بيرجعلج كامل مكمل ...والدنيا دوارة ..وسبحان الله ..اللي تقولين ما يقعد عندج ليلة يمكن تلف الدنيا عليه ويتم عندج ليل نهار...الله كريم أختي


أريد بصدج أحييج على صبرج ...قلة من النسااء اللي مثلج .وإن شاءالله ربنا يعوضج كل خير

أختي أريد أقولج شي إستحمليه مني وخذيه برحابة صدر 


الريال ما يحب المرة الحناانة ...يعني لو ريلج يا عندج شوي وقال يريد يطلع ..تعالي قدامه وإحضنية ..وكلمتين حلوين ..نكتة حلوة إضحكه من الخاطر بتخليه يفكر فيج بعدين

ركزي ركزي ليش يحب يقعد عند حرمته الثانية أكثر عنج ؟ لا تقولين العيال...ترى الريال نعم يحب العيال لكن ما يحب دوشتهم ولا صريخهم ....أكيد شي عندج مب معاجبنه

ولا تحسسينه إنج صااابرة ومتحملة ...ترى بني آدم ما يحب أحد يحسسه إنه صاحب فضل عليه حتى لو كان ظالم والحمدلله إنه ربنا موجود وإنه عااادل ما تضيع عنده الحقوق


والطلاق إنسيه...يعني شو بيتغير عليج ؟ هني قعدة وهناج قعدة ..ألفرق عند هلج بتكونين مطلقة وماحد بيدق بابج وبتضضرين تشحدين مصروفج شحدة...خلج عند ريلج أبركلج...إسمه ريال يطل عليج ويصرف عليج

ولا تركزين وااايد بوضعج..إشغلي نفسج بالله ..خلج مع الله وإحتسبي أجرج على الله 

سيري الدروس الدينية ..المرأة الظبيانية عندهم واايد براامج أوكي...يمكن هناااج تتعرفيلج على صديقة أو 2..يخففون عنج هالدنيا وبلاويها...ودوم إدعي ربنا يوفقج لهالنوع من الأصدقاء..لإنه صدج الصاحب الصدووق ينسي صاااحبه كل الهموم


فكري جديا تكملين دراااستج ليش لا ؟ دورااات مثلا ..شغل...أي شي يشغلج عن التفكير السلبي

ربنا يصبرج ويعوضج خير

----------


## NoLy.Cute

صبري شوي .. الله وياج ولا بينساج ,,

----------


## بنت المذكور

الله يفتح عليج فتوح العارفين ويصبرج ياربي عليج بالبقره و الاستغفاار

----------


## wegdan_111

يااااااااااااااااااارب يرزقج الذريه الصالحه حبيبتي لا تايسين بعدج صغيره وربي بعطيج ان شاء الله والحينه رمضان ياي فرصه وااايد مغريه ادعي ربج ليل نهار يسخرلج ريلج ترا ابو العيال لازم يتغير مهم كان

----------


## um elyazia

الله ايسر امورج الغالية

----------


## نانو

حبيتي ادعي الله في سجوودج وربي يرزققج 
ولا تنسين هالدنيا فاااااااااااااااانيه خيرتنا بنموت و ان شاء الله بتحصلين السعادة في الجنه والله بيعووظج خييير 
بس لا تنسييين الدعااااااااااء

----------


## اسعد اللحظات

مرحبا غناتي شوفي قولي السالفة لريلج وحاولي تتقربين من حرمتة الثانية وتسكنون في بيت واحد وتصيرون صديقات روح بالروح وعيالها عيالج وصدقيني بتكسبينهم كلهم وبتكبرين بنظر ريلج

----------


## أشتقت لضحكتي

الصلاه و الاستغفار

و الله يسخر زوجج لج

----------


## القمــــرة

فدييييييييتج والله ما تستاهلين كلهاا

الله يعيييييييينج يارب

لا تردين بيته الا يوم هوو ييج

وخلي يعرف قيمتج ولا تستوين ضعيفه يدااامه والله نصيحه

وازعلي او خليييج بارده يعني اذا ياج لا تبينين لهفتج عليه عسب يعرف قيمتج وكوووني كاشخه ولابسه بس لا تعطينه ويه

والله يعيييييييينج يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## asma55

> حبيبتى والله بصراحة حاسة فيج وااااااااااايد
> بس أباج تعرفى و تتاكدى من شئ وااااحد 
> * (الله يحبج )* 
> وصدقينى يا اختى دامج متوكله عليه والله كل ها الهموم وها الأشياءبتروح
> 
> انتى ادعى واستغفرى وإن شاء الله خير ياربى 
> 
> الله يوفقج ويسعدج يااااااااارب



وشيلي من بالج فكرة الطلاق نهائيا !! 

واقري البقرة كل يوم والله بترتاحين 

والله يصبرج ويهون عليج يارب ..!!

----------


## عود منثور

يا قلبي عليج 
ماعليه ربج كريم وبيفرجها 
انا ما ابغي احرضج بس يمكن خيره لج انج ما يبتي منه عيال 
بيت اهلج ارحم من نظره الشماته فعين عمتج والدليل اللي قالته لولدها انج تبين تجتلين عيالها 
الحل الثانى جانج ما تبين تنفصلين انج تتحملين وانج تغيرين من حياتج وتخلينه يحس بالفضول 
يعنى يوم بظنج ليش الريال يتعرف عوحده ثانيه غير حرمته؟؟
لانه يكون طفران من مشاكل اليهال والبيت وهالشي مب موجود عندج انتى يوم بيي عندج دلعيه من كل النواحي التقليديه والغير تقليديه, البسيله اشياء غريبه مب متعود منج تلبسينها, سويله مساج اشتري زيوت وحطي شموع فالحجره, طبعا هو ما ايي عندج حاليا بس اكيد فيوم بيي وانتى خلج مستعده ومره عن مره بيتغير هي عندها الحشره والطلبات والمسؤوليات وانتى الهدوء والدلع وبدال لا انتى اتقارنين نفسج فيها وتتحسسين من ان هي ام العيال بأسلوبج خليه يلصق فيج وهي تقول فخاطرها طبعا يسير يدور ويا مرته الأولي وانا هني ويا عياله.

----------


## ام جوجو99

الله يعينج ان شاءالله ولا تتطلقين واصبري الله بيفرجها عليج وكثري من الاستغفار وقيام الليل وربي ييسر امورج

----------


## ماجـدوليـن

حبووبه نصيحه مني لج بعد اللي قلتيه .... 

ريلج صار له مستقر في مكان ثاني ..... ليش تخلين نفسج تعاني وتتعذب وهو مش حاس 

الولد بيكبر وبينسى 

وشي ثاني فيه حرمه اعرفها نفس حالتج بس بعد ما استخارت بين الحياه ويا زوجها او الطلاق ... سبحان الله الله يسرلها الطلاق

وتزوجة بعد سنتين وحملت سبحان الله من السته الاولى 


استخيري وثقي ان رب العالمين ما بيسرلج إلا كل خير لا تقضين على عمرج وحياتج وانتي بعدج صغيره وما تدرين وين الخير 

والسموحه

----------


## أم خلــودي

الله يسهل عليك ولا تنسين أختي بعد الهم فرج وبعد الضيق مخرج أكثري من الأستغفار والله بينصرك عاجلا كان أو أجلا ودعوة المظلوم مستجابة لا تخربين بيتك عليك لأن ما عندك لا أم ولا أب ربي يرحمهم محد بيفهمك بعدين هو اللي بيندم بعدين وبيعرف قدرك وبيرجع لك الحين أو بعدين انا عشت مهانة أختي بعد والحين مرة مبسوطة بالعيش حاسة انا باللي تعيشينه وعليك بصلاة الليل وربي ما بيضيع حقك ابد لا تنسين الأستغفار وصلاة الليل والله قلبي عورني من قصتك

----------


## شيطووووونه

*((وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون))*

----------


## حطموني

والله عورتي قلبي الصراااااحه
فديتج عند الله مايضيــع شــي 
أأصبري والله كريم

----------


## زوجة زوجها

والله معرف شو بقولك 

بس والله ما تستااهلييين هالذل و الاهااانه وليش انتي كبيره ومنتي صغيره

لو تطلعين وتشتغليين و تكونيين لنفسك وتنفصلين عن زوجك

امكن تحصلين ريااال يستاااهلك ويحطك في عينه ورااسه 
بدل ما انتي جالسه مع هذا و سوا فيك كذاا 

انتي لسى صغيره وتقدرين تعتمديين على نفسك منتي محتاجه لاحد 

وربي يفرج همك و هم كل مسلم ومسلمه يااااارب

----------


## بنوته حساسه

عليج بالصبر اختي مانصحج بالطلاق ..والله يوفقج ويهدي ريلج وهله ويرزقج بالذرية الصالحه يا رب

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

حرااااااااااام =( .. 

صلي و استغفري و ادعي .. ما عندج غير ربج .. وان شالله بيرجع ريلج أحسن عن قبل و ربج بيرزقج الذريه الصالحه ..

----------


## aserah_123

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب


انتي ما قصرتي بشي .. سويتي اللي عليج فلا تين ع اخر شي تنسين كل الي سويتيه وكل السنين وكل الصبر ... ما عليه اصبري زياده والله بيرفجها لج ان شاء الله 

اشغلي عمرج بالكتب بالقرايه بشي يفيدج ولا تشوفين الاشيا اللي تكدرج 

وخلج زينه ويا هله ووياه وويا عياله وحرمته .... واكيد بيحس بيوم بكل اللي تسوينه له 

الظاهر انج تحبينه حيييل حتى يوم دزج قلتي ما كان قصده ... ما عليه اختي لا تكدرين عمرج 

وانسي طنشي خلي كل شي يكدرج يولي ... ما يهم شو يسون شو يقولون شو وشو وشو 

اهم شي انتي ما تكونين مقصره وتسوين كل اللي عليج 

وتكونين الدره امبينهم .... 

والله حالج يصعب ع الغريب فكيف ما صعب عليهم .. الله يسامحهم ويهدي ريلج ... 

ما بيدي غير ادعي لج بالفرج .. الله يفرج عنج ان شاء الله ... 

(((( لا تيأسييين )))) اياج والله تخلين كل اللي سويته يسير ع الفاضي ... ان شاء الله بتتحسن الامور ... 

ان شاء الله ياااااااارب تتحسن امورج

----------


## بين نارين

*الصراحه انا مقدره صبرج واكيد الله بيجازيج على هالشي
بس يا اختي نصيحه مني الانفصال في هالوقت حل 
وابدي من اول ويديد واشتغلي وعيني عمرج 
الحياه مب كلها ريل ..

اعرف ان الطلاق ابغض الحلال وانه صعب 
لكنه حل وانتي صبرتي واااااااااايد 

فحرام اتضيعين باقي العمر مع هالشخص
عرس ونساج وين العدل !!

انا انقهرت اكثر منج*

----------


## мiss.busџ

حبيبتي حيااااتي ... ليش ما تكملين دراستج اذا ما كملتيها و تشتغلين و برايهم سويلهم طااااف وكثري من قيام الليل و الاستغفار


الطلاق هو الحل اذا جي معاملته و اهل البيت هب طايقينج كيف بتكملين مشوار حياتج معاهم !!! كمليها مع اخوانج سيري كلميهم

----------


## طالبة ثانوية

يالغالية,, حبيبتي ,, لا تضايجين ولا تحاااتييين ,, اذا دعيتي ربج وصليتي صدقيني الله بياخذ حقج وبينصفج ,, بس الله يخليج اصبري ولا تيأسي ,, خلج قووية ,, وتمسكي بريلج وحاولي تثبتيله انج مظلومة وقوليله انت وعدتني تعدل بيني وبين حرمتك الثانية ,, وخلفت وعدك ,, وانا صبرت ,, بس انك تتهمني اني ممكن ااذي طفل بريئ فهذا الشي مب من طبعي ولا من ديني ,,, اذا حاب تصدق الناس فأنا بس بحتسب الاجر عند الله,, والرحمن ما ينسى حد ,, وثاني شي يالغالية ,, حاولي تشغلين وقتج ,, اممم اشتغلي او كملي دراستج ,, اشتركي في نوادي ,, جي يعني ,, ولا تحاتين شي يالغالية ,, ترا الدنيا فاااااااااااانية يالغالية وما تسوى ظيقة قلبج الغالي ,,

----------


## موزاني 22

اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه وان شاء الله بيفرجها عليج .

----------


## نبض زوجها

الله يفرج همج والله سبحانه كريم ماعليج الا الدعاء و الاستغفار وشوفي الامور كيف بتتغير

----------


## Im Here

الله كريم يا اختي ما عليج الا الصبر واذكري الله ترا انتي مظلوومة والله ما بيرد دعائج ان شاء الله ويااااااارب يا كريم انك ترزقها الذرية الصالحة وعقب كلهم بيعرفوون قيمتج يا اختي وتوكلي ع الله حبيبتي

----------


## عذبـة المنطوق

الله يفرج همج يا اختيه اصبري وما بعد العسر الا اليسر انشاءالله 
الله يعوضج على صبرج خير انشاءالله بس شلي الطلاق من راسج تراه ابغض الحلال عند الله
اصبري والله بيآجرج على صبرج انشاءالله

----------


## زهرة السوسن

اختى ما اعرف شو اقولج سالفتج تقطع القلب 
حبيبتي مالج الا واحد كبير جبار رحيم هو الا بيطلعج من هذا كله ( ربج ) 

انسى الدنيا كلها انسي ريلج انسي عمج انسي هلج اتجهي لله هو القادر على كل شي وهو الا بيطلعج من الا انتي فيه 

عليه بالمواضبه على الصلاة وخص صلاة الفجر وصلاة النوافل قراءة سورة البقرة اذكار الصباح والمساء وقيام الليل .... الاستغفار في كل وقت والله يا اختى بتشوفين ان حالج تغير وبيصير احسن من الاول وغير هذا كفاية انج تقوين ايمانج بالله ودعاء السجود لا تنسينه ادعي الله فيه في كل الا تبينه وتتمنيه والله ينولج الا في بالج .

اعتزلي العالم فترة قصيرة للتقرب الي الله ريلج اتصل استقبلي اتصاله ياج استقبليه لا تتصلين فيه لا تلومينه قوليله متى بتي حياك الله ومن تطلع الله يحفظك والله كفيل انه يحل مشكلتج ... والله يكون في عونج

----------


## bintalshamsi

الله يفرجها عليج وانشاء الله ربي يفتح لج أبواب السعاده بس أصبري الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## a.j.m

والله مانعرف شو نقول 
بس انا اقولج دوريلج وظيفة ووقفي على ريولج يمكن ساعتها بتحسين بأشياء ثانية

----------


## e7sas-uae

الله يهديه ويسخره لج يااارب والله اتعورين القلب الله يسهل عليج 

وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين

----------


## هنومة

الله يصبرك ويفرج عنك وحتسبى عسى الله يفرج عنك يبدل الكرب بالفرح لكن لا تطلقى

----------


## nightwaft

نصيحة من القلب... و لوحدة نعرفها من الدكتور اللي يي في لون حياتك برنامج في دبي لو تعرفينه

زيدي ثقتج في نفسج.. كملي دراستج.. و اشتغلي...

خلي اول اهتماماتج انتي مب ريلج..
قولي حق عمرج دايما انا استاهل الدلع و الاهتمام و انتي دلعي عمرج و اهتمي فيها

اهممم شي الثقة في النفس
ادرسي و اشتغلي و لا عليج من حد... مصرووفج يي لين جيبج بدوون مذلة من حد.. لا تركضين ورااه و بتشووووووووفين التغيير فيه لانج خلاااص "نفسج اول اهتماماتج هو صار رقم اثنين"

هذا شي.. و الشي الثاني

لو ماشي فايدة حاولي تدخلين حد من خواته في الموضوع... و لو كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل... استخيري الله في الطلاق.. شوفي رب العالمين شو كاتبلج.. انتي شو ناقصج.؟؟؟ مو ناقصج شي.. جمال و دلال و ادب و اخلاق و صبر ما شاء الله عليج...والله لو انا ما كان اتحملت هذا كله...

هاذي نصيحتي من القلب و ياا ليييييت تحطينها بالاعتبار

ربي يوفقج و يسهلج امورج

----------


## منورة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله كثري اختي من الاستغفار والله ما ينسى عبيده

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

*والله قلبي عورني عليج حبوبه عليج بقيام الليل والصبر ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج والله يرزقج الذريه الصالحه غناتي ويوفقج لمايحب ويرضى*

----------


## عيونها بوظبي

اهتمي بنفسج وشوفي حياتج كملي دراسة مثلاً او خذي دورات حتى لو مكياج أو أي شي ثاني
لا تخلي ريلج وحرمته كل حياتج وتفكيرج سوي أشيا إنتي تحبينها .. حبي نفسج وحياتج بعدين الناس بتحبج وأولهم ريلج
وترى العيال مب كل شي فحياة الريال ..
وعليج بالاستغفاااااااار كثري منه ولا تفكرين بالطلاق
ممممم ولا تمسكين عياله مرة ثانية  :Smile: )

----------


## بنت مايد

حبيبتي الله يكون بعونج يارب.. اصبريي الصبر حلو.. وانا بعد صابره على اشيا وصديقني ربج يمهل ولا يهمل..

----------


## 91nouf

انا لو بدالج بطلق لان هاي مب حاله ،، واكيد ان في حل بعد الطلاق
بس لو تميتي ع هالحال ،، بتمرضين يا حرمه ،، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## so_cuitegirl

حبيبتي :
كوني دايما واثقة من نفسج
تزيني ترتبي .....لاتفكر فه وفطريقة معاملته يوم بطنشيه بيرجع لج 
دايم كوني حلوه أنيقه بلبسج وتعاملج حتى مع عمتج عامليه كأنها أمج حتى لو شو سوت
دايما ادعي ربج ورجعي له فكل صغيره وكبيره 
كرري هذا الدعاء"ربنا اجعلنا من ذريتنا و أزواجنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما "

----------


## ميميه88

كوني عمرح واشتغلي لاتياسين دوري الواسطه وين ماتكون لو اطلقتي بتنعطيين بيت سكني فيه وافتكي من المذله اللي انتي فيها

----------


## بنوته18

ياااااااااااااااااارب تفرج كربتج ان شاء الله والله يصبرج

----------


## هنوده1

عزيزتي ما أدري شو أقولج

بس إذا كان الطلاق بيريحج فأنا أعرف حريم أتطلقوا وأرتاحوا من همهم أما إذا تقدرين تتحملين أتحملي 

والله يكون فعونج يالغاليه

----------


## ساره الحبوبه

اعرف وحده شرات قصتج 
بس ماتحملت وتطلقت وبعدين عرست وسبحان الله حملت واللي تزوجها ريال فوق الستين سنه 
سبحان الله 
يمكن الله مب كاتب انج تيبين منه عيال

----------


## ام راشد..

بصرااااااحة قطعتي قلبي

سالفتج هاي من زمان بس الحين شو صار وياج؟؟؟

انا نصيحتي انج تبعدين عن البيت اللي ما وراه الا الحزن والالم... والعمة السمة ...

مثل ماقالت لج الاخت اذا تطلقتي بتحصلين بيت خاص فيج

عالاقل بتعيشين مرتاحة بدون هم ونكد

بتتصرفين على راحتج بدون اي عوائق ..

الله يرحم والدينج لو كانوا موجودين ما صار لج هالشي

الله يصبرج ويكون ف عونج انشالله

----------


## mis.Aj

.
.

مـآ اقول غير الله ييسر لج امــورج
ويهـدي ريلج .. 

 :Frown: 
والله بدعيلج من كل قلبــي ..
وعســـآج تحصلين الراحه ..

ربــي يرزقج ان شااءالله الريه الصـآلحه ..

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

الله يعينج وبعد صابره عليه وعايشه عند اهله ؟؟ 
غريبه الدنيا هو ما صبر عليها وهي تصبر وياليته عادل من بينهم .. 
ترا اللي ما يعدل يمشي يوم القيامه منحني علشان ما عدل وها الشي كبير عند رب العالمين ...
الحرمه لها مكانتها .. اصبري عليه وكلميه وعطيه محاظرات وكتيبات واذا ما فاد عيشي حياتج لانه الحياه جي ما تنطاق .. سوي اللي عليج وربي بيعوضج ..لا تخلين شبابج يفني على ماشي نصيحه نت قلب اخت لج ..لانه محد عايش مأساتج

----------


## بنت النوووور

الله يوفقج

----------


## مهرره

الله يصبرج ويفرج همج يارب قطعتي قلبي 
حاولي تغيرين من حياتج فديتج اهتمي بنفسج وحاولي يكون لج شغله تشغلين فيها وقت فراغج دوري وظيفه فديتج لا تيلسين دوري لج شي يساعدج في هاي الحياه الصعبه والله هااي الحيااه كل حد يفكر في نفسه بس الشعار هو نفسي نفسي نصيحه مني غيري اسلووب حيااتج الغاليه ولا تيلسين اضيعين حياتج على التفكير بريلج خليج قوويه لانج في وضع محد بيساندج اهلج متوفين واخوانج كل حد لاهي بحرمته وخواتج كل وحده مشغوله في بيتها وريلج عنده عيال ولاهي انت اللحين فكري في نفسج بس وبعدين في ريلج يوم يذكرج اذكريه اهم شي تنجحين وتطلعين من حياة الضعف الي عايشتنها وربي يوفقج دني واخره يارب ويسعدج ربي ويرزقج الدريه الصالحه يارب العالمين ولا تنسين ان الله فوووق لازم هو الوحيد الي تلجئيله استغفروا الله كثيراا وربي يفتح عليج من اووسع ابووابه الرزق والجااه والحياه الكريمه ابدي من نفسج التغير لانها بتكون الخطوه الاولى لنجاحج فديتج ادري طولت عليج وااايد وأذا تبين صدااقه ماعليج غير رساله خااصه فديتج

----------


## المنقبة

طالما ما فيه عدل انتي ادرى وراح تمين طول عمرج في الدل ادا ما وقفتيه عند حده والمراة الي تسكت عن حقها مو دليل على طيبتها بل على تضحي بحياتها في سبيل ناس ما يعرفو قيمتها ودليل طالما انتي في بيت اهلج ادا تبين تردين بشروط اولها بيت بروحج والعدل اما ادا شوفتي الوضع ما فيه امل فيه انتي صبرتي وايد اطلبي الطلاق والله بيعوضج ان شاء الله

----------


## المنقبة

واهم من هدا كله خليج قوية ولا تعتبرين عدم انجابك لاطفالك مصدر ضعف لا حبيبتي ادرسي سوي دورات نادي اي شئ اشغلي نفسج باي شئ انسي ريلج وانسى حياة الدل الي عيشتيها حبيبتي خلي في بالج دائما الي ما يسال عني ما ااسال عنه اتاكدي الريال ما يحب المراة الضعيفة اصرخي باعلى صوتج ابي حقي وكل حقوقج طالبي بيها صدقني والله يحترمج ويقدرج لانج انتي قدرتي نفسج وما تحبي الي يدوس عليها حبيبتي الانسان ما له الا كرامته ممكن يكون كلامي غلط بس هدا مبدئي في الحياة وعن تجربة ادا تنازلتي عن حقج فله الحق انه يدوس عليج هو واهله 
موفقة وطمنينا عنج

----------


## مشاعر صامته

حبيبتي ما تعرفين انه في كلمه تنصر المظلوم 

قولي معاي ورددي 

" حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل"

ردديها كل يوم بلسانج وادعي بصلاتج انه الله ينصرج ع من ظلمج

بس شوفي غلايه دام انه ما ياج ظرر من حرمته ال2 خلج معاها كوول وتمي في بيتج

وكل ما انتهنتي بتاجرين عليها

----------


## قرموشة

الله يعينج اختي ما لج غير الصبر الله يفرجها عليج

----------


## الوصوف

أختي إن الله مع الصابرين 
أختي طمنيني عليج

----------


## عائشة الكندي

ربي يرزقج الذريه الصالحه باذنه عالى 

اصبري واحتسبي الاجر على رب العالمين

----------


## salamh

اصبرى والله مع الصابرين والله بيعوضج خير ما تدرين الخيرة فيما اختارة الله

----------


## UM_HAMOODI

> ماتستاهلييين والله  بس صدقيني يا اختي الله فوق وبياخذ حقج منه
> 
> ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج ان شاء الله
> 
> ماعرف شو اقول غير اني بدعيلج الله يصبرج ويفرج همج ويهديييه يارب

----------


## ashganah

هلا يالغالية الخواااااااااااات كفن ووفن بس حبيت ادعيلج الله يفرج همج ويسعدك دنيا واخره ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحه ونصيحه حاولي تشغلي وقتج مثل:

تحفيظ قران، دورات خبره كمبيوتر واشغال يدويه، كملي دراستج، اشتغلي، يعني شوفي شو ميولج وسويه واتوكلي على الله

----------


## Um Salamh

الله يعينج ان شاء الله  :Frown:

----------


## *عواش*

صيحتيني الله يعينج

----------


## Um_Raian

سالفتج اتقطع القلب بس انصحج اتخلينه على راحته واعذريه العيال طلباتهم مااتخلص مع انه غلطان بس كلما صبرتي واتقربتي لربج بترتاحين وانتي اللي بتربح اخرتج لااتخلين شي يشغلج وزوري اهلج وربعج سلي عمرج ولاتتريينا بروحه بيحس بانه مقصر عليج وظالمنج وبييج لا تتحملين مسؤولية عياله اذا المشاكل بيقطونها عليج خليج طييييييييييبه لاهله حسسيهم بالندم وخليج احسن من الثانيه تعدلي حيل وخلي ريحت عطورج مميزه وخلي ليلته عسل يوم بيكون عندج انتي اللي ريحيه وجهزيله الاكل اللي يحبه هو يدور راحته ومابيخوز عنج سويله مفاجات حفله رومانسيه هدايا حلوه بس حبيت اعرف كيف علاقة حرمته وياج وانتي تشتغلين والا لا وهو يصرف عليج والله يعينج وصدقيني في حالات اصعب منج

----------


## the_me

قطعتي قلبي الله يعينج

عليج بالدعاء ...والصبر

اهم شي تحاولين تحصلين شغل 

وتعتمدين ع عمرج ماديا..وتقدرين تستقلين 

ارحم من هالعيشه ..وارحم من اهلج

الله يصبرج

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

الله يفرج همج إنشاء الله ويعوض صبرج خير وفرج يارب...والله قطعتي قلبي

----------


## دفا الكون

:Frown:  

الله يفرج لج همج يا رب .. والله دمعت عيوني عشانج الله ييسر لج امورج يا رب 

واصبري . الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام لاقى اشد واثقل اصبري والله يوفقج يا رب  :Frown:

----------


## Looooonely

الله يكون في عونج..  :Frown:

----------


## SooSah

حبيبتي اول شي بقولج الله يهدي سرج و يجزيج كل خير على هالصبر إلي صبرتيه عليه .. و ثانيا الطلاق ابغض الحلال و انتي تقولين انه بيتكم كل مشاكل يعني انتي ما بتلقين صدر حنون ياخذج في بيتكم إذا تطلقتي .. 

اختي سمعيني .. خليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه يولي هو و اهله و حرمته و عياله و عيشي حياتج مب تتطلقين بس لا تعورين راسج فيهم ادري هالكلام صعب بس شوفي لا تدفنين نفسج و انتي بعدج حيه .. إلي صار صار خلاص و هو بعياله الحين و انتي خليتي الهم شغلتج .. حبيبتي فرفشي عمرج ليش تقضين حياتج حزينه عليه او مجروحه من اهله .. طنشي كل شي و اهتمي في نفسج .. روحي سوي نيولوك مب عشانه عشانج انتي لانج تستاهلين و ما تستحقين تبهدلين عمرج بسبب اي احد منو ما كان .. 

خذي كم نصيحه من عندي ( و انا والله اني مجربه ) ..

صبغي شعرج .. اشتري مكياج يديد .. سوي ريجيم .. حبي نفسج .. كملي دراسج او روحي اشتغلي و إذا ما لقيتي خذي دورات لغه .. حاسوب .. طبخ .. اي شي انتي تحبينه .. اقري قران كل يوم ( والله ما تندمين ) حافظي على صلاتج خلي هدفج رضا ربج مب رضا ريلج او اهله .. تواصلي مع صديقاتج سولفي ضحكي حتى لو بدون سبب بس المهم لا تعبين نفسيج ما حد يستاهل واللللللللللللللللللللللللللله العظيم ما حد يستاهل دموعج .. خليج قويه و طنشيه صدقيييييييييييييييييييييني بتلقينه هو إلي بيركض وراج .. لانج هالمره غير بتكونين انسانه واثقه في نفسها و ربها انه ما بيضيع لها تعب و مب مهم شو يقولون احقريييييييييييييييييييييييهم لانه الحقران يقطع المصران .. كوني شيختهم و انتي اصلا شيختهم لانج تحملتي هالتعب كله بس انتي بعدج ما تدرين .. الله يبارك فيج و يرزقج الذريه الصالحه إلأي تنورلج حياتج يا ربي آمين ...


خلاص افتحي صفحه يديده مع نفسج لا تحطين فيها إلا إلي يكون فرفوش و طيب مثلج بس 

بالتوفيق الغاليه


لا تنسين طمنينا عن اخبارج تراج تهمينا

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

الموضوع طاف عليثه سنة واكثر !!!

----------


## ماما حمدان

والله عورتيلي قلبي،،

فديتج ولاتحاتين ها نصيبج وعليج بالاستغفااااار وانشالله الله بيفرجهاااااا آآآآمييييييين،،،

وكلي امرج للواحد الاحد،،

----------


## غلاكـM بقلبي

والله قلبي وايد عورني عليج حبيبتي
الله يكون في عونج
انا من رايي لا تطلبين الطلاق لان مالج حد
بس فاتحيه بموضوع الطلاق وانج تفكرين فيه يمكن الله يهديه ويفيق من غفلته

----------


## مغتربه في uae

لا تطلقين ... ولا تزعلين ... وان شالله ربي يرزقج بالعيال اصبري حبيبتي وخليه برايه يا عندج ولا مايا ادري صعبه كملي دراسه ان خلصتي ثانويه ادرسي جامعه ماجستير دكتوراه اشغلي عمرج وتفكيرج بشي غير عنه ..ولا تتدخلين في زوجته وعياله ما يخصج فيهم ابدا ..

----------


## الســــاحرة

اشكي همج لربج و صدقيني ما راح تندمين

----------


## بنت زاايد

اكثري من الاستغفاااار والدعااااااااااء الحين نحن في رمضان نشي قيام الليل وادعي وادعي وادعي بنيييه صااااااااااافيه وباذن الله الواحد الاحد كل شي يصير

----------


## ظبيانيه سبشل

ماعرف يمكن رايي مايعيب البنات 

انا اشووف دام انج مب مرتاحه معااه وهو مب معطنج حقوقج 

انا اقولج انفصلي عنه ماتعرفين يمكن الله يرزقج بواحد احسن عنه واتيبين منه عيال وتكونين مرتاحه فحياتج 

يعني انتي تعرفين اكثر عنا شو حالتج مرتاحه ولا لا ولا تحسين عمرج شرات الخدامه مايساويج بحرمته 
والله انا حاسه فيج وانتي شوفي شو بتقررين 

انتي تقولين انج قبيت هلج هوو دق لج سال عنج يا البيت وقال اباج تعالي ردي معاي ؟؟

انتي شوفي هذي حياتج والله يستر عليج

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

فديتج والله

ماعرف شقوولج والله ظلم

ماعرف شقول

بس الله يهدي ريلج ويرزقج ذرية الصالحة

----------


## 1+1=2

الله يعينج 
بس المفروض يوم عندج ويوم عندها مش كل الأيام عندها 
عليج بسورة البقره واذكار الصبح والمساء والسجود لله تشكرينه على كل حال

----------


## قلبـﻲ בֿـذيتـﮧ

الله يعيينج ويصبرج

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

ربي يفرج همج

----------


## غايتي انت

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يعيينج و يصبرج و الله عورتي قلبي. اتوكلي على ربج ووكلي امرج له سبحانه.

----------


## سيدة الذوق

عورتي قلبي الصراحه وصيحتيني يمكن في لحظه او اي وقت اي وحده تمر او مرة بهذا الموقف 

مالج غير الصبر واحتسبي امرك لله عزوجل لانه مالك غير الله ادعي ان الله يحنن قلبه عليج يارب 

يارب بهذا الشهر الفضيل حنن قلب زوج الاخت واقلب قلبه فانت مقلب القلوب يارب يارب 
اللهم اعشها بسعاده وافرج كربتها وخفف همها وداوي جرحها واجعل زوجها من يمسح دمعها 
اللهم امين

----------


## Anwaar

بصراحه... الله يفرج همج لان هذا ابتلاء كبير وصعب..

عندي استفسار اذا امكن... جربتي تعرفين شو المشكله الصحيه اللي تعيق الحمل عندج؟

----------


## غزاله بوظبي

اصبري ثم اصبري ثم اصبري..

والله حسيت فيييج وااااايد ربي يرزقج من حيث ماتحتسبييييين

وربي يعطيج ع قد نيييتج وربــــــــــــــــي يردلج زوجج ويسخرلج اياه والله ينصرج ع الظالمين

----------

